# Touren durch die Wahner Heide und Umgebung - Teil 2



## Thomas (6. Dezember 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Redking (6. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Biker!

Fahre morgen früh um 10 Uhr ab dem Bahnhof Troisdorf eine Tour durch die Wahner Heide und nach Lohmar. 
Es könnten dabei so ca. 45 Km zusammen kommen.

Vielleicht will ja noch jemand mit kommen! 

Wir sind aufjeden Fall schon zu dritt.

Ansonsten schlaft gut und einen schönen Sonntag!

Okay ist etwas kurzfristig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (6. Dezember 2009)

Nachdem es um meine Person ziemlich ruhig geworden ist ( verschiedene Gründe ) geht es 2010 wieder los.

Mehr Touren / Andere Gegenden / Mehr Spass ( fall das noch geht ) / also seit gespannt


----------



## Loriot76 (7. Dezember 2009)

Hi Sven,

schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören! Dann freue ich mich schon mal auf neue Touren. Bin die letzten Wochen auch ziemlich faul gewesen, was sicherlich auch dem Wetter geschuldet ist. Kann nur besser werden....

Christian


----------



## AnjaR (7. Dezember 2009)

Loriot76 schrieb:


> Bin die letzten Wochen auch ziemlich faul gewesen, was sicherlich auch dem Wetter geschuldet ist. Kann nur besser werden....
> 
> Christian


Na dann mach doch am Sonntag in Neunkirchen mit dem Faulsein weiter http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9601
Anja


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. Dezember 2009)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Na dann mach doch am Sonntag in Neunkirchen mit dem Faulsein weiter http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9601
> Anja


Hmmm hört sich spannend an wenn es trocken ist könnte ich mir vorstellen mal vorbei zu schauen !!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. Dezember 2009)

Loriot76 schrieb:


> Hi Sven,
> 
> schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören! Dann freue ich mich schon mal auf neue Touren. Bin die letzten Wochen auch ziemlich faul gewesen, was sicherlich auch dem Wetter geschuldet ist. Kann nur besser werden....
> 
> Christian



Hallo Chris , ja es ist schon viel zu lange her 
Ich hoffe wir sehen uns !!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. Dezember 2009)

So es kommt schneller als gedacht.

Was hilft gegen schlechte Laune / Stress / und Weihnachtseinkäufe .....

eine Tour durch die WH 

Also wer hat denn Interesse an einer easy Tour durch die WH am Samstag !!!
( aber nur wenn es trocken bleibt !! )


----------



## AnjaR (7. Dezember 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hmmm hört sich spannend an wenn es trocken ist könnte ich mir vorstellen mal vorbei zu schauen !!!


Klar, warum nicht. Wir freuen uns über jeden der mitfährt.


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. Dezember 2009)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Klar, warum nicht. Wir freuen uns über jeden der mitfährt.



Sehr schön mal schauen wie sich das Wetter entwickelt ??


----------



## oxmoneo (8. Dezember 2009)

Bin auch dabei 

ich kann aber nur langsam Radeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Campari79 (8. Dezember 2009)

oxmoneo schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei
> 
> ich kann aber nur langsam Radeln



Fehlt da etwa doch das dritte Kettenblatt.


----------



## oxmoneo (8. Dezember 2009)

nee mit langsam meinte ich das meine dünnen Beinchen kein 20 schnitt schaffen 

aber nach dem was ich bis jetzt gefahren habe reicht mir ein 22 kettenblatt vollkommen mehr brauch ich nicht


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. Dezember 2009)

So habe mal einen Termin online gesetzt .

Also wer Samstag noch nicht vor hat kann sich einer Tour durch die WH anschließen.
Tempo easy ( WP ) / Anfänger geeignet / bei Niederschlag fällt die Tour aus . Also bringt gutes Wetter mit


----------



## Loriot76 (10. Dezember 2009)

Wenns Wetter passt, bin ich dabei. Brauche die Bewegung!


----------



## oxmoneo (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich muß leider wegen Krankheit absagen

Hoffe ihr habt spaß


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Dezember 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So habe mal einen Termin online gesetzt .
> 
> Also wer Samstag noch nicht vor hat kann sich einer Tour durch die WH anschließen.
> Tempo easy ( WP ) / Anfänger geeignet /



Leider muss ich denn Termin absagen  Mir ist etwas wichtiges dazwischen gekommen. 

Nachholtermin folgt:
Aber nur aufgeschoben und nicht aufgehoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BulliOlli (19. Dezember 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Nachdem es um meine Person ziemlich ruhig geworden ist ( verschiedene Gründe ) geht es 2010 wieder los.
> 
> Mehr Touren / Andere Gegenden / Mehr Spass ( fall das noch geht ) / also seit gespannt



DAS ist die richtige Einstellung (du hast mich mal nach Motivation gefragt...)


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Dezember 2009)

Ja brauche noch etwas . Hast du was gutes im Angebot


----------



## BulliOlli (19. Dezember 2009)

wir wollten z.B. mit Frank immer mal die Drabenderhöhe fahren...


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Dezember 2009)

Muss erst mal wieder auf´s Rad kommen mal schauen was da noch geht , Aber das wäre was für nächstes Jahr


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (19. Dezember 2009)

Zum Thema Wahner Heide und Umgebung :
Ich such noch Mitfahrer fürs nächste Jahr, die Zeit und Lust haben zwei Tage durch die Eifel zu knallen. Irgendwas von Düren aus bis Kurz vor Koblenz.
Fand den Bericht in der vorvorletzten Bike Bravo nicht schlecht und ich kenn die Gegend vom Auto aus.


----------



## BulliOlli (19. Dezember 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Muss erst mal wieder auf´s Rad kommen mal schauen was da noch geht , Aber das wäre was für nächstes Jahr



soll ich dir auf's Rädchen helfen? Evtl. ein wenig schieben


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Dezember 2009)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> soll ich dir auf's Rädchen helfen? Evtl. ein wenig schieben



Ne das Wetter wärmer machen


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Dezember 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Zum Thema Wahner Heide und Umgebung :
> Ich such noch Mitfahrer fürs nächste Jahr, die Zeit und Lust haben zwei Tage durch die Eifel zu knallen. Irgendwas von Düren aus bis Kurz vor Koblenz.
> Fand den Bericht in der vorvorletzten Bike Bravo nicht schlecht und ich kenn die Gegend vom Auto aus.




Hallo Basti , klingt spannend wann wäre das ca. und was hast dir vorgestellt 
gib mal ein paar Info´s


----------



## Udo1 (24. Dezember 2009)

Allen Bikerinnen und Bikern aus Köln-Bonn und Umgebung
wünsche ich ein besinnliches und Frohes Weihnachtsfest,





sowie ein gesundes und vor allem ein erfolgreiches Bikerjahr 2010.








Euer ehemalige Mitstreiter
Udo1
P.S. Auch Sachsen-Anhalt ist schön.​


----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BulliOlli (26. Dezember 2009)

Seeeehr kreativer Weihnachtsgruß !!!

Weniger kreativ,aber nicht weniger herzlich das Gleiche zurück


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Dezember 2009)

So gute Vorsätze für das nächste Jahr , noch dieses Jahr 

Neujahrstour_Wahner_Heide die richtige Uhrzeit für den Kater


----------



## Razzor (1. Januar 2010)

Ich hoffe es wird nicht zu kalt heute. 
Ansonsten muss ich halt früher abhauen.


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Januar 2010)

Dann wird sich halt mehr warmgefahren


----------



## BulliOlli (1. Januar 2010)

Hi Sven,

das neue Jahr fängt gut an - bin doch mit dabei


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Januar 2010)

Dann bis gleich


----------



## Tazz (1. Januar 2010)

Du erahnst es nicht  ich bin auch mit dabei


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Januar 2010)

Na dann lohnt sich ja die Fahrt  
So mache mich langsam auf die Socken.


----------



## Razzor (1. Januar 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Dann wird sich halt mehr warmgefahren



Mir sollte glaube ich schnell warm werden den berg hoch... Mich lässt jeder berg schwitzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BulliOlli (1. Januar 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Du erahnst es nicht  ich bin auch mit dabei



suuuuuuuupi


----------



## Tazz (1. Januar 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> suuuuuuuupi



das wird sich noch zeigen


----------



## Sueßstoff (1. Januar 2010)

sven, danke für die schöne runde durch die wh... jedes neujahr gerne wieder .. hoffe deine füsse sind wieder aufgetaucht...

g


----------



## ultra2 (1. Januar 2010)

Auch von mir; vielen Dank an Sven und die Mitfahrer/innen für die erste Tour des Jahres.


----------



## Razzor (1. Januar 2010)

Ja, vielen Dank für die tolle Tour  Schade das so wenig Schnee war, sonst hätte es noch mehr Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Tazz (1. Januar 2010)

Hach, was schöne Fotos 

Vielen dank auch von mir für die nette  1 ste Tour im neuen Jahr und der fröhlichen Gesellschaft 

Das müssen wir bald mal wieder machen

Ich glaube auch in *diesem* Jahr möchte ich Radfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sueßstoff (1. Januar 2010)

> Hach, was schöne Fotos
> 
> Vielen dank auch von mir für die nette  1 ste Tour im neuen Jahr und der fröhlichen Gesellschaft
> 
> ...



wäre dabei bei einer wiederholung.....


----------



## Fabian93 (1. Januar 2010)

Scheint ja so als ob die meisten wieder erfolgreich aufgetaut sind

Danke für die schöne Tour


----------



## Tazz (1. Januar 2010)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Scheint ja so als ob die meisten wieder erfolgreich aufgetaut sind
> 
> Danke für die schöne Tour



He he , ja sind wir  ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Januar 2010)

*Tourbericht: Neujahr´s(WH)-Tour*


So lange war es her als ich die letzte Tour ausgeschrieben habe. Also einen Vorsatz für das neue Jahr in die Tat umgesetzt. 
Wer wollte mit und seinem (Kater) mal zeigen wo der Hammer hängt.
Diesem Aufruf sind 12 Personen gefolgt. 

Mit dabei waren:

Sueß[email protected] Frank

[email protected] Niklas 

[email protected] Sascha

[email protected] Inge

[email protected] Christian 

[email protected] Tobi

[email protected] Fabian 

Schildbü[email protected] Helmut 

[email protected] Tomek

[email protected] Renate

[email protected] Olli

[email protected] Jens 

,und der Ausschreiber 

[email protected] Sven 

Nachdem alle am Aggerstadion eintrafen ( der WP läuft ja noch ) ging es nach einem kleinen Plausch  los. Das erste Ziel war der Leyenweiher den wir umrundet haben. Anschließend ging es hoch zum Telegraphenberg. Kurz pausiert und die Aussicht genossen. Bei leichtem Schneefall sieht die WH nicht schlecht aus.
Jetzt über den Verbingungstrail , aber was war da tiefe Gräben durchziehen diesen Trail , also schieben bzw. drum rum fahren. Aber auch das wurde vom allem gemeistert. Jetzt über den BSRHT  . Weiter ging es kurz die Heide noch den SB mitgenommen ,war die nächste Station Altenrath. An den Teichen vorbei ging es Richtung Kaserne. Noch schnell an den Bäumen vorbei gezirkelt ging es zum Aussichtspunkt der WH. Kurz verweilt ging es weiter nach Altenrath und runter zur Agger. So jetzt noch am Fluss entlang zum Aggerstadion wo ich alle heil , gesund aber kalt abgeliefert habe.


*Fazit:*
-	Nach langer Zeit mal wieder eine Tour
-	Wieder neue Gesichter am Treffpunkt 
-	Leichter Schneefall während der Tour 
-	Man Schlamm kann hart werden.
-	Umwerfer und später noch das Schaltwerk eingefroren 


Auswertung siehe Grafik ( inkl. meiner An & Abfahrt ) 





So gute Nacht 
und allen noch ein Frohes neues Jahr !!!!

P.S.
Füsse sind wieder warm , Rad noch nicht geputzt hatte dazu keine Lust mehr


----------



## Razzor (1. Januar 2010)

Ha! Ich dachte ich wäre der einzige bei dem der Umwerfer eingefroren ist  Hatte ich noch nie gehabt...
Ist mir irgendwann im laufe der Tour aufgefallen.
Da hat sich wohl schlamm festgesetzt und ist durch den Wind festgefroren


----------



## Pepin (2. Januar 2010)

Heute gibts von mir die nächste Wahnerheide Tour:

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=1366


----------



## Pepin (2. Januar 2010)

da es heute so schön war gleich morgen nochmal aber gemütlich mit Einkehr im Jägerhof.

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=1370

Wer von Spich mitradeln will bescheidgeben starte dort um 9:45Uhr


----------



## BulliOlli (2. Januar 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> das wird sich noch zeigen



es hat sich gezeigt - und es war suuuupi, daß man sich mal wieder gesehen hat, oder


----------



## Tazz (2. Januar 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> es hat sich gezeigt - und es war suuuupi, daß man sich mal wieder gesehen hat, oder







 he he , ja es hat sich gezeigt  durch den Busch geradelt 

 ohne ungewoltem Ausritt 



*UND ...........ich habe mich auch riesig gefreut euch zu sehen 

*


----------



## Pepin (10. Januar 2010)

Heute 12 Uhr gehts wieder in den Schnee der Wahnerheide. Schaut unter Termine.
Wir starten pünktlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jenzz (22. Januar 2010)

Moin, war jemand zufälligerweise kürzlich in der Ecke HCM/Wahnbachtalsperre etc. unterwegs und kann was zum Zustand der Wege  sagen? Dankee!


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Januar 2010)

Sorry war da schon viel zu lange nicht mehr unterwegs . Mal schauen ob ich es nächste Woche schaffe - Spezielle Ecken ???


----------



## Fabian93 (22. Januar 2010)

Also das letzte mal war "der Trail" am Anfang von ein paar kleineren Bäumen und Ästen versperrt,waren von den Waldarbeitern.
In der Ecke Wahnbachtalsperre ist soweit alles frei,bis auf den zu dieser Jahreszeit üblichen Matsch und Reste vom Schnee...
Also nix was dich daran hindern sollte zu fahren


----------



## jenzz (22. Januar 2010)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Also das letzte mal war "der Trail" am Anfang von ein paar kleineren Bäumen und Ästen versperrt,waren von den Waldarbeitern.
> In der Ecke Wahnbachtalsperre ist soweit alles frei,bis auf den zu dieser Jahreszeit üblichen Matsch und Reste vom Schnee...
> Also nix was dich daran hindern sollte zu fahren


 Genauso siehts aus, bin gerade zurück. In der Senke relativ am Anfang, nach dem man den Weg überquert hat, liegt allerdings ein größerer Baum, muß man umfahren (oder ne Kettensäge mitnehmen). Im Steinbruch noch ziemlich viel Eis und Schneematsch, aber sonst alles bestens fahrbar


----------



## GreyWolf (23. Januar 2010)

hm und ich war am überlegen heute noch was zu fahren, verdammt

naja dann eben morgen


----------



## Fabian93 (23. Januar 2010)

Biste in der Ecke Giesela anzutreffen?
Wollte wenn es nicht so stark schneit(vorausgesagt??) ein wenig dahin...


----------



## GreyWolf (24. Januar 2010)

wahrscheinlich eher auf dem technikkurs trail^^


----------



## oxmoneo (26. Januar 2010)

Wir waren am So auf tour  und haben mein neues Spielzeug
ausprobiert  

Ich weiß leider nicht mehr wo wir waren 

Ich denke ihr werdet es aber rausfinden


----------



## Udo1 (26. Januar 2010)

oxmoneo schrieb:


> Wir waren am So auf tour  und haben mein neues Spielzeug
> ausprobiert
> 
> Ich weiß leider nicht mehr wo wir waren
> ...


Habe den  HCM noch in Erinnerung, da sah er noch ganz anders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loriot76 (26. Januar 2010)

Gute Idee diese Perspektive. Leider sieht man doch durch die Gabel nicht allzu viel   Vielleicht lässt sich die Kamera durch ein Distanzstück noch weiter rechts anbringen?  

Bin den HCM am Sonntag gefahren und da war natürlich noch gar nichts weiß. Aber dennoch schön zu fahren. 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. Januar 2010)

ich wuste es ab min. 2:18 , aber es ist geschnitten 
Aber ein schönes Spielzeug , auch wenn es etwas nebelig aussieht. 

P.S. 
ich habe ach was heues "Egde 705 Bundle" . Jetzt muss ich nur noch damit klarkommen und natürlich Biken gehen.


----------



## oxmoneo (26. Januar 2010)

bis 0:20 ist es nicht der HCM  (dat is wo anderssssssss) 

Aber dann 

 geschnitten ? kann ich doch garnicht


----------



## Fabian93 (26. Januar 2010)

Also größtenteils ist der HCM wieder frei,nur am Einstieg liegt ein Stamm den man so leicht nicht wegbekommt.
Da müsste jemand mit der Kettensäge ran...


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Januar 2010)

> Kettensäge ran...


Hmmm da könnte vielleicht helfen.


----------



## ultra2 (27. Januar 2010)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Da müsste jemand mit der Kettensäge ran...



Kettensäge ist was für Mädchen...

...äh...nee, stimmt so auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felix_the_Cat (27. Januar 2010)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Also größtenteils ist der HCM wieder frei,nur am Einstieg liegt ein Stamm den man so leicht nicht wegbekommt.


----------



## Fabian93 (27. Januar 2010)

Das einer an der Stelle einen Bunnyhop hinlegt will ich sehen

@Sven: Das wär ja was


----------



## oxmoneo (27. Januar 2010)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Das einer an der Stelle einen Bunnyhop hinlegt will ich sehen


 
Ich auch


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Januar 2010)

oxmoneo schrieb:


> Ich auch



Klingt nach Fahrtechnik


----------



## oxmoneo (27. Januar 2010)

Das Bäumlein liegt im  dritten virtel der senke im einstig zum HCM

ich wüst nicht wie ich das machen solte 

Es wird aber nicht mehr lange dauern bis es wieder Frei ist (hoffe ich)


Macht ihr eine Frost runde am WE ?


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (27. Januar 2010)

Wenn man sich durch nen Bunny Hop in der Senke 
in den Gegenhang katapultiert is das nix gut, stimmt 
Ich glaub, ich muß mir das mal live anschauen, 
war eh schon zu lang nicht mehr da...


----------



## joscho (27. Januar 2010)

Mach Bilder.


----------



## Pepin (31. Januar 2010)

Die bilder mit kurzer Hose passt heute aber gar nicht

Hier die Bilder meiner Tour von gestern und heute Aus der Wahnerheide und dem Königsforst

echt super im Schnee
http://www.pixum.de/slide/4784376
http://www.pixum.de/slide/4786612

Hoffe ich sehe mal bald wieder MTBler muß mal wieder eine Tour mit euch fahren


----------



## Udo1 (1. Februar 2010)

Pepin schrieb:


> Die bilder mit kurzer Hose passt heute aber gar nicht
> 
> Hier die Bilder meiner Tour von gestern und heute Aus der Wahnerheide und dem Königsforst
> 
> ...


Hallo Pepin,
so habe ich die Wahner Heide, die ganzen Jahre wo ich in Siegburg zu Hause war, noch nie gesehen.


----------



## oxmoneo (1. Februar 2010)

*@Pepin*

*ich war am Sonntag in der WH habe so ca 6 MTB getroffen.*
*wirklich nicht viel*

*der schnee ist echt kraft raubent *

*selbst berg ab muß mann pedalieren *

*wenn ich zeit finde lade ich noch das video vom So hoch.*

*mfg*

*Rolf*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (2. Februar 2010)

ja siehst du mal udo

bist du zu früh weggegangen


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Februar 2010)

So der Eispanzer löst sich langsam auf  da könnte man langsam wieder anfangen zu fahren. 

Ich werde allerdings erst ab April wieder mitfahren können , also schreibt schöne Berichte und macht Fotos


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (19. Februar 2010)

@kettenfresser was haste gemacht?


----------



## ultra2 (19. Februar 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...Ich werde allerdings erst ab April wieder mitfahren können...



Ist es was religiöses?


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Februar 2010)

Nein ich lege mich unter das Messer , aber nur ein routine Eingriff ( hoffe ich )


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Februar 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ist es was religiöses?



Der ist auch nicht schlecht ( Fastenzeit = Radverzicht )


----------



## bibi1952 (20. Februar 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Der ist auch nicht schlecht ( Fastenzeit = Radverzicht )



Fastenzeit ---> Alkoholverzicht
Faschingsdienstag  das letzte Weizenbier, das letzte Glas Wein

nun bin ich schon den 4. Tag trocken, jetzt fängt das Biken wieder richtig an

Ostersamstag nach dem Mittagsläuten gibt es wieder das 1. Weizen mit Sprit! 
Könnten das mit einer schönen Biketour verbinden
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9832

VG Werner


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. Februar 2010)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Fastenzeit ---> Alkoholverzicht
> Faschingsdienstag  das letzte Weizenbier, das letzte Glas Wein
> 
> nun bin ich schon den 4. Tag trocken, jetzt fängt das Biken wieder richtig an
> ...



Na wenn das kein Ziel für mich ist. 
Ich hoffe bis dahin wieder fit zu sein 

Kannst du die Startzeit auf 12-13 Uhr verlegen. Habe Nachtschicht und 10:30 Uhr schaffe ich nicht


----------



## bibi1952 (26. März 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Na wenn das kein Ziel für mich ist.
> Ich hoffe bis dahin wieder fit zu sein
> 
> Kannst du die Startzeit auf 12-13 Uhr verlegen. Habe Nachtschicht und 10:30 Uhr schaffe ich nicht



Hallo Sven,
habe den Starttermin um 1 Stunden nach hinten verlegt.
Start ist 11:30 Uhr​
VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GreyWolf (12. April 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9370

hier der nachhol termihn vom letztenmal


----------



## DrFuManchu (13. April 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10038

Ist ja quasi nur ein Katzensprung......


----------



## Poison_Girl (19. April 2010)

Mal ne doofe Frage:
Lebt eigentlich der Kettenfressers-Sven noch oder wurde der von der Arbeit aufgefressen???  Ich hoffe, es ist nix Schlimmeres.....


----------



## Der_dicke_Pirat (21. April 2010)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> Mal ne doofe Frage:
> Lebt eigentlich der Kettenfressers-Sven noch oder wurde der von der Arbeit aufgefressen???  Ich hoffe, es ist nix Schlimmeres.....



Der lebt noch bin am Sonntag mit ihm gefahren


----------



## Poison_Girl (22. April 2010)

Der_dicke_Pirat schrieb:


> Der lebt noch bin am Sonntag mit ihm gefahren



Das ist schön zu hören 
Sach ihm mal nen schönen Gruß von mir, wenn Du ihn wieder siehst - ich bin dann ab Sonntag wech .... 

LG

Katrin


----------



## MTB-Kao (22. April 2010)

Wer am Samstag Lust & Zeit hat:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10095


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (24. April 2010)

ich bin wohl als einzigster dabei, ich will mal heute die WH neu kennenlernen.

@Kaotai kannst ja wenn sich keiner mehr meldet auch am grünen weg vorbei kommen.


----------



## Pepin (25. April 2010)

War eine tolle MTB-Tour gestern DANKE! Habe wieder neues kennengelernt in der Wahnerheide!!!

Ich habe es dann noch auf 120km geschafft nach meiner Pause im Yachthafen. Bin dann noch bis Mondorf und an der Sieg, Agger und Sülz zurück in die Wahnerheide, wo ich dann noch mal paar Trails und den Telegraphenberg mitgenommen habe.


----------



## Marc1980 (26. April 2010)

Tach zusammen,

ich habe heute frei und würde mich über eine Tour durch die Wahnerheide freuen, wenn sich Leute mit Ortskenntnis anschließen freue ich mich über nette Trails, ansonsten heisst es auschecken und selber suchen.

Einfach anrufen oder per sms melden: 0175 49 64 788
Ich wohne in Porz Urbach, Treffpunkt egal..

Gruß Marc


----------



## Pepin (26. April 2010)

meine beine brauchen heute mal eine pause
wie schaut es Donnerstag ab 16:55 aus?


----------



## Marc1980 (26. April 2010)

So Leute, ich bin mit Flo-15 zum Tütberg gefahren, hat richtig Spass gemacht, super Kerl, schöne Wege.

Ich habe spontan Morgen auch frei und würde nochmal ne Runde fahren. Wer mitwill meldet sich einfach, ich will grob zwischen 14- 17 Uhr losfahren. Wo ist mir egal.

Viele Grüße Marc


----------



## Marc1980 (27. April 2010)

Tach zusammen, ich will heute mit dem MTB 45-50km Strasse und Forstautobahn zwecks Grundlagentraining fahren und freue mich über Mitfahrer.
 Die Route:
 Alte KölnerStr- Altenrath-Lohmar- Weegen- Inger- Albach- Heide-parallel zur Bundesstraße zurück nach Lohmar- dann Mauspfad Richtung Spich/ Wahn- Eingang Alte Kölner Straße.

 Start zwischen 15- 16 Uhr, Dauer 2 Std.
 Bin die Runde bisher 2 Mal gefahren und ist echt nett.
 Gruß Marc

0175 49 64 788


----------



## Pepin (28. April 2010)

Am 2.Mai gehts wieder in die Heide:

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=1424

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10142


----------



## Marc1980 (28. April 2010)

Ich habe Morgen um 13 Uhr frei und starte ab Rösrath, hat jmd von Euch Lust ne Runde zu fahren? Um spätestens 18 Uhr muss ich wieder in Porz sein.
Da ich i.d. Wahnerheide arbeite habe ich dort leider keinen Handyempfang, kann Euch aber zurückrufen. Daher Kontakt bitte per pn oder mail. [email protected]

Gruß Marc


----------



## Pepin (29. April 2010)

wo arbeitet man denn in der Wahnerheide?

ich war gestern noch auf 40km in der Heide unterwegs.
war echt super


----------



## Marc1980 (29. April 2010)

Ich arbeite in Rösrath im Kinderdorf Stephansheide, Pestalozziweg 77..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1980 (30. April 2010)

Ich will heute um den Tütberg rumfahren, also Erkundungstour.. Da ich frei habe ist die Uhrzeit egal, ich muss nur um 18 Uhr wieder in Porz sein. Wer mit will einfach anrufen: 0175 49 64 788

Gruß Marc


----------



## Derix (1. Mai 2010)

Am Dienstagabend sind mir in der Heide zwei unterschiedliche MTB Gruppen begegnet.
Einmal einer mit IBC Outfit und mehren Kids im Schlepptau.
Dann eine Gruppe mit Erwachsenen hinter jemanden mit MTBvD Outfit.

Kennt jemand die? Wo kann ich da mal mit fahren?


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Mai 2010)

Also dir erste Gruppe kenn ich (noch) nicht , aber die Zweite sagt mir etwas .


----------



## Marc1980 (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen, kann mir jemand die Koordinaten vom Einstieg am Fuß Tütberg Richtung Schutzhütte zukommen lassen? Einfah bei googel Maps markieren und hier posten oder per pn.. Leider sind nicht immer andere Radfahrer oder sonstige Leute zum fragen im Wald unterwegs. 

Vielen Dank..


----------



## Pepin (2. Mai 2010)

ob ich heute bei regen fahre steht noch nicht fest. warte mal noch eine halbe stunde ab


----------



## Pepin (2. Mai 2010)

also hier regnet es jetzt stärker also sage ich die tour heute ab.


----------



## McFly77 (2. Mai 2010)

Derix schrieb:


> Am Dienstagabend sind mir in der Heide zwei unterschiedliche MTB Gruppen begegnet.
> Einmal einer mit IBC Outfit und mehren Kids im Schlepptau.
> Dann eine Gruppe mit Erwachsenen hinter jemanden mit MTBvD Outfit.
> 
> Kennt jemand die? Wo kann ich da mal mit fahren?




Die zweite war bestimmt die Gruppe von Klaus (Stahlrad, bzw. hier heißt er glaube ich Redking). War da bis letztes Jahr auch öfters dabei, sehr nette Leute, hat viel Spaß gemacht. Treffpunkt war immer Dienstags 18 Uhr am Aggerstadion.


----------



## Derix (2. Mai 2010)

@McFly77 Danke. Habe eine PN zu den Terminen bekommen.
Redking habe ich hier nicht gefunden.


----------



## McFly77 (2. Mai 2010)

Hat sich wohl abgemeldet, war der Gründer dieses Freds.
Hier findest du seine aktuelle Runde.
http://mtbvd-forum.de/showthread.php?t=60


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swyp (2. Mai 2010)

Hi Derix

IBC Outfit  war ich mit zwei von meinen Kids und ne Freundin,
bei einer lockeren runde und vorbereitung zum Kids Rennen beim Schinderhannes 



Derix schrieb:


> Am Dienstagabend sind mir in der Heide zwei unterschiedliche MTB Gruppen begegnet.
> Einmal einer mit IBC Outfit und mehren Kids im Schlepptau.
> Dann eine Gruppe mit Erwachsenen hinter jemanden mit MTBvD Outfit.
> 
> Kennt jemand die? Wo kann ich da mal mit fahren?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen!

Mike und Michael, ehemalige Zweiradmechaniker in einem bekannten Bikegeschäft in unserer näheren Umgebung, haben den Sprung ins kalte Wasser gewagt und sind den Schritt in die Selbständigkeit gegangen.

Sie haben mit dem M & M Bikeshop eine eigene Existenz gegründet und möchten die Eröffnung ihres tollen Ladengeschäftes in Troisdorf, Frankfurter Straße 137 (ehemals Autohaus Kümpel) gemeinsam mit Euch feiern. 

Los geht´s am Samstag, den 08. Mai 2010 um 10.00 Uhr. Essen und Trinken steht in ausreichender Menge kostenlos zur Verfügung. Die beiden Jungunternehmer würden sich über Euer zahlreiches Erscheinen sehr freuen!

Hier ihr neues Logo:







Viele Grüße!

Peter

P.S.: Ich habe die Moderatoren ausdrücklich gefragt, ob dieser Hinweis im Forum gestattet ist.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Mai 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Mike und Michael, ehemalige Zweiradmechaniker in einem bekannten Bikegeschäft in unserer näheren Umgebung, haben den Sprung ins kalte Wasser gewagt und sind den Schritt in die Selbständigkeit gegangen.
> 
> ...


Hallo petejupp bestell den beiden Grüße von mir, sowie viel Erfolg.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. Mai 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo petejupp bestell den beiden Grüße von mir, sowie viel Erfolg.



Hallo Udo,

so oft, wie die beiden Deine Räder auf Rohloff umgebaut haben, müsstest Du eigentlich auch kommen.

Alles Gute!

Peter


----------



## zett78 (6. Mai 2010)

Komme aus Sankt Augustin Menden, werde am Samstag mal vorbei schauen.
Hoffentlich gibt es ein paar gute Angebote zum Start, bin noch auf der Suche nach Lenker und Sattelstange in Carbon fürs MTB.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Montana (8. Mai 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo petejupp bestell den beiden Grüße von mir, sowie viel Erfolg.



Ich war gerade mal für 'ne halbe Stunde auf ein Bierchen da. Mein erster Eindruck ist sehr positiv, sehr geräumiger Laden und sehr kompetente Leute.  

Ich werde da wohl öfter mal vorbei schauen.  *Ich wünsche den Beiden jedenfalls viel Erfolg* 

Die Stevens Laufräder müssen bald zentriert werden und die Rohloff im Votec muss auch mal gewartet werden. 

@ Udo 

Was ist denn los mit Deiner Nabe? Du hast ja gestern deswegen mit den Jungs telefoniert.

Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (8. Mai 2010)

ich kann/konnte leider nicht heute da hin kommen. Die Arbeit hält mich fest , aber ich werde da auch mal vorbei schauen und kucken


----------



## Fabian93 (8. Mai 2010)

Ich muss sagen,die beiden haben sich einen echt schönen und geräumigen Laden aufgebaut,kein Vergleich zu dem Shop wo sie vorher gearbeitet haben


----------



## Udo1 (9. Mai 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> @ Udo
> Was ist denn los mit Deiner Nabe? Du hast ja gestern deswegen mit den Jungs telefoniert.
> Gruß Guido


Hallo Guido,
ich hatte bei km Stand 26512 in den Gängen 4, 6, 7, 11, 13 und 14 beim Fahren ohne große Belastung immer einen Leertritt von ca. 1 cm gemessen am äußeren Pedalarm. Mein Mechaniker meines Vertrauens hat sie dann zu Rohloff ins Werk eingeschickt. Nach 4 Arbeitstagen war sie wieder in mein Bike. Rohloff hat sich noch bei mir entschuldigt, dass ich meine Rohloff nicht nutzen konnte. Es wurden keine Instandsetzungskosten berechnet, nicht mal der Versand wurde mir in Rechnung gestellt. Was es war haben sie aber für sich behalten. Mir soll es egal sein, sie funktioniert wieder wie am ersten Tag. Ich sage nur toller Service.


----------



## GreyWolf (10. Mai 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9370


----------



## Montana (11. Mai 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Guido,
> ich hatte bei km Stand 26512 in den Gängen 4, 6, 7, 11, 13 und 14 beim Fahren ohne große Belastung immer einen Leertritt von ca. 1 cm gemessen am äußeren Pedalarm. Mein Mechaniker meines Vertrauens hat sie dann zu Rohloff ins Werk eingeschickt. Nach 4 Arbeitstagen war sie wieder in mein Bike. Rohloff hat sich noch bei mir entschuldigt, dass ich meine Rohloff nicht nutzen konnte. Es wurden keine Instandsetzungskosten berechnet, nicht mal der Versand wurde mir in Rechnung gestellt. Was es war haben sie aber für sich behalten. Mir soll es egal sein, sie funktioniert wieder wie am ersten Tag. Ich sage nur toller Service.



Hi Udo, > 26000 km mit der Nabe sind schon eine Größe. 

Cool, dass mit etwas Instandsetzung es danach unbeirrt weiter gehen kann. Ist schon was Feines dieses Bauteil. Meine hat durch häufigen Fahrradwechsel erst 1500 km auf dem Buckel  ... ist also noch nicht mal richtig eingefahren. 

Grüße in den Osten

Guido


----------



## oxmoneo (30. Mai 2010)

HUHU was is den hier los ??

alle ausgestorben ?​


----------



## Kettenfresser (30. Mai 2010)

oxmoneo schrieb:


> HUHU was is den hier los ??
> 
> alle ausgestorben ?​



Nein wir sammeln unsere Kräfte  . In Juni geht es wieder los  . Bring du nur gutes Wetter mit


----------



## Montana (30. Mai 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Nein wir sammeln unsere Kräfte  . In Juni geht es wieder los  . Bring du nur gutes Wetter mit



Gerüchte teilen mit, dass es in Kürze einen neuen Treff in Tdf gibt.
Keine Konkurrenz, eher Nebeneinander, aber etwas anders und deshalb nicht unbedingt hierhin passend.  

Freue mich aber natürlich sehr über geneigte locals 

Bis bald 

Gruß Guido


----------



## oxmoneo (31. Mai 2010)

@ketten... 

so lang et net schneet  

---------------------------



gerüchte ?


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Juni 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Gerüchte teilen mit, dass es in Kürze einen neuen Treff in Tdf gibt.
> Keine Konkurrenz, eher Nebeneinander, aber etwas anders und deshalb nicht unbedingt hierhin passend.
> 
> Freue mich aber natürlich sehr über geneigte locals
> ...



Sowas stehe ich immer offen gegenüber , und so kann man auch mal neue Wege kennen lernen .... 
mal schauen was da kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (2. Juni 2010)

Für alle jene, die Touren gern mit eingebundenen Zielen fahren. Do. landet der A380 nachmittags auf der langen Rollbahn. Weiteres *hier*


----------



## asphaltjunkie (2. Juni 2010)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Für alle jene, die Touren gern mit eingebundenen Zielen fahren. Do. landet der A380 nachmittags auf der langen Rollbahn. Weiteres *hier*



Dann würde ich Sagen, wir Treffen uns an dem Zaun im Süden vor der Landebahn .


----------



## Pepin (7. Juni 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Gerüchte teilen mit, dass es in Kürze einen neuen Treff in Tdf gibt.
> Keine Konkurrenz, eher Nebeneinander, aber etwas anders und deshalb nicht unbedingt hierhin passend.
> 
> Freue mich aber natürlich sehr über geneigte locals
> ...



ein neuer treff? wo?


----------



## Pepin (7. Juni 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hier ihr neues Logo:



Gut das ich hier reingeschaut habe, da ich im alten laden vorbeischauen wollte, also weis ich wo ich nun hin muß. Haben die noch die bergamont`S?


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. Juni 2010)

war auch noch nicht da ... aber wieso ...brauchst du wieder ein Rad . Du musst sowas auch mal pflegen dann hält es auch länger


----------



## Montana (8. Juni 2010)

Pepin schrieb:


> ein neuer treff? wo?



Ja, Micha da wird bald was draus  Stichwort: Aggua-Parkplatz 

Danke an Helmut (born2bikewild) für die spontane und sehr schöne WH Abend Explorer Tour 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. Juni 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Ja, Micha da wird bald was draus  Stichwort: *Aggua-Parkplatz*
> 
> Danke an Helmut (born2bikewild) für die spontane und sehr schöne *WH Abend Explorer Tour*
> 
> Gruß Guido



War gestern auch in der Gegend , immer wieder schön zu fahren... Heute werde ich etwas such&find spielen wenn das Wetter mitspielt


----------



## Pepin (8. Juni 2010)

meldet euch mal bei mir wenn ich mal wieder fahrt, schaue ja im sommer wenig hier rein.

@kettenfresser
nein nicht für mich ein neues rad für einen bekannten


----------



## Bikenstoffel (8. Juni 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Ja, Micha da wird bald was draus  Stichwort: Aggua-Parkplatz
> 
> Danke an Helmut (born2bikewild) für die spontane und sehr schöne WH Abend Explorer Tour
> 
> Gruß Guido



An einem regelmäßigen Treffpunkt in Troisdorf wäre ich auch interessiert. Kannst ja mal posten ab wann es los geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (8. Juni 2010)

Pepin schrieb:


> meldet euch mal bei mir wenn ich mal wieder fahrt, schaue ja im sommer wenig hier rein.
> 
> @kettenfresser
> nein nicht für mich ein neues rad für einen bekannten



Gerne Micha, das war gestern aber ein spontanes Treffen am alten Wasser. Kurzentschlossen sind damn Helmut und ich noch ein wenig _exploren gefahren_. Klar denken wir an Dich ... als _Master of WH _bist Du doch unschlagbar. Wir haben übrigens gestern auch über Dich, Sven, Klaus und den Bikenstoffel gesprochen. 



			
				Bikenstoffel schrieb:
			
		

> An einem regelmäßigen Treffpunkt in Troisdorf wäre ich auch interessiert. Kannst ja mal posten ab wann es los geht.



Gerne, es wird nicht mehr so lange dauern. Wir haben uns ja auch ewig nicht mehr gesehen. 



			
				Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> War gestern auch in der Gegend , immer wieder schön zu fahren... Heute werde ich etwas such&find spielen wenn das Wetter mitspielt



Dann hätten wir uns ja auch fast getroffen. Wir sollten uns alle mal kurz vorher absprechen.  

Grüße an Alle Guido


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. Juni 2010)

Ja müssen mal zusammen fahren , aber bin noch lange nicht so fit wie du  aber ich arbeite daran  . 

bestimmt kannst du mir noch einige Stellen zeigen , im umkehrschluss kann ich dir ja was das Naafbachtal sowie Nebentäler zeigen


----------



## Montana (8. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ja müssen mal zusammen fahren , aber bin noch lange nicht so fit wie du  aber ich arbeite daran  .
> 
> bestimmt kannst du mir noch einige Stellen zeigen , im umkehrschluss kann ich dir ja was das Naafbachtal sowie Nebentäler zeigen



Also* fit* bin ich im Moment wirklich nicht ... war ich das überhaupt schon mal? 

Ich fahre im Moment wieder öfter so 1-2 Std. Spätnachmittag / Abend Touren mit 15 - 25 km, 150 - 270 hm und einem Durchschnitt von 12 - 14 km/h . 
Das macht mir Spass und bringt mich schrittweise weiter.  

... hoffentlich ... 

Bis bald Gruß 

Guido


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. Juni 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Also* fit* bin ich im Moment wirklich nicht ... war ich das überhaupt schon mal?
> 
> Ich fahre im Moment wieder öfter so 1-2 Std. Spätnachmittag / Abend Touren mit 15 - 25 km, 150 - 270 hm und einem Durchschnitt von 12 - 14 km/h .
> Das macht mir Spass und bringt mich schrittweise weiter.
> ...



Doch doch habe dich *fit* erlebt  
Hmmm ich fahre im Moment auch wieder öfters , aber es ist schwer wieder dran zu kommen ,  woran das liegt , irgentwas fehlt anscheinend .... aber was


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (8. Juni 2010)

hey.. wo ein Wille ist auch ein Weg ..oder so ähnlich
nachdem ich jetzt schon mehrmals unseren Montana hier getroffen habe wird sich wohl bald mal ein Ründchen mit den anderen einschlägig bekannten WH-Fans .. ergeben oder ?? bin gerne dabei ..und das mit der Fitness ergibt sich.
Können ja auch "Wellness-WH" machen.

Also bis demnächt. VG


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. Juni 2010)

born 2bike wild schrieb:


> hey.. wo ein Wille ist auch ein Weg ..oder so ähnlich
> nachdem ich jetzt schon mehrmals unseren Montana hier getroffen habe wird sich wohl bald mal ein Ründchen mit den anderen einschlägig bekannten WH-Fans .. ergeben oder ?? bin gerne dabei ..und das mit der Fitness ergibt sich.
> Können ja auch "*Wellness-WH*" machen.
> 
> Also bis demnächt. VG



Hallo Helmut , 
danke für die Motivation und ein Anfang ist gemacht ... 

und wegen der WWH Tour hmmm klingt interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (8. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut ,
> danke für die Motivation und ein Anfang ist gemacht ...
> 
> und wegen der WWH Tour hmmm klingt interessant



Wellness WH mit Pepin  ... 80 % Düne 

Das geht aber trotzdem ... die Südheide ist wie KFL 

... und Altenrath hat leichte Lüderich Tendenz


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. Juni 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Wellness WH mit Pepin  ... 80 % Düne
> 
> Das geht aber trotzdem ... die Südheide ist wie KFL



Sand na ja ist nicht so mein Belag... 



Montana schrieb:


> ... und Altenrath hat leichte Lüderich Tendenz



na ja da kann ich dir noch ganz  andere Sachen zeigen .


----------



## Pepin (9. Juni 2010)

ja wann steht denn der nächte termin, aber vorsicht es ist WM Zeit.

ich bin ja ehr der früh starter aber bei euch würde ich auch ne ausnahme machen.

Wie wäre es denn mit Di.18Uhr am Aqua 2h damit man zum Brasilienspiel wieder zurück ist. Mittwoch geht bei mir nicht bin ich im Kino.


----------



## Derix (9. Juni 2010)

Bikenstoffel schrieb:


> An einem regelmäßigen Treffpunkt in Troisdorf wäre ich auch interessiert. Kannst ja mal posten ab wann es los geht.


Den gibt es doch schon! Jeden Dienstag ab dem Aggerstadion 18 Uhr.
Coole Leute und tolle Strecken.


----------



## zett78 (9. Juni 2010)

Hm, schade, kommt mir heute nach Mannschaftstour und dort geholter Erkältung 2-3 Tage zu früh


----------



## Jerd (9. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hmmm ich fahre im Moment auch wieder öfters , aber es ist schwer wieder dran zu kommen ,  woran das liegt , irgentwas fehlt anscheinend .... aber was



Guck mal bei den Rennrad-Freaks nach Grundlagen-Ausdauer-Training (im Grunde 1-2 h konstante Belastung bei ebenem Gelände 3-4 Mal die Woche): In den ersten 2-3 Wochen gibt das einen echten Boost!


----------



## Montana (9. Juni 2010)

Derix schrieb:


> Den gibt es doch schon! Jeden Dienstag ab dem Aggerstadion 18 Uhr.
> Coole Leute und tolle Strecken.



Ich weiss  Bestell dem Klaus mal viele Grüße von mir. 

Der frühe Startzeitpunkt (18:00) ist für mich leider nie zu schaffen.

Der neue Treff wird auch keine Konkurrenz, eher Ergänzung.

P.S. Der Dienstagsbiketreff ist hier im IBC Forum nicht (mehr) präsent


----------



## Montana (9. Juni 2010)

Pepin schrieb:


> ja wann steht denn der nächte termin, aber vorsicht es ist WM Zeit.
> 
> ich bin ja ehr der früh starter aber bei euch würde ich auch ne ausnahme machen.
> 
> Wie wäre es denn mit Di.18Uhr am Aqua 2h damit man zum Brasilienspiel wieder zurück ist. Mittwoch geht bei mir nicht bin ich im Kino.



Stimmt es ist WM Zeit und ich bin ja auch sehr daran interessiert.    

Wir haben jetzt mal locker den Donnerstag 17.06.2010 ausgesucht. 
Der Zeitpunkt ist noch etwas ungewiss ... zwischen 18:30 und 19:00 Uhr.
Dauer ca. 2 Std. 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Montana (9. Juni 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> Guck mal bei den Rennrad-Freaks nach Grundlagen-Ausdauer-Training (im Grunde 1-2 h konstante Belastung bei ebenem Gelände 3-4 Mal die Woche): In den ersten 2-3 Wochen gibt das einen echten Boost!



Nicht verwirren lassen, Sven 

Grundlage ist OK .... aber Rennrad ist doch öde 

Wir haben doch so schöne Wege an der Sieg.
Vom Prinzip hat der Jerd recht, es muss aber nicht RR sein.


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Juni 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Nicht verwirren lassen, Sven
> 
> Grundlage ist OK .... aber Rennrad ist doch öde
> 
> ...



Das mit dem RR ist sowieso nicht mein Ding. Aber der Tipp mit der Grundlage ist nicht schlecht. Was würde ich nur ohne euch machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxmoneo (9. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Nein wir sammeln unsere Kräfte  . In Juni geht es wieder los  . Bring du nur gutes Wetter mit



wie schaut es mit Sontag aus ?

gemütlich den ein oder anderen trail ?


----------



## ChaosRaven (9. Juni 2010)

Klingt eigentlich ganz gut..


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Juni 2010)

oxmoneo schrieb:


> wie schaut es mit Sontag aus ?
> 
> gemütlich den ein oder anderen trail ?



Kann ich einrichten  Tempo aber echt easy ... 
wo ??? 
Auswahl:

-WH 

-Lohmarer Wald 

-Sieburger Wald( kenne ich aber nicht so viel) 

- Wahlscheid ( kenne ich sehr gut ) 

- Overath/Vilkerath 

Ach ja Startzeit und länge ????


----------



## ChaosRaven (9. Juni 2010)

Ich war schon eeeewig net mehr in der WH!


----------



## oxmoneo (9. Juni 2010)

WH Lohmar is IO  

dachte so 25 -35 km max 40 km 

zeit egal

gemütlich rollen finde ich gut


----------



## ChaosRaven (9. Juni 2010)

Und ich kann mich mal live von ner Hammerschmidt überzeugen.. 
Sofern du mit deinem Radon kommst...


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Juni 2010)

Gut ( WH/Lohmar )werde ich einrichten .... wann soll es Sonntag losgehen?


----------



## Kalinka (10. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Gut ( WH/Lohmar )werde ich einrichten .... wann soll es Sonntag losgehen?


Wenn es nicht zu früh ist... so ab 12:30 Uhr... würde ich mich anschließen wollen, wenn ich darf und es trocken ist


----------



## Jerd (10. Juni 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Nicht verwirren lassen, Sven
> 
> Grundlage ist OK .... aber Rennrad ist doch öde
> 
> ...



Kann man natürlich auch mit dem MTB oder dem Treckingrad machen, das ist egal. Nur sollte man Anstiege weg lassen und einigermaßen trockenen Untergrund oder Asphalt fahren. Siegradweg, oder hinter der Agger entlang, oder die Felder zwischen Sieg, Zündorf, Rhein und Troisdorf. Das halt die Belastung konstant bleibt.

Bei den Rennradlern im Forum wird das alles immer ausgiebigst diskutiert und da kann man sich dann alle Details abgucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (10. Juni 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht zu früh ist... so ab 12:30 Uhr... würde ich mich anschließen wollen, wenn ich darf und es trocken ist



Aber natürlich darfst du mitkommen . 

Werde den Termin auf 12:45 Uhr setzen . Startpunkt Rammes Grünland 

... So der Termin steht drin . Dann bringt mal gutes Wetter mit .

Lohmar / WH Tour Tempo echt EASY


----------



## oxmoneo (10. Juni 2010)

Hoffe as ich das finde


----------



## Kalinka (10. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Aber natürlich darfst du mitkommen .
> 
> Werde den Termin auf 12:45 Uhr setzen . Startpunkt Rammes Grünland
> 
> ...


Prima, tolle Zeit, guter Startpunkt, Wetter wird! Freu mich...


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. Juni 2010)

oxmoneo schrieb:


> Hoffe as ich das finde



Das wird schon ...

P+R Rammes Grünland  besser ???


----------



## Montana (10. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Werde den Termin auf 12:45 Uhr setzen . Startpunkt Rammes Grünland
> 
> ...



Hi Sven, schade ich kann ja leider nicht komplett mit, da mein Junge am Wochenende da ist. Vielleicht kann sich ja am Sonntag irgendwie in der WH treffen.
 Hast Du das _mobile_ mit?

Ich war gerade noch ein wenig in der Südheide _exploren_. Achtung in den Wahner Heide Ginster trails  Passt auf Zecken auf  meine Süße musste mir in den letzten Tagen 4 (!) Exemplare entfernen. Leyerweiher trails sind rechts herum, wenn ihr darauf zu fahrt (leichter uphill) sehr flowig fahrbar. Um den Leyenweiher links dann über die Brücke und dann rechts liegen leider immer noch Bäume im Weg.


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. Juni 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Hi Sven, schade ich kann ja leider nicht komplett mit, da mein Junge am Wochenende da ist. Vielleicht kann sich ja am Sonntag irgendwie in der WH treffen.
> Hast Du das [I*]mobile[*/I] mit?
> 
> Ich war gerade noch ein wenig in der Südheide _exploren_. Achtung in den Wahner Heide Ginster trails  Passt auf Zecken auf  meine Süße musste mir in den letzten Tagen 4 (!) Exemplare entfernen. Leyerweiher trails sind rechts herum, wenn ihr darauf zu fahrt (leichter uphill) sehr flowig fahrbar. Um den Leyenweiher links dann über die Brücke und dann rechts liegen leider immer noch Bäume im Weg.



Hallo Guido , vielleicht klappt das ja mit der WH . Die Mobile Nummer hat sich geändert ( PN ist unterwegs ) . Zecken hatte ich diese Jahr noch keine , aber ich spühe mich auch immer ein . Bis jetzt klappt das gut oder ich habe Glück gehabt  
...also den LW fahre ich (von Aggerstadion gesehen) links rum . War vor 2 Wochen da , da war alles frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (11. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hallo Guido , vielleicht klappt das ja mit der WH . Die Mobile Nummer hat sich geändert ( PN ist unterwegs ) . Zecken hatte ich diese Jahr noch keine , aber ich spühe mich auch immer ein . Bis jetzt klappt das gut oder ich habe Glück gehabt
> ...also den LW fahre ich (von Aggerstadion gesehen) links rum . War vor 2 Wochen da , da war alles frei



Links herum und  dann hinter der Brücke direkt rechts (vor dem fiesem Wurzeluphill) liegen immer noch die Bäume von unserer gemeinsamen Tour.
Ich meide die Brücke irgendwie immer noch 2.4 sollten dort nicht versinken , schmälere könnten schon  
Vielleicht können wir das gemeinsam lösen ebenso wie die ersten Senken am HCM und das untere Stück am AB DH 

Viel Spass

Gruß Guido


----------



## ChaosRaven (11. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mich extra beim Truppenarzt gegen das Dingens von den Zecken impfen lassen, beginnend, 2003 und noch nie so n Scheiß gehabt. Netma in 18 Monaten Bayern.
Freitags Urlaub is übrigens großartig, wenn am Donnerstag 26°C waren°


----------



## Dede21 (11. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Aber natürlich darfst du mitkommen .
> 
> Werde den Termin auf 12:45 Uhr setzen . Startpunkt Rammes Grünland
> 
> ...



Werde auch einmal versuchen mit zu fahren. Ich kann leider nicht 100% garantieren ob ich es zeitlich schaffe.

lg


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Juni 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Links herum und  dann hinter der Brücke direkt rechts (vor dem fiesem Wurzeluphill) liegen immer noch die Bäume von unserer gemeinsamen Tour.
> Ich meide die Brücke irgendwie immer noch 2.4 sollten dort nicht versinken , schmälere könnten schon
> Vielleicht können wir das gemeinsam lösen ebenso wie die ersten Senken am HCM und das untere Stück am AB DH
> 
> ...



Ach so den kleine Uphill fahre ich immer hoch und biege dann oben wieder rechts ab ... 

Weil ein Ritz in der Mitte ist ? . Man muss sich schon konzentrieren und genug Speed haben . Ja am HCM gibt es auch noch die eine Stelle die ich noch nicht sauber fahre und am AB DH ist der Ausgang etwas mit Schutt versehen worden also Vorsicht . Aber wir werden das zusammen schon schaffen , da sehe ich gar keine Probleme 



ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Ich hab mich extra beim Truppenarzt gegen das Dingens von den Zecken impfen lassen, beginnend, 2003 und noch nie so n Scheiß gehabt. Netma in 18 Monaten Bayern.
> Freitags Urlaub is übrigens großartig, wenn am Donnerstag 26°C waren°



Sehr gut Niklas , ich habe mich natürlich auch geimpft , aber du weiß ja auch das die Impfung nur gegen FSME hilft . 
Gegen die Borreliose kann man sich NICHT Impfen . Da hilft nur vorher einsprühen und nachher absuchen .



Dede21 schrieb:


> Werde auch einmal versuchen mit zu fahren. Ich kann leider nicht 100% garantieren ob ich es zeitlich schaffe.
> 
> lg



Würde mich auf jedenfall freuen wenn du es schaffen würdest


----------



## zett78 (11. Juni 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei!

Es sei denn, mein bike wird noch abgeholt, habe Lagerprobleme


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Juni 2010)

zett78 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei!
> 
> Es sei denn, mein bike wird noch abgeholt, habe Lagerprobleme



Hallo Zett , 

würde mich freuen wenn es klappt bei dir . Hoffe natürlich das es nicht schlimmes ist mit dem Lager ? .


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Juni 2010)

War eine schöne Tour heute . Auch wenn ich fast immer der letzte war , habe die anderen brav gewartet . Tourbericht folgt .....


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Juni 2010)

Info für morgen :

>Falls einige mit dem Auto anreisen dann wird Lohmar wahrschein lich gesperrt sein . Auf grund des Stadtfestes könnte auch der P+R gesperrt sein, aber das weiss ich nicht 

http://www.lohmar.de/sportkulturtourismus/stadtfest-2010/

Alternativ kann man auch hier parken 

http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=50.85222047878455~7.221658629798895&lvl=18&sty=h&sp=Point.sg7tybhm1hnz_Alternativ%20Parkplatz____


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. Juni 2010)

War eine nette Tour mit vielen Leuten , alte Bekannte und auch viele Neue waren dabei . Ich hoffe es sind alle gut zu hause angekommen nur Franz nicht der fährt ja noch 

Tourbericht folgt ....


----------



## ChaosRaven (13. Juni 2010)

Die Gänseküken können übrigens bei Anwesenheit der Gänseeltern gestreichelt werden. Konnte ich bei der Rückfahrt beobachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yuma-F (13. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ..... Ich hoffe es sind alle gut zu hause angekommen nur Franz nicht der fährt ja noch


 
... Hä, hä... stimmt nicht, so weit war der Rückweg auch wieder nicht!!!


Schöne Tour heute, nette Leute, schöne Strecke, hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## zett78 (14. Juni 2010)

Fands auch prima!!

Danke


----------



## Kalinka (14. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> War eine nette Tour mit vielen Leuten , alte Bekannte und auch viele Neue waren dabei ...


Feine Tour mit stimmiger Gruppe. Danke Svenni.
Wurde am Abend noch zu  Essen ausgeführt mit folgender Sonnenuntergangshunderunde am Rhein...was will frau mehr?...
Mehr Sven-Touren will sie 
Gut, Freitag bin ich erst mal dran...16:00 Sieglinde!


----------



## soka70 (14. Juni 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Feine Tour mit stimmiger Gruppe. Danke Svenni.
> Wurde am Abend noch zu Essen ausgeführt mit folgender Sonnenuntergangshunderunde am Rhein...was will frau mehr?...
> Mehr Sven-Touren will sie
> Gut, Freitag bin ich erst mal dran...16:00 Sieglinde!


 

Hi, 
du weißt, dass Freitag um 13.30 Uhr ein Deutschlandspiel ist....

Mir persönlich wäre der Samstag viel lieber....


----------



## ultra2 (14. Juni 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Mir persönlich wäre der Samstag viel lieber....



Mir auch.


----------



## Kalinka (14. Juni 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hi,
> du weißt, dass Freitag um 13.30 Uhr ein Deutschlandspiel ist....
> 
> Mir persönlich wäre der Samstag viel lieber....


Äh, wo ist das Problem...das Ergebnis kann ich doch hinterher überall erfahren...
Samstag...da muss ich erstmal mit meinem Privatleben absprechen. Könnte aber gehen!


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Juni 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Äh, wo ist das Problem...das Ergebnis kann ich doch hinterher überall erfahren...
> *Samstag.*..da muss ich erstmal mit meinem Privatleben absprechen. Könnte aber gehen!



Hmmm war/bin auch schon am überlegen ob ich am Wochenende wieder eine Tour machen soll/will/muss 


oder mach Fr:  17:00 Uhr draus .....?????

P.S.


----------



## Kalinka (14. Juni 2010)

kettenfresser schrieb:


> hmmm war/bin auch schon am überlegen ob ich am wochenende wieder eine tour machen *soll/will/muss*


*darf!​*


kettenfresser schrieb:


> oder mach fr:  17:00 uhr draus .....?????





kalinka schrieb:


> ...das muss ich erstmal mit meinem privatleben absprechen. Könnte aber gehen!


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Juni 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *darf!​*



Stimmt habe ich vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (14. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


>




*Sehr Genial *


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Juni 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Sehr Genial *



Auch nicht schlecht  . 

Wie ist das


----------



## Tazz (14. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht  .
> 
> Wie ist das



Oder so ....

*4x*


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Juni 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Oder so ....
> 
> *4x*



OK *gewonnen*


----------



## Tazz (14. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> OK *gewonnen*



*Süß  *


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Juni 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Süß  *



Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (14. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Danke



Okey okey ....


----------



## ChaosRaven (14. Juni 2010)




----------



## Tazz (14. Juni 2010)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


>




 Oh mein Gott ........ Du auch ?


----------



## ChaosRaven (14. Juni 2010)




----------



## Tazz (14. Juni 2010)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


>





 Na ja Hamburg ist auch in Deutschland


----------



## ChaosRaven (14. Juni 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Na ja Hamburg ist auch in Deutschland



Munkelt man.. 
Ob der Svenni nochmal nen Tourbericht rausrückt?


----------



## Tazz (14. Juni 2010)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Munkelt man..
> Ob der Svenni nochmal nen Tourbericht rausrückt?



Nee, der sucht noch nach anderen Deutschland Motiven 

, allerdings nicht nach Hamburger....


----------



## ChaosRaven (14. Juni 2010)

Bitteschön!


----------



## Tazz (14. Juni 2010)

*oh weh ...  

*


----------



## ChaosRaven (14. Juni 2010)

Das fehlte ja noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (14. Juni 2010)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Das fehlte ja noch!



Ääääääh ............artikulieren Hamburger Jungs so 

 das ist zu grausames kauderwelsch


----------



## ChaosRaven (14. Juni 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ääääääh ............artikulieren Hamburger Jungs so
> 
> das ist zu grausames kauderwelsch



Das T-Shirt kam raus, als ihr so Richtung Oberliga beim Fußball gewandert seid.


----------



## Tazz (14. Juni 2010)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Das T-Shirt kam raus, als ihr so Richtung Oberliga beim Fußball gewandert seid.






 Jüngelchen


----------



## ChaosRaven (14. Juni 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Jüngelchen



Jahaa?


----------



## Tazz (14. Juni 2010)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Jahaa?




*Hil**fe *............. 

 ein Hamburger


----------



## ChaosRaven (14. Juni 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Hil**fe *.............
> 
> ein Hamburger



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6ppxmivHoM"]YouTube- Abschlach "kniet nieder" (Die Hamburger sind da) HSV[/nomedia]


----------



## Montana (14. Juni 2010)

Als Hamburg steht man doch auf  ...   ... da ist dann auch die Verbindung zu ...


----------



## ChaosRaven (14. Juni 2010)

Wenn schon von Pauli, dann [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hT7n-3SSH0"]YouTube- Jan Fedder An de Eck[/nomedia]!


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Juni 2010)

*Tourbericht zur Kalinka´s Frauen Ersatz runde:*

Nachdem Karin am Freitag nicht konnte habe ich den Termin übernommen und ausgeschrieben. 3 Personen wollten mit , aber alles Männer. Na ja egal , dabei waren 

Wolfgang  / Niklas / Thomas und der Guide Sven. 

Wir rollten uns ein und der erste Anstieg ließ nicht lange auf sich warten. Dort konnte man(n) schon mal beobachten das Carbon schneller den Berg hoch kommt als Alu. Lag wohl auch am Fahrer  . Kurz wieder runder ging es erneut bergauf. Der Guide hatte schon mühe mit dem Tempo der anderen mitzuhalten ( noch nicht Fit  ). Oben ging es über Feldwege und Waldwege und es wurde schon nach den Trails gefragt. Ohh noch ein bisschen Bergauf und runter , dann stand der Trail an . 2 von 3 Leuten kannten den schon , hatten aber trotzdem ihren Spass. Es wurde gesurft und gekurbelt. Hin und wieder konnte jedoch der Guide den richtigen Weg zeigen( der nicht so schlammig war ) . Weiter ging es auf den nächsten Trail , die Zufahrt war aber recht schlammig . Dafür war der Rest um so schöööner. Dann wurden Pferden den voran gelassen  und man(n) wollte hinterher  . Hier verließ ein Reifen die Luft und musste gewechselt werden.  Hier konnte der Guide mit seiner Pumpe glänzen. Kurze zeit später trennte sich die Gruppe , 2 Leute ( die sich hier auskennen ) machten sich auf den Weg nach Hause. Ich fuhr mit dem letzten Mann noch mal langsam ( schneller kann ich noch nicht )  hoch und über einen netten Trail wieder runter. Und ging es dann zum Ausgangspunkt zurück und es wurde noch im Biergarten  verweilt. 

*Fazit:*
-Danke an die Mitfahrer für das warten.
-Wetter war gut 
-Nur einen platten 
-Nette aber nasse Trails 

Wo waren aber die Mitfahrerinnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Juni 2010)

*Tourbericht zur Lohmar/WH Runde:*

Das Wetter war gut , der Parkplatz war frei und die Mitfahrer kamen.
Mir dabei waren :

Rolf / Stefan / Karin / Helmut / Felix / Marco / Niklas / Uwe / Gabriele / Franz / Ulf / Michael und ich Sven als Guide. 

Wir machten uns auf den Weg und durch die City ging es in den Wald . Wir rollten bergauf und oben wurde auf den Guide gewatet   und ich solle mich doch nicht so anstellen  . Na gut der Trail wurde befahren , jeder hatte dabei seine eigene Linie sowie Geschwindigkeit mit dem er unterwegs war. So mussten die ersten am Ende etwas warten so das schon Picknick Feeling aufkam. 
Weiter ging es die Abfahrt runter , hier wurden wir von zwei Wanderern freundlich vorbei gelassen  TOP  ! . Weiter ging es über Trails zur Strasse. Aber nur kurz und dann *links rechts links* hieß es dann . Manche hatte mit den schnellen wechseln hier Schwierigkeiten . Oben etwas über Waldwege ging es auch schon wieder runter. Hier versperrte ein Baum allerdings den Flow des Trails . Untern erstmal das Grinsen aus den Gesichtern wischen , ging es über Waldwege zur Strasse . ein kurzes Stück da rüber begrüßte uns die WH. Hier ging es erst auf FAB´s zum Trail weiter . An der ehemaligen Gaststätte ( danke Helmut für die Info ) 
Verabschiedete sich Michael von uns  . Über den Radweg ging es zum Weiher . Hier wurde kurz pausiert und der Tierwelt zugeschaut. Eine Runde rum inkl Brücke und Stufe schraube sich die Gruppe wieder hoch. Oben noch was Trailspass gehabt wurde die Stille durch ein Dröhnen gestört . Na Er hatte wohl Spass , Sie weniger . 
Weiter über die Waldwege verabschiedete sich Helmut . Weiter unter wurde der Uphill probiert und teilweise genossen. Weiter oben wurde dann die Gaststätte angefahren. 
Vorher verabschiedete sich noch Marco und Niklas von uns  . Die anderen genehmigten sich etwas Flüssigkeit und quatschten über dies und das ..
Danach machten dich Uwe und Gabriele auf den Heimweg . Mit den anderen ging es über einen Trail noch zur Abfahrt des Tages unten machten wir uns dann zur Startpunkt auf. Noch kurz gequasselt machte auch ich mich auf den Heimweg. 

*Fazit:*
-Angenehmes Wetter 
-Viele Mitfahrer + etliche neue Gesichter 
-Kein Defekt kein Sturz 
-Trails noch etwas feucht aber ok. 
-So kann es weiter gen


----------



## Kalinka (15. Juni 2010)

DANKE; Tswenn! Schön wars mit Dir...


----------



## oxmoneo (15. Juni 2010)

War echt schön hoffe bald wieder


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Juni 2010)

Bin am überlegen ob ich am Wochenende die "Drei Fluss/Bach Tour"  fahre ... 

Besteht interesse , und wenn ja wann ( Sa/So , Uhrzeit ) ???


----------



## Jerd (15. Juni 2010)

He! Da will ich doch mit! Habe aber Samstag schon eine eigene Tour, die wäre evntl auch was für dich: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6031

Und Sonntag ist ja X-Hardt, da muss ich die Forumsbiker/innen anfeuern


----------



## AnjaR (15. Juni 2010)

Sorry, falsches Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Juni 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> He! Da will ich doch mit! Habe aber Samstag schon eine eigene Tour, die wäre evntl auch was für dich: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6031
> 
> Und Sonntag ist ja X-Hardt, da muss ich die Forumsbiker/innen anfeuern



Ja die Tour habe ich schon gesehen  

Stimmt ja Sonntag ist ja X-Hardt da wollte ich endlich auch mal vorbei schauen...

Mal schauen ob überhaupt interesse besteht an meiner Tour .


----------



## Freckles (15. Juni 2010)

Hi Sven,
würde am Samstag schon gern was fahren wollen. Wo und was planst du denn? Habe kein Auto und komme aus Bonn, also mit den ÖPVN .
Cheers,
Angela


----------



## Kalinka (16. Juni 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Hi Sven,
> würde am Samstag schon gern was fahren wollen. Wo und was planst du denn? Habe kein Auto und komme aus Bonn, also mit den ÖPVN .
> Cheers,
> Angela



Kann Dich und Dein Rad auflesen. Wenn die geplante Uhrzeit passt.
Sven, fühl Dich ruhig unter Druck gesetzt...wir wollen nur Dein bestes!


----------



## MTB-Kao (16. Juni 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> Und Sonntag ist ja X-Hardt, da muss ich die Forumsbiker/innen anfeuern



Wie anfeuern? Ich dachte du fährst dieses Jahr mit


----------



## Jerd (16. Juni 2010)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Wie anfeuern? Ich dachte du fährst dieses Jahr mit



Och nö... bin nicht so der Schnelle


----------



## zett78 (16. Juni 2010)

Hm, Samstag ist an 13h Familiengrillen angesagt  

Was ist eigentlich mit den Terminen in der Woche?
Habe ja noch bis Mitte Juli trainingsfrei


----------



## Derix (16. Juni 2010)

zett78 schrieb:


> Hm, Samstag ist an 13h Familiengrillen angesagt
> 
> Was ist eigentlich mit den Terminen in der Woche?
> Habe ja noch bis Mitte Juli trainingsfrei


Wohl überlesen??





Derix schrieb:


> Den gibt es doch schon! Jeden Dienstag ab dem  Aggerstadion 18 Uhr.
> Coole Leute und tolle Strecken.


----------



## zett78 (16. Juni 2010)

Oh ja, das "Jeden" hatte ich überlesen!!!

Dank dir!!!


----------



## Freckles (16. Juni 2010)

Das ist aber nett, Karin! Vielen Dank für das Angebot, dann warte ich  mal der Dinge, die da kommen werden .

Ciao,
Angela



Kalinka schrieb:


> Kann Dich und Dein Rad auflesen. Wenn die geplante Uhrzeit passt.
> Sven, fühl Dich ruhig unter Druck gesetzt...wir wollen nur Dein bestes!


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juni 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Kann Dich und Dein Rad auflesen. Wenn die geplante Uhrzeit passt.
> Sven, fühl Dich ruhig unter Druck gesetzt...wir wollen nur Dein bestes!



??? Also zwie Stimmen für Samstag ??? Um wieviel Uhr wäre es denn recht ???

Oder wir fahren hier mit ? Ist sicherlich auch schön da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (16. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ??? Also zwie Stimmen für Samstag ??? Um wieviel Uhr wäre es denn recht ???





soka70 schrieb:


> Ich will Samstag!!!!
> Kann wer? Ab ca. 12 Uhr, 2-3 Stunden????


So schnell hat Mann *drei *Frauen am Start



Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Oder wir fahren hier mit ? Ist sicherlich auch schön da





Kalinka schrieb:


> Also hier ist mir mit Anreise zu früh.


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juni 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> So schnell hat Mann *drei *Frauen am Start



Ohh das ging ja dann schnell 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7268041&postcount=2254


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juni 2010)

So habe für Samstag eine Tour eingetragen  Wer lust hat kommt einfach mit. 
Termin 19.06.2010 / 12:00 Uhr


----------



## Montana (16. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So habe für Samstag eine Tour eingetragen  Wer lust hat kommt einfach mit.
> Termin 19.06.2010 / 12:00 Uhr



Ach, da ist sie ja .... *die* Tour 

Muss leider den halben Samstag gegen einen Ball treten ... Fussballturnier  ... werde danach zunächst mal 'ne Woche pausieren  

.... müssen


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juni 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Ach, da ist sie ja .... *die* Tour
> 
> Muss leider den halben Samstag gegen einen Ball treten ... Fussballturnier  ... werde danach zunächst mal 'ne Woche pausieren
> 
> .... müssen



Nix da *deine Tour* wird natürlich noch erweitert , mehr Trails für dich


----------



## Montana (16. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Nix da *deine Tour* wird natürlich noch erweitert , mehr Trails für dich



uphill  oder downhill


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juni 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> uphill  oder downhill



beides  aber man könnte vielleicht eine art Aufstiegshilfe organisieren


----------



## Montana (16. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> beides  aber man könnte vielleicht eine art Aufstiegshilfe organisieren


  


Thema Aufstiegshilfe: Mit dem Votec und der Rohloff in den Alpen  Plan waren 1000 hm am Stück, dann fährst diese mit im ersten Gang von den 14 (darunter gibt es nichts mehr) und hörst die Nabe mahlen, klingt leicht nach Motor aber genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall   ... da gerät man in die Nähe der Verzweiflung  

Runter fuhrs Rad aber gut


----------



## PoliceCar (16. Juni 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Thema Aufstiegshilfe: Mit dem Votec und der Rohloff in den Alpen  Plan waren 1000 hm am Stück, dann fährst diese mit im ersten Gang von den 14 (darunter gibt es nichts mehr) und hörst die Nabe mahlen, klingt leicht nach Motor aber genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall   ... da gerät man in die Nähe der Verzweiflung
> 
> Runter fuhrs Rad aber gut



... hmm, die endlosen Alpenhöhenmeter sehe ich eher meditativ. Einfach den Geist und den (Kurbel-)Rythmus in Einklang bringen ... 

Verschärft wird's natürlich, wenn die Sonne brennt und die Trinkflasche leer ist ... 

Ich weiß aber was Du meinst ... 

Viel Spaß am Samstag,

PC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (18. Juni 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... hmm, die endlosen Alpenhöhenmeter sehe ich eher meditativ. Einfach den Geist und den (Kurbel-)Rythmus in Einklang bringen ...
> 
> Verschärft wird's natürlich, wenn die Sonne brennt und die Trinkflasche leer ist ...
> 
> ...



das kenne ich aus jungen jahren, wo ich oft in den alpen unterwegs war.
da habe ich auch noch viel meditiert, und die flasse war meistens auch immer leer.


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. Juni 2010)

So ich hoffe das das Wetter trocken bleibt  

Aber es wird wohl kühl werden ( 14 ° C ) . 

Also drückt die Daumen das es trocken bleibt.


----------



## ChaosRaven (18. Juni 2010)

Ihr solltet eher Angst um Bodenfrost haben...


----------



## Tazz (19. Juni 2010)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Ihr solltet eher Angst um Bodenfrost haben...




.............


----------



## ChaosRaven (19. Juni 2010)

Und? Wie wars Wetter?
In Mazar e Sharif sind gerade knapp 30°C (00:15 Uhr).


----------



## ChaosRaven (19. Juni 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKvSaIU0uwU"]YouTube- Kaminfeuer[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Juni 2010)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Und? Wie wars Wetter?
> In Mazar e Sharif sind gerade knapp 30°C (00:15 Uhr).



Bist du z.Z unten  

Wetter war noch Ok ein Schauer während der Fahrt . Aber als ich nach Hause fuhr hätte der nächste Guss noch 5 min. warten können ...  und morgen soll es nicht besser werden .


----------



## PoliceCar (19. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...  und morgen soll es nicht besser werden .



... jajaja das Wetter ... 
Ein Grund mogen hierhin zu gehen ... 

Ich bin jedenfalls da.


----------



## Montana (19. Juni 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... jajaja das Wetter ...
> Ein Grund mogen hierhin zu gehen ...
> 
> Ich bin jedenfalls da.



Na, da wünsche ich Dir schon mal viel Spass und aufmerksames zu gucken  da kann man bestimmt 'ne Menge lernen.


----------



## ChaosRaven (19. Juni 2010)

Nee, aber hab meine Quellen da drüben! 
Aber viel Spaß morgen!


----------



## Freckles (20. Juni 2010)

Das mit dem Wetter hast du doch gut hinbekommen. Vielen Dank noch mal für die supernette Tour, hat echt Spaß gemacht! 

Bis demnächst mal,
Angela



Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So ich hoffe das das Wetter trocken bleibt
> 
> Aber es wird wohl kühl werden ( 14 ° C ) .
> 
> Also drückt die Daumen das es trocken bleibt.


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. Juni 2010)

So ich hoffe es sind alle trocken nach Hause gekommen , mit dem Wetter hatte wir ja echt Glück gehabt. ( Ich hoffe das jeder seinen Spass hatte, auf die ein oder andere weise  ) 
Tourbericht folgt......


----------



## -Ines- (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo Sven, natürlich war es schön, wie immer. 
Großer Unterhaltungswert, ganz großes Kino ...

Die Regenmenge war akzeptabel. 1 Schauer jeweils auf dem Hin- und Rückweg war auch noch erträglich. Dafür gabs dann doch kein Würstchen auf dem Schulfest, ich war zu spät ... oder zu langsam 

Heute radeln wir evtl. mal zur X-Hardt,den  Jungs und Mädels beim Rennen zuschauen.

Schönen Tag Euch 
(Andreas)


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. Juni 2010)

-Ines- schrieb:


> Hallo Sven, natürlich war es schön, wie immer.
> Großer Unterhaltungswert, ganz großes Kino ...
> 
> Die Regenmenge war akzeptabel. 1 Schauer jeweils auf dem Hin- und Rückweg war auch noch erträglich. Dafür gabs dann doch kein Würstchen auf dem Schulfest, ich war zu spät ... oder zu langsam
> ...



Danke für die Blumen . 
Wie keine Wurst , zeit genug war ja da . Entweder war
a) der Schauer länger als gedacht 
b) du warst du langsam ( kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen ) 
c) die hatten zu wenig Würsten 
....
ich glaube an "C" 

viel Spass beim X-Hardt . Wetter sieht ja doch ganz gut heute aus. Hätte ich das gewusst


----------



## ChaosRaven (20. Juni 2010)

Waren heut keine Touren oder sind alle erfroren?


----------



## ChaosRaven (20. Juni 2010)

Und mal zum Thema "Wie sieht man eine Woche nach einer Kettenfresser-Tour aus":


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (20. Juni 2010)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Und mal zum Thema "Wie sieht man eine Woche nach einer Kettenfresser-Tour aus":



Ich will gar nicht wissen, welches Körperteil dort abgebildet ist.


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Juni 2010)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Waren heut keine Touren oder sind alle erfroren?



Dachte das Wetter wäre schlecht ( Hunde&Katzen -Regen) aber da kann man nichts machen.



ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Und mal zum Thema "Wie sieht man eine Woche nach einer Kettenfresser-Tour aus":



Das soll bei meiner Tour passiert sein 
hmm könnte mir das bei dir nur durch den Rest--gehalt erklären. Oder bist du was gesprungen ???



ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich will gar nicht wissen, welches Körperteil dort abgebildet ist.


Tippe mal das Knie ?


----------



## ChaosRaven (21. Juni 2010)

Die Wade! 
Nee, war das eine Mal, wo ich wegen versiffter Cleats von den Schneebesen abgerutscht bin.


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Juni 2010)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Die Wade!
> Nee, war das eine Mal, wo ich wegen versiffter Cleats von den Schneebesen abgerutscht bin.



Aber die Gegend war schon mal nicht schlecht 

Aber diese Tour war schon war her .... damals waren wir alle noch jünger


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Juni 2010)

*Tourbericht zur Drei Fluss/Bach Tour ( Light) :*

Das Wetter war diesmal nicht so viel versprechend , aber dennoch konnte es die Mitfahren nicht abschrecken. Mit dabei waren 

Dieter / Karin / Sven / Angela / Andreas / Niklas / Wolfgang und der Guide Sven. 

Nach kurzer Begrüßung ging es los . Zuerst wurde sich über Straßenbelag und FAB eingerollt. Kurze Zeit Später fing es dann an zu regnen  . Na Toll gerade mal 15 min. gefahren  . Also kurz untergestellt und nach 5 min. war der Regen auch schon wieder weg  . Also ging es weiter auf den ersten Trail des Tages. Hier musste auch ein bisschen geschoben werden , wieder Straßenbelag unter den Reifen folgte auch der zweite Trail. Das ganze wechselte sich mehrmals ab . Dann musste gekurbelt werden, vorher wurde noch was geübt, dann ging es berg hoch und der Guide kam als letzter oben an . Nach kurzer Pause ging es weiter auch hier wurde wieder mir Straßenbelag und Trail gespielt, wobei der Trailanteil dann deutlich zunahm . Unterwegs verabschiedete sich Niklas und Wolfgang  die wollte noch was spielen gehen.
Der Rest fuhr Trailig weiter , bis es wieder hoch ging. Auch hier war der Guide wieder der letzte . Oben kriegte es sogar zu hören das einige auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt rauf gefahren sind. Das ließ sich der Guide natürlich nicht anmerken  , und fuhr den anschließenden Trail flowig Bergab . Untern machten wir uns dann wieder zum Ausgangspunkt zurück. 
*
Fazit:*
-Wetter war besser als gedacht 
-Es sind alle schneller als der Guide(noch) 
-Wieder neue Gesichter und alte Bekannte am Treffpunkt 
-So kann es weiter gehen


----------



## ChaosRaven (21. Juni 2010)

Is mir bei der vorvorletzten Tour schon aufgefallen; hat noch irgendwer meinen Namen oder schreibste mich immer so dazu?!


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Juni 2010)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Is mir bei der vorvorletzten Tour schon aufgefallen; hat noch *irgendwer meinen Namen *oder schreibste mich immer so dazu?!



Du bist halt immer mit von der Partie   ne es heißt noch einer Niklas  ( nw-biker )


----------



## Kalinka (22. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...Oben kriegte es sogar zu hören das einige auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt rauf gefahren sind. *
> Fazit:*


----------



## ultra2 (23. Juni 2010)

Tourt der Sven am kommenden Samstag eventuell durchs Naafbachtal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (23. Juni 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Tourt der Sven am kommenden Samstag eventuell durchs Naafbachtal?



Sorry , der Sven ist in Winnterberg in fährt nur runter 

Wie sieht es mit dem Wochenende danach aus ???


----------



## Pepin (25. Juni 2010)

da kann ich leider wieder nicht, würde gerne mal mitfahren


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Juni 2010)

Pepin schrieb:


> da kann ich leider wieder nicht, würde gerne mal mitfahren



Micha , dass kriegen wir bestimmt hin


----------



## ChaosRaven (26. Juni 2010)

Dann will ich aber, dass Micha vorher schon 5h den Petersberg rauf und runter gefahren ist! Der macht sonst immer auf Wiesel...


----------



## Montana (26. Juni 2010)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Dann will ich aber, dass Micha vorher schon 5h den Petersberg rauf und runter gefahren ist! Der macht sonst immer auf Wiesel...



Oder ... wir jagen ihn durch die Dünen der WH  .... aber da fühlt er sich ja wohl


----------



## Pepin (28. Juni 2010)

wo dünen WH da komme ich mir.

heute habt ihr chancen nach dem 20h rennen in fell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Juni 2010)

So mein erster Besuch in einem Bikepark ist zu vorbei. 
Meine Eindrücke folgen....


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Juni 2010)

Vorher ist aber noch Hier drauf hinzuweisen . Ist aber Mittwoch(Abend)


----------



## BulliOlli (29. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So mein erster Besuch in einem Bikepark ist zu vorbei.
> Meine Eindrücke folgen....



...aber immerhin lebst du noch


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Juni 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> ...aber immerhin lebst du noch



stimmt ... habe aber blaue Flecken mitgebracht


----------



## BulliOlli (29. Juni 2010)

so muss es sein


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Juni 2010)

*EindrÃ¼cke von Winterberg:*

Wo soll ich anfangen , es war ein Erlebnis zwei Tage dort zu verweilen.
Da dies mein erster Besuch Ã¼berhaupt in einen Bikepark war , waren meine Erwartungen nicht hoch ( ich wollte Spass haben). 

Wir ( Denis/Marco/Ronald/und ich ) sind am Samstag frÃ¼h morgen los. Das Wetter war Super (fast zu heiÃ) Es wurde alles in den HÃ¤nger gepackt ( danke Denis dafÃ¼r) und wir fuhren los. Im Bikepark angekommen hieÃ es erstmal auf den Campingplatz und das Zelt aufbauen. Vorher wurde noch die Verpflegung organisiert. 
Nachdem alles stand wurde sich entsprechend gekleidet( Fullface/Jacket/Protektoren ) standen auf den Programm



 , sicher ist sicher. 
Schnell noch eine Lifttageskarte gekauft ( kann man immer nur zur vollen Stunde )  und los ging es zum âContiâ Dieser Abschnitt war fÃ¼r mich zumindest genau das richtige . Hier konnte man sich perfekt einfahren. Aber hoch ging es per Schlepplift . Hoffentlich blamierte ich mich und falle um. Aber es ging alles gut und so konnte man den âContiâ genieÃen. Aber es gab noch mehr zu entdecken. Weiter zum âFree Crossâ . Hier konnte man Anlieger fahren was das Zeug hÃ¤lt. Da hatte ich auch meinen Spass. Den âDownhillâ wollte ich mir dann anschauen, langsam hÃ¤tte das bestimmt auch geklappt , aber die andern Benutzte kamen doch mit einem Tempo an entsprechende Stellen ran gerauscht so dass ich doch bedenken hatte das die mir hinten rein fahren wÃ¼rden. Also habe ich nur Teile des âDownhillâ gefahren.  Aber es gab ja noch mehr , da war ja noch der "North Shore". Nicht ohne die Anschnitte besonders Eindrucksvoll war die Wippe (ca. 2m hoch ) . Beim erstem Mal habe ich gekniffen , war mir doch etwas zu hoch. Also weiter dran vorbei gefahren auf den âChickenwayâ . Oh man dieser Chickenway brÃ¤uchte noch einen Chickenway teilweise nicht ohne das Ding. 
Unten ging es dann per Sessellift wieder nach oben, Vorher mussten noch die RÃ¤der eingehangen werden. Dies Geschied am Sattelrohr. Oben haben wir dann mal den âFour Crossâ unter die RÃ¤der genommen . Man war der Wellig. Der âFour Crossâ endete am âSlopestyleâ Hier waren die Jumper zu Hause. Da ich nicht der Springer bin , suchte ich mir einen Linie und rollte gemÃ¼tlich durch. Unten ging es dann Ã¼ber verschiedene Holzelemente und Trails zum âFun Rideâ Also auch hier lang war es nicht langweilig. North Shore Bauten , wechselten sich mit  SprÃ¼ngen ab , auch der âRoad Capâ 









war dort zu finden. Sehr beeindrucken das Ding. Noch beeindruckender war die Aussage von einem Jungen ( ca. 12 Jahre ) ââach der ist ganz einfach.ââ 

Unten angekommen ging es per Lift wieder hoch. 
Aber Bergab strengt auch ganz schÃ¶n an. Also erstmal was Trinken. 

Nach kurzer Rast ging es weiter , also wieder hoch und Spass haben. Verschiedene Varianten konnten ausprobiert bzw, mit einander kombiniert werden. 
Hier und da wurde auch angehalten und man konnte etwas Ã¼ben. 
Dann wurde uns eine neue Linie gezeigt. Leider hat es mich beim dranbleiben ( waren doch zu schnell fÃ¼r mich) zwei mal gelegt . Einmal auf der Wippe ( zu langsam ) und kurz danach ( zu schnell ) . Aber zum GlÃ¼ck hatte ich ha die SchutzausrÃ¼stung an (Blaue Flecke).
Unten wo man die Liftkarte kaufen konnte ist auch ein kleiner Ãbungsplatz wo man ohne Lift bequem schauen kann. Dort sind auch zwei kleine SprÃ¼nge drin . Leider war der Abstand ( HÃ¶he) von der ersten zur zweiten Ebene fÃ¼r mich zu hoch so dass ich nur den ersten mini gesprungen bin , aber besser als nichts oder? 

Dann zeigte die Uhr auch schon 17:00 Uhr an und die Lifte stellten Ihren Dienst ein. Viel zu frÃ¼h meiner Meinung nach. Aber ich war auch kaputt vom Fahren und wir machen Feierabend. 

Sonntag ging es dann weiter also noch eine Liftkarte gekauft ( Tageskarte) und los ging es um 9 Uhr. Der Schlepplift ging aber erst um 10 Uhr in Betrieb , also hoch kurbeln und erst mal das andere Fahren. Die Wippe wurde nochmals angefahren und diesmal klappte alles. Diese GefÃ¼hlt war echt gut. Weiter Ã¼ber diverse Wege und Streckenabschnitten leider waren die anderen immer schneller als ich , aber ich bin halt ein Vorsichtiger Typ. 
Aber so suchte ich dann Ã¶fters den âContiâ auf , wÃ¤hrend die anderen den âDownhillâ rockten. DafÃ¼r muss ich aber noch viel tun 
Wir machten uns dann um 14 Uhr auf den Heimweg , damit man noch FuÃball schauen konnten. 

*Fazit:*
-Also TrainingsgelÃ¤nde fÃ¼r Leute die schon was kÃ¶nnen ist das GelÃ¤nge gut geeignet.
-AnfÃ¤nger sollte sich auf den âContiâ konzentrieren , Da kann man sich langsam heran tasten , aber Vorsicht am Ausgang muss man stark abbremsen sonst hebt man ungewollt ab.
-Man sollte unter der Woche hinfahren , dann ist bestimmt auch weniger los. 
-Free Cross hat 30 Anlieger Kurven und man kann gut rollen lassen.
-Nehmt RÃ¼cksicht auf andere Mitfahren , diesen Eindruck hatte ich leider nicht immer. Aber zum groÃen Teil sind alle Nett da.
-Um SprÃ¼nge (als AnfÃ¤nger) zu Ã¼ben finde ich das GelÃ¤nge + Ãbungspark nicht so geeignet da der HÃ¶henunterschied meiner Meinung zu hoch gewÃ¤hlt worden ist. 
-Fahre mit einer Gruppe hin die alle relativ auf eine Niveau sind , so kann man sich gegenseitig helfen und feiert gemeinsame Erfolge. Wenn zu unterschiedlich NiveauÂ´s aufeinander treffen , kÃ¶nnte sich die Schwachen Ã¼berfordert fÃ¼hlen und die Starken kÃ¶nnten sich langeweilen. 
-Also fÃ¼r einen Tagesausflug ( unter der Woche) wÃ¼rde ich mich das nÃ¤chste mal entscheiden , falls ich mal wieder Lust habe. Aber man sollte sich langsam rantasten . Klar einige kapieren es schneller und riskieren auch mehr , andere brauchen halt was lÃ¤nger. Ich gehÃ¶re dann zu den letzteren.


----------



## Montana (29. Juni 2010)

Sehr sehr cooler Bericht, Sven 

Wenn mein_ Filius_ das liest, dann will er nächstes Wochenende dahin und ich nehme viel Wundpflaster mit 

Gibt es da eigentlich 'ne Altersgrenze nach unten?

... nach oben will ich gar nicht wissen


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Juni 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Sehr sehr cooler Bericht, Sven
> 
> Wenn mein_ Filius_ das liest, dann will er nächstes Wochenende dahin und ich nehme viel Wundpflaster mit
> 
> ...



Na ja er kann ja klein anfangen . Altersgrenze gibt es keine habe vom 6 jährigen bis zum 60 jährigen alles dort gesehen


----------



## Montana (29. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Na ja er kann ja klein anfangen . Altersgrenze gibt es keine habe vom 6 jährigen bis zum 60 jährigen alles dort gesehen



Ich will und muss mich nicht vor dem Jungen blamieren  ... das tue ich schon im hiesigen Gelände 

Wir sehen uns _die Tage_


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Juni 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich will und muss mich nicht vor dem Jungen blamieren  ... das tue ich schon im hiesigen Gelände
> 
> Wir sehen uns _die Tage_



Notfalls trinkt du halt was da und lässt Ihn machen 


Alles klar bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (30. Juni 2010)

@sven
vieleicht sehen wir uns heute komme mit rennrad über wahlscheid.
kehrt ihr irgendwo ein unterwegs?

habe mein handy dabei


----------



## Kettenfresser (30. Juni 2010)

Pepin schrieb:


> @sven
> vieleicht sehen wir uns heute komme mit rennrad über wahlscheid.
> kehrt ihr irgendwo ein unterwegs?
> 
> habe mein handy dabei



Hallo Micha , 
Könnte sein das wir in Marialinden einkehren , aber das wird spontan entschieden.


----------



## Pepin (1. Juli 2010)

gut bin in hoffnungstal bei radlerfründen eingekehrt

hoffe wir sehen uns bald mal wieder


----------



## MTB-Kao (2. Juli 2010)

Falls jemand am Sonntag Zeit & Lust hat:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10095


----------



## ChaosRaven (2. Juli 2010)

Am Sonntag den 04. Juli 2010 ist wieder (auto)freies Siegtal.
http://www.rhein-sieg-kreis.de/cms100/land/aktuelles/veranstaltungen/artikel/20530/


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. Juli 2010)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Am Sonntag den 04. Juli 2010 ist wieder (auto)freies Siegtal.
> http://www.rhein-sieg-kreis.de/cms100/land/aktuelles/veranstaltungen/artikel/20530/



Bin am überlegen .....


----------



## Pepin (2. Juli 2010)

bin sonntag aufm CSD
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=1441


----------



## Montana (3. Juli 2010)

Pepin schrieb:


> bin sonntag aufm CSD
> http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=1441



Ist das nun fest? Ein bisschen warm wird es bestimmt 

11:00 in Deutz .... ansonsten mobile


----------



## Fabian93 (3. Juli 2010)

> Am Sonntag den 04. Juli 2010 ist wieder (auto)freies Siegtal.
> http://www.rhein-sieg-kreis.de/cms10...artikel/20530/


Wer ist denn alles unterwegs,eventuell schwing ich mich ja doch aufs Cube anstatt aufs Bighit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (3. Juli 2010)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Wer ist denn alles unterwegs,eventuell schwing ich mich ja doch aufs Cube anstatt aufs Bighit...



Also ich wollt mir so n paar km da gönnen.


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. Juli 2010)

Werde wohl auch ein paar Grundlagenkilometer abkurben .


----------



## ChaosRaven (3. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Werde wohl auch ein paar Grundlagenkilometer abkurben .



Ich fahre ab Siegburg an der Sieg entlang nach Hennef und von da aus dann die Strecke entlang.
Fahren wa zusammen?
Fabian, was ist mit dir?


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. Juli 2010)

Einige ( Karin / Sonja / und co. ) teffen sich wohl in Hennef und fahre dann wohl mit der Bahn hoch und dann mit dem Rad zurück .


----------



## ChaosRaven (3. Juli 2010)

Die haben aber bestimmt ihre dünnen Reifen mit.. Und wie weit is hoch?
Das zwingt einen ja zum kompletten Zurückfahren..


----------



## ChaosRaven (3. Juli 2010)

Sven, wenn du weißt, wie du mitfahren willst, schick mir ma ne SMS, ich bin den Sieg feiern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (3. Juli 2010)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Sven, wenn du weißt, wie du mitfahren willst, schick mir ma ne SMS, ich bin den Sieg feiern!



Nummer(PN)???


----------



## Fabian93 (4. Juli 2010)

Dank Rheinkultur und Fußball ist es was später geworden heute mit dem fahren,werde mich wohl doch des Bighits bedienen


----------



## ChaosRaven (4. Juli 2010)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Dank Rheinkultur und Fußball ist es was später geworden heute mit dem fahren,werde mich wohl doch des Bighits bedienen



Ich war auch erst um 02:30h wieder Zuhause und dann ab 07:30h wieder wach!
Die Jugend von heute, nee nee nee!


----------



## Montana (4. Juli 2010)

Pepin schrieb:


> bin sonntag aufm CSD
> http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=1441



Warm war es schon ...



 . . . 

. . . 

. . . 

. . .  

. . . 



_Click führt zu größeren Bildern_ 

Es war aber auch sehr nett dort  danke an die coole Gruppe und den Orgapräsi (Pepin)​


----------



## Pepin (8. Juli 2010)

ja war ein schöner Tag in Köln


----------



## Fabian93 (14. Juli 2010)

Weiß jemand um wen es sich hier handelt?
Gestern hatte jemand im Steinbruch in Siegburg einen Unfall und wurde mit dem Rettunghubschrauber in die Klinik gebracht:

http://www.unserort.de/Siegburg/nachrichten/Hubschrauber+am+Steinbruch-4c3dac8f0f6bd067ae02.shtml


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Juli 2010)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand um wen es sich hier handelt?
> Gestern hatte jemand im Steinbruch in Siegburg einen Unfall und wurde mit dem Rettunghubschrauber in die Klinik gebracht:
> 
> http://www.unserort.de/Siegburg/nachrichten/Hubschrauber+am+Steinbruch-4c3dac8f0f6bd067ae02.shtml



Hört sich schon mal nicht gut an. 
Gute Besserung schon mal an den Unbekannten...


----------



## Fabian93 (18. Juli 2010)

Wenn jemand hier aus der Gegend noch ein Hardtail sucht,ich hab ein Cube von letztem Jahr abzugeben.Das Rad sollten einige kennen


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. Juli 2010)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand hier aus der Gegend noch ein Hardtail sucht,ich hab ein Cube von letztem Jahr abzugeben.Das Rad sollten einige kennen



Größe 16 Zoll ? (nicht für mich  )


----------



## Fabian93 (18. Juli 2010)

> Größe 16 Zoll ? (nicht für mich  )


Nein,sind 18".
Fällt allerdings relativ kompakt aus,am besten einmal probesitzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (18. Juli 2010)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Nein,sind 18".
> Fällt allerdings relativ kompakt aus,am besten einmal probesitzen



..und du möchtest haben


----------



## Fabian93 (18. Juli 2010)

Ich werd morgen ein aktuelles Foto machen.
Dann bekommst du eine Pn mit Bildern,genauen Komponenten und einem Preis.


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. Juli 2010)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Ich werd morgen ein aktuelles Foto machen.
> Dann bekommst du eine Pn mit Bildern,genauen Komponenten und einem Preis.



mach das , lass dir Zeit


----------



## bibi1952 (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
nachdem ich mich von den Strapazen der Freeride-Woche im Allgäu einigermaßen wieder erholt habe, steigt heute eine lockere Tour (nicht langsam) durch die Lohmarer Wälder.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10544​
VG Werner


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Juli 2010)

So  war eine schöne Tour heute . 

Bericht folgt . Fotos wie immer bei TEAM III zu bestaunen. 
Nur das Typische TEAM III Getränkt hatte nicht so richtig gepasst.


----------



## ultra2 (25. Juli 2010)

Danke Sven für die Tour.


----------



## Tazz (25. Juli 2010)

*Unser Tour und Technikguide** Kettenfresser*


an der unüberwindbaren Rampe  okey Bulliolli hats auch geschafft 




es war eine beste Wetter und guter Laune Tour  die viiiiiieeel Spaß und freude gemacht hat 



mit dabei 


und 


und 


und 


und 


und noch 



Vielen Dank Sven 
​


----------



## soka70 (25. Juli 2010)

Hey Sven, 
super Strecke mit viel Potential für mich....

Dankschön!!!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Juli 2010)

Tourbericht : Trailige Runde 25.07.2010

Nachdem im Vorfeld eine Trailige Runde erwÃ¼nscht wurde um seine Fahrtechnik zu verbessern , Ã¼ben und vorzufÃ¼hren, servierte heute er KÃ¼chenchef folgende Leckerbissen. 

Am Tisch fanden sich ein : Karin / Sonja / Renate / Wolfgang / JÃ¶rg / Jens / Olli und der Zubereiter des Mahles Sven .

Als Vorsuppe quasi wurde sich Ã¼ber Teer eingerollt . Wenig spÃ¤ter folgte der erste Gang und es musste das Werkzeug ( Schaltung ) genutzt werden.






 NatÃ¼rlich folgt nach dem schweren âGangâ ein leichter Salat an Hanglage. Dieses Angebot konnte sich keiner entgehen lassen.



 



Es folgte ein welliger Fisch an Bachlauf der sofort genossen wurde.





Nach diesem Gang ging es  wieder zum Hauptteil des MenÃ¼s Ã¼ber und der zweite Gang wurde angerichtet. Hier mussten einige doch schon ein GetrÃ¤nk nachbestellen weil es doch teilweise ziemlich trocken war. Aber im Anschluss folgte eine kleine zwischen Mahlzeit ( Trail an Hanglage ) der gerne angenommen wurde. 





Aber die nÃ¤chste Gang lieÃ nicht lange auf sich warten und wieder wurde alles aufgegessen . Oben wurde dann ein Absacker eingebaut was zu allgemeinem entspannten Geschichtsausdruck fÃ¼hrte.  Mit teilweise rasanter Geschwindigkeit wurde der âSenkenbratenâ verspeist. Dieser wurde mit Trail an/im GemÃ¼se hergerichtet. 
Weiter ging in dem GelÃ¤ngemenÃ¼ mit Trail an BergrÃ¼ckenlage













verfeinert mit einer kleinen zwischen hoch Einlage, was auch noch gerne geduldet wurde.
Jetzt wurde es SÃ¼Ã. Es stand der nÃ¤chste Gang an âFlowiger Weg serviert an Bachlauf mit Wiesegras beilageâ. 





Auch hier kamen nur blanke Teller in die KÃ¼che zurÃ¼ck. Jetzt noch ein kleiner Zwischengang ( Schmaler Trail am WurzelgemÃ¼se ) . 



 







Hier brauchten meine GÃ¤ste schon etwas lange um diesen Gang zu verdauen . 
Nach einem kleinen zwischenhoch wurde der Nachtisch angerichtet. Der Kuchen wurde mit Sahne restlos aufgegessen. Nachdem das MenÃ¼ dadurch abgerundet wurde , ging es nach drauÃen in den Biergarten um den schÃ¶nen tag ausklingen zu lassen. 

Der Chefkoch bekannt sich bei seinen GÃ¤sten und hofft auf baldiges wiederkommen . 
Empfehlen Sie mich weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (25. Juli 2010)

Gings da nun um Essen oder ums Biken?! 
Ich hab nun Hunger, Doofkopp...


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Juli 2010)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Gings da nun um Essen oder ums Biken?!
> Ich hab nun Hunger, Doofkopp...



War lecker  die Trail´s

Dann mach dir doch was zu essen


----------



## Kalinka (26. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Empfehlen Sie mich weiter


No, Gourmet-Geheimtips behält Frau besser für sich.
Lecker wars, Danke Stwenn!


----------



## Tazz (26. Juli 2010)

das sieht aus wie auf die Plätze fertig los 

Ich hab jedenfalls alles aufgegessen 



Danke für den netten Tourbericht ​


----------



## BulliOlli (26. Juli 2010)

Eeeeeecht lecker

...und damit meine ich nicht unbedingt den Käsekuchen im Aggerschlößchen


----------



## bibi1952 (26. Juli 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> das sieht aus wie auf die Plätze fertig los ​



Wenigerbachtal rechte Seite

Habe die Öffnung damals extra so eng geschnitten, aber Laufräder und ein Pedal passen durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BulliOlli (26. Juli 2010)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Wenigerbachtal rechte Seite
> 
> Habe die Öffnung damals extra so eng geschnitten, aber Laufräder und ein Pedal passen durch



ist immer wieder eine Herausforderung, da fahrend (nicht schiebend) durchzukommen


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. Juli 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> ist immer wieder eine Herausforderung, da fahrend (nicht schiebend) durchzukommen



stimmt


----------



## ChaosRaven (26. Juli 2010)

Was isn das?


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. Juli 2010)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Was isn das?



wat denn


----------



## BulliOlli (26. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> wat denn



berechtigte Frage


----------



## ChaosRaven (26. Juli 2010)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Wenigerbachtal rechte Seite
> 
> Habe die Öffnung damals extra so eng geschnitten, aber Laufräder und ein Pedal passen durch



Dat. (Foto hat der nicht mitzitiert, die Sau... Prft...)


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. Juli 2010)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Dat. (Foto hat der nicht mitzitiert, die Sau... Prft...)







Dat hier 
Biker an Baum serviert mit Blätterrauschen 

im Vordergrund auf der rechten seite ist ein Stück Wurzel


----------



## ChaosRaven (26. Juli 2010)

Für die Antwort zwinge ich dich irgend einen ätzenden Berg hoch, in meinem Tempo!


----------



## Tazz (26. Juli 2010)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Für die Antwort zwinge ich dich irgend einen ätzenden Berg hoch, in meinem Tempo!



wegen der Wurzel ??


----------



## ChaosRaven (26. Juli 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> wegen der Wurzel ??



Wenn er möchte auch deswegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Juli 2010)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Wenn er möchte auch deswegen...



Was möchtest du denn genug wissen


----------



## ChaosRaven (27. Juli 2010)

Wo das war und was das war.
Das sieht nämlich nach ner Planke über nem Bachlauf oder so aus..


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Juli 2010)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Wo das war und was das war.
> Das sieht nämlich nach ner Planke über nem Bachlauf oder so aus..



Ach soooo PN ist unterwegs


----------



## Fabian93 (29. August 2010)

Und hier ist tote Hose?


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. August 2010)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Und hier ist tote Hose?



nööö  habe nur viel um die Ohren und Termine(Veranstaltungen) mussen wahr genommen werden. Vielleicht was am nächsten Wochenende


----------



## Dede21 (22. September 2010)

Bin heute nochmal bei herrlichem Wetter den HCM gefahren und habe ein unschönes Schreiben entdeckt.

Der Waldbesitzer droht alle MTB´ler und Reiter anzuzeigen wenn sie "seinen" Wald betreten.

Das Schild hängt an einem Baum kurz nachdem man den Ortsrand von Heide verlassen hat.


Habt ihr den Besitzer schon einmal angetroffen


----------



## SFA (22. September 2010)

Gibt es einen Absender?
Bitte öffentlich machen!
Damit man sich mal mit diesem treffen kann.


----------



## Dede21 (22. September 2010)

Absender ist "der Waldbesitzer".
Vielleicht schaffe ich es morgen und mach ein Foto von der Stelle und dem Zettel.

Gruß


----------



## Gnikder (22. September 2010)

Soll er ruhig machen. Wenn du auf einem Weg bist hat er keine rechtliche Grundlage. Es gibt in NRW ein Betretungsrecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dede21 (26. September 2010)

hier das versprochene Bild


----------



## SFA (26. September 2010)

Das erinnert mich an ein Titelbild der TITANIC zu Helmut Kohls Zeiten. Da hatten sie ein Schild fotografiert, was an den Baum genagelt war: "WALDSTERBEN VERBOTEN" Der Bundeskanzler!
Schildbürger sind eben überall!


----------



## Schildbürger (26. September 2010)

SFA schrieb:


> Schildbürger sind eben überall!


Wie, sollte ich jetzt unerwünscht sein?  
Es gibt auch Schildbürger die MTB fahren, und sich von solchen Schildbürgerstreichen nicht abschrecken lassen.


----------



## oxmoneo (27. September 2010)

das Betretungsrecht kann er einschrenken lassen und reiter und bike 
aussperren wenn es dafür gründe gib.

müßte geprüft werden ob er sowas gemacht hat
sonst ist es nur blabla

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betretungsrecht_(Erholung,_Sport)


----------



## ChaosRaven (27. September 2010)

In Abstimmung mit der zuständigen Behörde. Und dann sind keine Zettel an Bäume zu kleben, sondern Schilder gem. StVO zu nutzen.
Also fürn Arsch..

Aber ärgert ihr euch mal mit den depperten Typen hier rum über Herbst und Winter, ich verzieh mich bis zum nächsten Jahr Richtung Osten.


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. September 2010)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> In Abstimmung mit der zuständigen Behörde. Und dann sind keine Zettel an Bäume zu kleben, sondern Schilder gem. StVO zu nutzen.
> Also fürn Arsch..
> 
> Aber ärgert ihr euch mal mit den depperten Typen hier rum über Herbst und Winter, ich verzieh mich bis zum nächsten Jahr Richtung Osten.




Niklas wann ist es soweit ?? Wünsche dir viel Spass und mache kein Blödsinnn da unten und lass dich nicht erschiessen !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (28. September 2010)

Knappe 15 Stunden noch Svenni!


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. September 2010)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Knappe 15 Stunden noch Svenni!



Dann mach es gut....


----------



## Fabian93 (30. September 2010)

Falls jemand in nächster Zeit drei neue und ungefahrene Kettenblätter braucht,bitte melden.

Stammen von einer Shimano SLX Kurbel und haben die Abstufung 44,32,22.
Habe keine Verwendung dafür weil ich nun auch auf dem Hardtail nur ein Kettenblatt fahre.


----------



## Udo1 (2. Oktober 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Niklas wann ist es soweit ?? Wünsche dir viel Spass und mache kein Blödsinnn da unten und lass dich nicht erschiessen !!!!!!!!!!


Hallo Sven,
im Osten wird nicht mehr geschossen, dafür kann man hier hervorragend biken, was man ja bei Euch seit dem ich fort bin, wie ich hier so lese, nicht mehr so richtig kann.


----------



## Pepin (2. November 2010)

so heute war mal wieder aktivität in der Wahnerheide

Heute machten sie 5 MTBler auf in die Wahnerheide: born 2bike wild, mfgporz, kollins, BikeMike78, Pepin. Naja ehrlichgesagt waren es nur 4 den letzten Mike haben wir unterwegs auf dem Trail an der Erimitage aufgegabelt denn er war wegen Stau zuspät am Treffpunkt. 

War aber kein Problem, ich finde jeden in der Wahnerheide. 
Es war wieder eine tolle Trailige Runde mit neuen Gesichtern. Ich freue mich immer wenn neue Leute dabei sind. 

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=1496

Jetzt in der Winterpokalzeit schreibe ich wieder einige Touren aus und freue mich wie heute über 2 neue Gesichter


----------



## Komodo3000 (2. November 2010)

Pepin, danke für die schöne nächtliche Runde durch die WH! Es war mein erster Besuch dort bei Dunkelheit und es sieht tatsächlich alles ganz anders aus. Nachdem ich zu spät am Treffpunkt war, fuhr ich mit dem Auto auf den Wanderparkplatz am Fuße des Telegrafenbergs. Zum warm werden ging es erst mal hoch zum Mast. Oben angekommen musste ich feststellen, dass ich meine Trinkflasche im Auto vergessen hatte, also noch mal zurück. Dann ging es wieder Richtung Berg, aber dann rechts ab Richtung Eremitage und nach einigen Metern kommen doch tatsächlich einige helle Lichter auf mich zugerauscht. Schön, dass wir uns doch noch getroffen haben! 
Einige neue Wege habe ich heute entdecken dürfen und es war eine echt nette kleine Truppe. Nächstes Mal bin ich gerne wieder dabei, wenn es der Terminplan zulässt!


----------



## Pepin (8. November 2010)

ja mike war eine schöne Tour daher gibt es morgen wieder eine:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11063


----------



## Komodo3000 (8. November 2010)

Super! Hab mich schon eingetragen.


----------



## Komodo3000 (9. November 2010)

Schön war's wieder heute! Danke für's Guiden, Pepin 
Hat Spaß gemacht sich mal wieder so richtig schön einzumatschen. 
Nachts, bei leichtem Nebel und Regengetröpfel haben die Trails eine ganz einzigartige Atmosphäre.


----------



## Pepin (10. November 2010)

ich fand es auch super schön das du mich begleitet hast duch den matsch

heute bleibe ich lieber mit meinem trekkingrad auf dem asphalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (11. November 2010)

so für Sonntag hab ich wieder ne Tour drin:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11074


----------



## zett78 (12. November 2010)

ich hoffe, dass es übernächsten Sonntag mal wieder ne Tour gibt, da habe ich seit Wochen endlich mal wieder spielfrei


----------



## Fabian93 (20. November 2010)

Wenn jemand noch einen treuen Begleiter sucht:
Probefahrt,anschauen erwünscht

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=325286


----------



## zett78 (20. November 2010)

zett78 schrieb:


> ich hoffe, dass es übernächsten Sonntag mal wieder ne Tour gibt, da habe ich seit Wochen endlich mal wieder spielfrei




geht morgen was???????


----------



## zett78 (3. Dezember 2010)

zett78 schrieb:


> geht morgen was???????



Sonntag wieder spielfrei!

Ist hier Winterschlaf???


----------



## Mc Wade (3. Dezember 2010)

Guck doch mal im Naafbachtal Threat - is quasi auch WH


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. Dezember 2010)

Mc Wade schrieb:


> Guck doch mal im Naafbachtal Threat - is quasi auch WH



neee mehr Berge und weniger Sand


----------



## Pepin (18. Dezember 2010)

heute morgen spontan Wahnerheide:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11173


----------



## -Ines- (18. Dezember 2010)

Wir werden gleich in die Heide auf ein Ründchen das "noch" schöne Wetter geniessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Kettenfresser (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich und das 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*

 CPT Team 

 *
wünschen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest 



 und besinnliche Festtage 

​


----------



## Pepin (25. Dezember 2010)

Wer morgen lust auf die heide hat kann mitkommen
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=1515


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Dezember 2010)

Pepin schrieb:


> Wer morgen lust auf die heide hat kann mitkommen
> http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=1515



da bin ich noch auf der Arbeit


----------



## zett78 (27. Dezember 2010)

Habe gestern eine Runde in der Heide mit dem Hund gedreht. 
Einge Strecken sind mit normaler Bereifung kaum zu fahren, hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht.
Es waren sogar zwei weitere Biker unterwegs, ansonsten nur Spaziergänger.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (10. Januar 2011)

*Der Sven-Motivations Beitrag *

Damit unser Sven mal wieder in die Gänge kommt, ... wir erinnern uns:


Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt leider
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... locken wir ihn als erstes in seinen Heimatfred!
Den Sven beeindruckt und motiviert man nicht mit Worten, sondern ... mit Bildern , 
wie schön es unterwegs sein kann, auch im Januar!

Bilder von 2 Touren am vergangenen Wochenende:

Auf dem Weg zu dem bekannten Gehügels im morgendlichen Licht




nette Trails im Ennert mit Sonne im Rücken _und Herzen_ 




sonnige Sitzgelegenheiten wie geschaffen  für den Januar-Chill-Out 




heimatliche Umgebung im warmen Sonnenlicht, zum späteren Nachmittag auf Heimatkurs








und einen krönenden Abschluss nach 2 klasse Tourentagen




So Svenson, das müßte Dir eigentlich auf die Sprünge helfen. Meld Dich, wir sind fast jedes Wochenende unterwegs - wie immer :* gemütlich*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Januar 2011)

Sehr nette Bilder  das hilf sicherlich wieder auf die Beine bzw. Räder zu helfen. 

Ich danke euch und sicherlich wird die ein oder andere Tour zusammen gefahren


----------



## Tazz (11. Januar 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Sehr nette Bilder  das hilf sicherlich wieder auf die Beine bzw. Räder zu helfen.
> 
> Ich danke euch und sicherlich wird die ein oder andere Tour zusammen gefahren




Ja wie, ich dachte Du bist schon los .........


----------



## Fabian93 (25. Januar 2011)

> Damit unser Sven mal wieder in die Gänge kommt,



Komm Sven,trag doch nochmal eine Tour ein,glaube da warten einige drauf


----------



## Kettenfresser (30. Januar 2011)

Mal schauen ....aber heute war ich zumindest auf dem Rad unterwegs.  Es war Schweißtreibend aber schön .


----------



## Fabian93 (30. Januar 2011)

Heute war aber echt schönes Wetter,kalt, trocken und blauer Himmel
Brauch so langsam mal nochmal etwas Abwechslung zum rumgehüpfe...


----------



## Komodo3000 (1. Februar 2011)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Komm Sven,trag doch nochmal eine Tour ein,glaube da warten einige drauf


 
Jepp! Hab mir fest vorgenommen, 2011 wieder öfter in WH, KF und rund um Lohmar/Siegburg unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Februar 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Jepp! Hab mir fest vorgenommen, 2011 wieder öfter in WH, KF und rund um Lohmar/Siegburg unterwegs zu sein.



Ja ich auch .. muss aber erstmal fitter werden damit ich wieder Touren ausschreiben kann . Möchte den andern ja nicht den Spass verderben.


----------



## kollins (1. Februar 2011)

Ach was, fit werden wir gemeinsam 
Man muss ja nicht immer zig stunden fahren 

Ala schöne Feierabendrunde 1 - 1,5 Stündchen, ein paar nette Trails - was will man mehr ?


----------



## Fabian93 (1. Februar 2011)

> Ja ich auch .. muss aber erstmal fitter werden damit ich wieder Touren  ausschreiben kann . Möchte den andern ja nicht den Spass verderben.


Sonst wurd doch auch eher gemütlich gefahren,hauptsache der Spaß steht im Vordergrund


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Februar 2011)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Sonst wurd doch auch eher gemütlich gefahren,hauptsache der Spaß steht im Vordergrund



Schön zu hören .... dann werde ich mal klein anfangen ...gemeinsam den Schweinehund bekämpfen geht dann auch leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (1. Februar 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ja ich auch .. muss aber erstmal fitter werden damit ich wieder Touren ausschreiben kann . Möchte den andern ja nicht den Spass verderben.



Ich war so faul die letzten Monate... mit meiner Kondition ist es wohl auch nicht mehr weit her. 
Man könnte ja auch was langsamer fahren. Hauptsache mal wieder rauf aufs Bike und gemeinsam quält es sich doch immer noch am besten.

A propos Quälen: Sonntag Abend hab ich noch ne kleine Asphalt-Rheinrunde gedreht und musste leider feststellen, dass bei diesen Temperaturen nach einer Stunde bei mir Schicht ist. Aua Finger und Zehen...
Aber wenn das Thermometer wieder über 0 zeigt gibt's keine Ausreden mehr.


----------



## Fabian93 (1. Februar 2011)

Also am Wochenende war doch klasse Wetter,saß Freitag,Samstag ,Sonntag und Montag aufm Bike


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. Februar 2011)

Dann will ich mal die Schneckentouren ins Leben rufen ....

Am Wochenende wir eine kleine/leichte Tour anbieten. Da das Wetter noch nicht weiß was es will wir es eine spontane Tour gegen. Uhrzeit so von 15-17 Uhr könnte ich mir vorstellen. 

Gemeinsam den Schweinehund besiegen.


----------



## AnjaR (3. Februar 2011)




----------



## Fabian93 (3. Februar 2011)

> Am Wochenende wir eine kleine/leichte Tour anbieten. Da das Wetter noch  nicht weiß was es will wir es eine spontane Tour gegen. Uhrzeit so von  15-17 Uhr könnte ich mir vorstellen



Trägst du die Tour noch ins LMB ein?


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. Februar 2011)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Trägst du die Tour noch ins LMB ein?



Ja werde die Touren dann ins LMB einschreiben .Wie gesagt wegen des unbeständigen Wetter´s kommt das dann sehr kurzfristig .

Rahmenbedingung Sa oder So um 15-17 Uhr ...


----------



## Fabian93 (3. Februar 2011)

Wenns Samstag ist werd ich leider nicht dabei sein,bin bis 15 Uhr arbeiten


----------



## kollins (5. Februar 2011)

Hey Sven,

heute kann ich auch nicht, habe Karten für Köln gegen Bayern.

Morgen würde deutlich besser passen 

Was hast du vor? Wenigerbachtal?

Beste Grüße,

Konstantin


----------



## Mc Wade (5. Februar 2011)

Ach du schei$$e, da kriegt die Gurkentruppe ja wieder die Bude voll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kollins (5. Februar 2011)

Wunder gibt es immer wieder heute oder morgen .... 

Ich hoffe das Schlachtfest bleibt aus 

Eigentlich ist es mir egal, hab mit Fuppes wenig am Hut, haben die Karten über die Arbeit von meiner Freundin bekommen. 

Aber wenn ich schon im Stadion bin, werde ich natürlich die Kölner anfeuern


----------



## Mc Wade (5. Februar 2011)

Anfeuern.......ja hab ich in den 80igern auch schon mal gesehen. wie die depperten Fans nach dem Spiel im Stadion ihre Fahnen verbrannt haben ( sollen sie wohl heute noch machen ) um sich fürs nächste Spiel wieder neue zu kaufen deppert eben !

Na dann feuer mal an ... viel Spaß trotzdem !
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## kollins (5. Februar 2011)

Ja danke, Spaß werd ich schon haben -  

Wenn die Fans wirklich so deppert sind, lohnt sich der Besuch ja doppelt 

Ganz großes Kino.

Ich bin raus Cheers, Kollins


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. Februar 2011)

Kollin wünsche dir viel Spass heute beim 




...also dieses Wochenende wird das nichts werden. Ich hoffe aus nächste Woche.


----------



## AnjaR (5. Februar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen, 
für morgen ist gutes Wetter angesagt. Daher werden wir eine Tour fahren. Wir wollen so gegen 11 Uhr in Franzhäuschen sein und dann schauen, was so geht. Tempo wird eher gemütlich sein. 
Wir freuen uns, wenn sich noch jemand anschließt. 

Gruß
Anja + Jörg


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. Februar 2011)

Leider kann ich da nicht ...komme im 7 Uhr von der Arbeit und bin zu der Zeit noch am 



wunsche euch aber viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (6. Februar 2011)

Falls jemand Interesse an sowas hat,hab ich aktuell in rot(Bild) und schwarz abzugeben,neu unverbaut und leicht


----------



## AnjaR (6. Februar 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> für morgen ist gutes Wetter angesagt. Daher werden wir eine Tour fahren. Wir wollen so gegen 11 Uhr in Franzhäuschen sein und dann schauen, was so geht. Tempo wird eher gemütlich sein.
> Wir freuen uns, wenn sich noch jemand anschließt.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, 11 Uhr klappt nicht, da uns privat was dazwischen gekommen ist.


----------



## Montana (6. Februar 2011)

Mc Wade schrieb:


> Ach du schei$$e, da kriegt die Gurkentruppe ja wieder die Bude voll



Nööö ... Willibald ... 

3 : 2 gewonnen (gegen Bayern) 

... und ich war dabei 

Grüße und bis bald in der Heide.


----------



## Mc Wade (7. Februar 2011)

Tja Guido.........mit "Gurkentruppe" scheinste aber einverstanden zu sein


----------



## Montana (7. Februar 2011)

Mc Wade schrieb:


> Tja Guido.........mit "Gurkentruppe" scheinste aber einverstanden zu sein



Nööö ... auch nicht ... die haben wirklich gut gespielt ... so langsam wird das was, da bin ich mir ganz sicher ... und nun zurück zum Radsport 

Bald geht es wieder donnerstags los ... heute ist ja schon mal ein "Vorgeschmack" aufs Frühjahr zu erahnen


----------



## ChaosRaven (10. Februar 2011)

Ich wäre dann übrigens auch wieder da!


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. Februar 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Ich wäre dann übrigens auch wieder da!



 und wie war es da ?????


----------



## ChaosRaven (10. Februar 2011)

Bei Einreise 38°C im Schatten und zur Zeit so wie hier, nur ohne Grün, dafür mehr sandfarbene Töne.
Und MTBs fahren da, im Camp, rum. Konnte leider keine Fotos machen.
Gepimpt bis zum geht-nicht-mehr. Aber was willste bei 20km/h im Lager auch machen..


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. März 2011)

So für das nächste Wochenende plane ich mal wieder eine easy Tour ..genaue Daten folgen. Wünsche werden aber entgegengenommen


----------



## ChaosRaven (5. März 2011)

Kein Ho Chi und Hardtail tauglich..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (5. März 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Kein Ho Chi und Hardtail tauglich..



Fahrtechnik macht es möglich


----------



## ChaosRaven (5. März 2011)

Nich bei dem Wetter.. Da is der doch die reinste Schlammpiste..


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. März 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Nich bei dem Wetter.. Da is der doch die reinste Schlammpiste..



Stimmt


----------



## ultra2 (5. März 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...Wünsche werden aber entgegengenommen



22° und Sonne.


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. März 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> 22° und Sonne.



Kein Problem 22 ° und Sonne  du fährst


----------



## ultra2 (5. März 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Kein Problem 22 ° und Sonne  du fährst



Sven, machen wir es uns nicht ein wenig zu einfach, hm?


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. März 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Sven, machen wir es uns nicht ein wenig zu einfach, hm?



Die einfachsten Lösungen sind immer noch die besten


----------



## Fabian93 (5. März 2011)

Also das Wetter ist doch momentan ziehmlich gut,hatte selbst mit den Trockenreifen kaum Probleme


----------



## Frankie Cologne (5. März 2011)

Tach zusammen. 

Hab mal ne Frage:

Habe heute gegen ca. 14.30 vom Rennweg zur Wahner Heide ne größere MTB Gruppe vor mir auf der Rösrather Str. gehabt 

War jemand von hier dabei ?

Hatte heute morgen im LMB geschaut aber keine angebotene Tour gefunden. Wollte heute auch gerne fahren hatte aber alleine dann doch keine Lust gehabt. 

Bitte um Info. Wohne jetzt an der Wahner Heide und Suche für Touren Gleichgesinnte.

Bin auch früher hin und wieder mit der Mittwochsgruppe ab Brück gefahren. Gibts die eigentlich noch?

Gruß Frankie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (6. März 2011)

Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> Tach zusammen.
> 
> Hab mal ne Frage:
> 
> ...



Also ich war im Naafbachtal ...
Gerne kannst du mitfahren und/oder selbst Touren ausschreiben. Die WH hat schon was zu bieten ...wenn man weiß wo.

Die Mittwochgruppe Brück ist noch aktiv , wenn auch nicht so gut besucht wie früher. Am bestem mal in den Thread schauen.


----------



## Frankie Cologne (6. März 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Also ich war im Naafbachtal ...
> Gerne kannst du mitfahren und/oder selbst Touren ausschreiben. Die WH hat schon was zu bieten ...wenn man weiß wo.
> 
> Die Mittwochgruppe Brück ist noch aktiv , wenn auch nicht so gut besucht wie früher. Am bestem mal in den Thread schauen.



Das ist ne gute Idee, lasse mir gerne zeigen was die WH mir als NeuLocal zu bieten hat ! 

Ja, hatte letztens mal reingesehen aber viele von früher sind jetzt wohl in Troisdorf aktiv...da ist mir mit dem Bike aber die Anfahrt zum Treffpunkt zu weit...


----------



## ~TOM~ (9. März 2011)

Sven, gibt es ne Tour dieses Wochenende???


----------



## Philippster (9. März 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin neu hier im Forum und komme aus Wahnheide.
Wollte auch mal fragen wo am Wochenende in der Umgebung gefahren wird?
Würde mich gerne einer Gruppe anschließen. Fahre seit diesem Jahr wieder MTB (Hardtail) und das bisher nur alleine =(. Wird mit der Zeit irgendwie etwas langweilig und vorallem kenne ich mich auch nicht sooo gut aus in der Wahner Heide.

Bin heute z.B. von mir aus los gefahren richtung Troisdorf dann einfach mal in den Wald rein immer an der Agger entlang und irgendwann war ich in Altenrath wo ich so garnicht hinn wollte

Naja war trotzdem ne schöne Tour (27km) nur immer allein ist auch Blöd

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Dickertrix (10. März 2011)

Tach zusammen, schaut doch mal in die Fahrgemeinschaften, Sonntags so um 10:00 schreibe ich schon mal was rein. Was wollt ihr den fahren, eher WH oder darf auch schon mal ein Berg mit drin sein ( Naafbachtal ) etc. ?

Gruss aus Rösrath nahe WH


----------



## Philippster (10. März 2011)

Ne ne Berge müssen schon sein^^
Ich kenne das Gebiet jetzt nicht so aber sollten schon ein paar Höhenmeter drin sein.
Wo kann ich diese Fahrgemeinschaft denn finden (z.B. Treffpunkt)?

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (10. März 2011)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Sven, gibt es ne Tour dieses Wochenende???



Hallo Tom , 
ja habe vor dieses Wochenende eine Tour zu fahren  

Samstag sieht zur Zeit besser aus ..als Sonntag aber bis dahin ist noch was Zeit. 
Tempo wird aber echt langsam werden


----------



## yogi71 (10. März 2011)

Hey Sven, wie sieht es bei Dir im mai aus? Dabei?

Sonntag ne Tour wäre fein


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. März 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hey Sven, wie sieht es bei Dir im mai aus? Dabei?
> 
> Sonntag ne Tour wäre fein




Hmmm Mai ...am 16 kann ich aber nicht ..Gib mal mehr Infos (PN ) 

Sonntag lässt sich einrichten . Hoffe mal das das Wetter trocken bleibt . Werde einen Termin ins LMB reinsetzten .. Uhrzeit 13 Uhr ?


----------



## yogi71 (10. März 2011)

Kriegst Post!

Sonntag etas früher möglich?


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. März 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Kriegst Post!
> 
> Sonntag etas früher möglich?



11 Uhr


----------



## yogi71 (10. März 2011)

Das wäre fein!


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. März 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Das wäre fein!



Gut dann werde ich einen LMB basteln.


----------



## yogi71 (10. März 2011)




----------



## Kettenfresser (10. März 2011)

So hier die Sonntagstour_11Uhr wie gewüscht . 

Hoffe auf gutes Wetter


----------



## Kalinka (10. März 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So hier die Sonntagstour_11Uhr wie gewüscht .
> 
> Hoffe auf gutes Wetter


Bin drin...hab aber Mann und Hund noch nicht befragt, ergo unter Vorbehalt.
Sonja?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (10. März 2011)

Bin auch drin...hab aber Frau und Hund und Katze1 und Katze2 und Chinchilla schon befragt!


----------



## Philippster (10. März 2011)

Ich werd mal gucken wie das Wetter so ist.

Bis zum Treffpuntk sidn es von mir gut 16km naja mal schaun.....

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Anfaenger64 (10. März 2011)

Philippster schrieb:


> Ich werd mal gucken wie das Wetter so ist.
> 
> Bis zum Treffpuntk sidn es von mir gut 16km naja mal schaun.....
> 
> ...



Wenn du willst, könnten wir zusammen "anreisen" ?

P.S. komme aus Porz-Zentrumm


----------



## Philippster (11. März 2011)

Nabend,

ja das höhrt sich gut an ich muss nur mal schauen wie es bei mir mit lernen ist am Montag schreiben ich einen Physik Prüfung aber denke sollten ein paar Stündchen für mtb über bleiben können ja nochmal per pn schreiben wenn wann und wo
War mir eben noch neue MTB Schuhe kaufen meine Aldi SPDs haben sich gestern verabschiedet^^

schönen Abend noch

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Anfaenger64 (11. März 2011)

Philippster schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> ja das höhrt sich gut an ich muss nur mal schauen wie es bei mir mit lernen ist am Montag schreiben ich einen Physik Prüfung aber denke sollten ein paar Stündchen für mtb über bleiben können ja nochmal per pn schreiben wenn wann und wo
> War mir eben noch neue MTB Schuhe kaufen meine Aldi SPDs haben sich gestern verabschiedet^^
> ...



Können ja unterwegs pauken, Physik LK hatte ich mal  

ja, schreib einfach eine PN


----------



## ~TOM~ (12. März 2011)

"Warm" und trocken soll es werden...der Regen kommt wohl erst am späten Nachmittag...wenn die Wetterfrösche recht behalten!


----------



## Philippster (12. März 2011)

Jo Klemmbrett aufn Lenker und los gehts

Ist heute nachmittags jemand unterwegs?

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. März 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So hier die Sonntagstour_11Uhr wie gewüscht .
> 
> Hoffe auf gutes Wetter



Ich muss die Tour leider absagen , liege mit einer dicken Erkältung im Bett


----------



## ~TOM~ (12. März 2011)

An allle die Morgen kommen wollten....
Sollen wir die Tour trotzdem fahren?
Müssten wir uns im guiden eben abwechseln oder fahren planlos 
Wer wäre dabei???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philippster (12. März 2011)

Oder wir verschieben es auf gleich^^

Bei dem Wetter


----------



## Philippster (12. März 2011)

Also ich werde so gegen 15 Uhr bei mir los fahren udn dann richtugn Troisdorf ein bisschen in die Wahnerheide Richtung Lohmar oder so mal gucken wo der Wind mich hinn treibt
Falls jemand noch lust hat mit zu fahren könnte man ja ein Treffpunkt aus machen

Ich denke ich wäre morgen dabei


----------



## Anfaenger64 (12. März 2011)

Heute ist mir zu knapp... schaffe ich nicht . Morgen werde ich dann ins Windecker Ländchen fahren, da ist es nicht so heiß


----------



## Philippster (12. März 2011)

Also ich habe gerade festgestellt das ich mich nicht so gut als guide mach^^

wollte ca. 25 km fahren wie schon beschrieben richtung troisdorf dort dann Wahnerheide wo der tiefe Sand ist ein bisschen an der Agger entlang und dann wieder Zurück (den gleichen weg).

Irgendwann dacht ich mri ohh da drüben sieht es aber auch schön aus über ne Brücke (über die Autobahn) dann da etwas gefahren irgendwie noch 2 mal über ne Brücke und irgendwann wusste ich garnich tmehr wo ich war bis ich ein Rollfeld neben mir sah^^
Also landete ich am Flughafen und es waren statt 25km 38km^^
Und vorallem viele viele Höhenmeter.....aber naja hab ich zumindestens mal ein paar Strecken gesehen.

Ich glaube ich werde morgen dann auch nicht dabei sein werde vllt. Nachmittags ein bisschen fahren gehen.

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Kalinka (12. März 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ich muss die Tour leider absagen , liege mit einer dicken Erkältung im Bett


Oh, besser Dich!
Bin froh drum...mich haben sie heute im 7Gebirge kaputt gemacht.
Frauenquote war 200%. 2 Frauen wollten fahren und 4 waren da....ach ja und auch ein paar wenige Männer...so 3-15


----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. März 2011)

Heute morgen ist in Porz mein Fahrrad gestohlen worden:





Statt der FOX Gabel ist eine weiße REBA drin. Wer das Rad sieht bitte sofort eine PN senden! Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kollins (13. März 2011)

Oh mann wie ätzend ist das denn!

Ich werde die Augen offen halten (komme aus Lohmar)...

Gibts irgend was markantes an dem Rad (z.B. weiter Änderungen zur Serienausstattung, markanter Lackkratzer etc)?

Wie konnte das passieren?

Meine Räder leben zZ im Wohnzimmer. 

Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. März 2011)

...


----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. März 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Oh mann wie ätzend ist das denn!
> 
> Ich werde die Augen offen halten (komme aus Lohmar)...
> 
> ...



Das markante ist, es handelt sich um kein Serienrad. Hier einmal die Ausstattungen:
Rockshox Reba weiss
Avid elixir 5 in weiss
vorne Laufrad Mavic Crossride
hinten eine schwarze Tune Felge mit Novatec Nabe (ohne Aufschrift)
*schwarze Tune-Hörnchen mit der Aufschrift "Tune-FRM-Cup 2007"*
SLX-Kurbel
etc.
Rahmen Cube Attention 20" weiss / anthrazit mit Farbfehlerchen im Aufdruck

Hab' den Blödmann noch gesehen wegfahren aus dem Fenster, aber habe zu spät realisiert, dass das nicht mein Sohn ist. Sah ihm aber von der Statur ähnlich, deswegen gehe ich von einem 16-19 Jährigen Täter aus.


----------



## Philippster (15. März 2011)

Das ist echt Kacke werde auch die Augen auf halten.

Hab gestern und heute en Ründchen gedreht und mir ist aufgefallen das überalle DIXIs stehen Für die Waldarbeiter


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. März 2011)

Werde ebenfalls die Augen offen halten ...das wird ja immer mehr 


-------------------------------------------------------------------
So war gestern ne kleine Runde durch die WH drehen...

Ufertrail 




Noch viel Wasser da 




Die sind auch wieder aktiv


----------



## Tazz (17. März 2011)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Heute morgen ist in Porz mein Fahrrad gestohlen worden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Riesen Mist  Manfred , hoffe Du hast schon ein paar Hinweise...


----------



## yogi71 (18. März 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Die sind auch wieder aktiv



Deswegen habe ich Dienstag meine Abendrunde abgebrochen! Das war nur noch eine einzige Slalomtour!


----------



## bibi1952 (18. März 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So war gestern ne kleine Runde durch die WH drehen...
> 
> Ufertrail



Hallo,
dieser Ufertrail gehört nicht zur Wahnerheide. Er führt auf der Lohmarer Seite an der Agger entlang von Donrather Kläranlage zur Lohmarer Burg.

Wollte nur richtig stellen, damit keiner in der Wahnerheide herum irrt und den Trail sucht.

VG 
Werner


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. März 2011)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> dieser Ufertrail gehört nicht zur Wahnerheide. Er führt auf der Lohmarer Seite an der Agger entlang von Donrather Kläranlage zur Lohmarer Burg.
> 
> Wollte nur richtig stellen, damit keiner in der Wahnerheide herum irrt und den Trail sucht.
> ...



Spass muss doch sein ...

P.S. Du kennst aber auch jeden Weg was


----------



## ultra2 (18. März 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...P.S. Du kennst aber auch jeden Weg was



Wenn du mal sooooooo alt bist, kennst du auch jeden Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (19. März 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wenn du mal sooooooo alt bist, kennst du auch jeden Weg.



Danke


----------



## ultra2 (19. März 2011)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Danke



Nicht dafür


----------



## Pepin (24. März 2011)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> dieser Ufertrail gehört nicht zur Wahnerheide. Er führt auf der Lohmarer Seite an der Agger entlang von Donrather Kläranlage zur Lohmarer Burg.
> 
> Wollte nur richtig stellen, damit keiner in der Wahnerheide herum irrt und den Trail sucht.
> ...



Danke ich hätte mich sonst doof gesucht 

*Werde heute mal wieder die heide rund um den Telegraphenberg unsicher machen.

Wer mit will kann sich ja noch melden bis 16 uhr melden; starte 17 Uhr von Spich.*


----------



## Kalinka (25. März 2011)

Sven,
wieder ganz gesund?
Wann gibt es eine Tour?


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. März 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sven,
> wieder ganz gesund?
> Wann gibt es eine Tour?



Na fast wieder auf dem Damm  . Zeitlich wäre da nur der Sonntag möglich


----------



## Pepin (26. März 2011)

Also wer heute noch spontan lust hat kann sich melden wollte so 11 Uhr ab in die heide
Muß mit dem MTB los am rennrad ist der schaltzug gestern gerissen.

schaue hier um 10:55 nochmal rein


----------



## Kalinka (26. März 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Na fast wieder auf dem Damm  . Zeitlich wäre da nur der Sonntag möglich


Da möchte ich nicht


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. März 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Da möchte ich nicht



das weiß ich doch


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. März 2011)

Pepin schrieb:


> Also wer heute noch spontan lust hat kann sich melden wollte so 11 Uhr ab in die heide
> Muß mit dem MTB los am rennrad ist der schaltzug gestern gerissen.
> 
> schaue hier um 10:55 nochmal rein



das werde ich nicht schaffe ...werde später da ne runde drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (26. März 2011)

schade naja vieleicht fährt man sich ja über den weg


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. April 2011)

Neulich in der WH


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. April 2011)

Etwas später im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. April 2011)

Leute wie sieht es denn Ostern bei euch aus . Bin am überlegen eine Tour am Sonntag auszuschreiben ( Classic , drei Fluss/Bach Tour ) besteht interesse ? Tempo natürlich EASY


----------



## Kalinka (20. April 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Leute wie sieht es denn Ostern bei euch aus . Bin am überlegen eine Tour am Sonntag auszuschreiben ( Classic , drei Fluss/Bach Tour ) besteht interesse ? Tempo natürlich EASY


Arbeite SO sicher bis 12:00. Möchte auch noch die Eltern Ostern besuchen. Hab irgendwie noch keinen Plan...
Mach einfach, wenns passt bin ich gerne dabei.


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. April 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Leute wie sieht es denn Ostern bei euch aus . Bin am überlegen eine Tour am Sonntag auszuschreiben ( Classic , drei Fluss/Bach Tour ) besteht interesse ? Tempo natürlich EASY



Hier der Termin ...So 13 Uhr 
Hier klicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (20. April 2011)

Wahlscheid is so am Arsch der Welt.. :/


----------



## FS190864 (20. April 2011)

....hey- wie wär's denn mit karfreitag... da ist familie noch nich' angesagt. würden ggf. zu dritt (drei "bergische" aus leichlingen) mit euch easy durch königsforst und wahnerheide schreddern....??


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. April 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Wahlscheid is so am Arsch der Welt.. :/



Kauf dir eine vernüftiges Auto 




FS190864 schrieb:


> ....hey- wie wär's denn mit karfreitag... da ist familie noch nich' angesagt. würden ggf. zu dritt (drei "bergische" aus leichlingen) mit euch easy durch königsforst und wahnerheide schreddern....??



ne da bin ich erst ab 15 Uhr verfügbar ( Arbeit )


----------



## Kalinka (21. April 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hier der Termin ...So 13 Uhr
> Hier klicken


Sehr gewässerüberwachungsfreundlicher Termin. Das kann ich schaffen! Und freu mich drauf!


----------



## ChaosRaven (21. April 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Kauf dir eine vernüftiges Auto



Hab mir grad erst n Fahrrad gekauft, dass zu teuer geraten ist..


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. April 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Hab mir grad erst n Fahrrad gekauft, dass zu teuer geraten ist..



Dann kannst du ja mit dem neuen Rad anreisen


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. April 2011)

So ich hoffe ich konnte euch etwas Grinsen ins Gesicht zaubern .
Tourbericht folgt ....


----------



## Andreas-MTB (24. April 2011)

Es war wie immer sehr unterhaltsam mit einer feinen Truppe . Stets gerne und wieder, wenn es sich einrichten läßt


----------



## Kalinka (25. April 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So ich hoffe ich konnte euch etwas Grinsen ins Gesicht zaubern .
> Tourbericht folgt ....


Hallo Sven, waren Sonntag morgen erst um 03:00 im Bett, dann früh arbeiten und dann noch nach Wahlscheid...das wollte ich mir nicht antun.


----------



## AnjaR (25. April 2011)

Hallo Sven,
war wie immer eine schöne Tour mit netten Leuten, schönen Wegen und super Wetter. Hat Spaß gemacht. Hab mich besonders gefreut alte Gesichter mal wieder zu sehen. Hoffe man sieht sich jetzt im Sommer öfter.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (25. April 2011)

*Tourbericht âDreiâ Fluss/Bach Tour Classic *​
Bei bestem Radwetter trafen sich am Forum Wahlscheid etliche Mitfahrer um die âClassicâLine zu fahren. Mit dabei waren 

Ines 
Andreas 
Anja
JÃ¶rg
Frank
Inge 
Kollins
Jens
Michael 

Der Vorfahrer war Ich 

Los ging es und wir rollten uns am Fluss etwas ein. Kurze Zeit spÃ¤ter wurde auf Trail gewechselt und hier und da konnte etwas Grinsen den Gesichtern entlockt werden. 
Aber auch Hm musste gemacht werden . Aber dies wurde fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chsten Trail gerne in Kauf genommen , also ab Ã¼ber den Berg ging es im nÃ¤chsten Tal auf Trail weiter.
Aber auch ich konnte noch dazu lernen als JÃ¶rg und Anja uns eine neue Auffahrt zeigte. 
Auch hier wurde die Abfahrt wieder mit einem Trail belohnt. 
Unten teile sich dann die Gruppe. Ein Teil fuhr noch nach Hause und der andere Teil fuhr zum Ausgangspunkt zurÃ¼ck. 
An der GaststÃ¤tte wurde dann noch etwas eingekehrt

Fazit :
-	Super Bike Wetter 
-	Nette Mitfahrer/in , auch neue und alt bekannte Gesichter gesehen 
-	Viel Staub auf den Wegen und in der Luft


!!! Bitte KEINE Tracks / Touren verÃ¶ffentlichen. Diese sind NUR fÃ¼r den privaten Gebrauch zu verwenden !!!!

Hier noch ein paar EindrÃ¼cke 

















Gerne wieder


----------



## miko2304 (26. April 2011)

Hallo Sven,
war ne super Tour, hat mir viel Spaß gemacht, das nächste mal gerne wieder.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. April 2011)

Heute auf dem Weg....




und in der WH


----------



## BulliOlli (27. April 2011)

hast du den Ständer retouchiert oder dein Rädchen einfach nur met Jeföööhl in den Sand gestellt


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. April 2011)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> hast du den Ständer retouchiert oder dein Rädchen einfach nur *met Jeföööhl *in den Sand gestellt



Mit sehr viel ....


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. Mai 2011)

Freitag ....an der WBTS 







mit Frank und Inge





schön wars


----------



## Sueßstoff (4. Mai 2011)

War eine schöne Tour, Wetter hat mitgespielt, tolle Aussicht, viel Spaß gehabt... Immer wieder gerne 




Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Freitag ....an der WBTS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dickertrix (9. Mai 2011)

Tach Leute, so nun ist es soweit, nach überstandener Krankheit back auf dem MTB. Für Sonntag habe ich mal ein kleines Tourchen eingetragen.
Bis Sonntag?


----------



## bibi1952 (9. Mai 2011)

Mittwochabend kannst du auch schon mit uns durch die Wahner Heide fahren.
VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dickertrix (9. Mai 2011)

wann und wo, ich habe keinen Eintrag gefunden?


----------



## bibi1952 (10. Mai 2011)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> wann und wo, ich habe keinen Eintrag gefunden?



Steht ist jetzt am Mittwochabend im LMB.

VG
Werner


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Mai 2011)

Heute mal hier .. es war Fröhlich und Später Feucht


----------



## Sueßstoff (23. Mai 2011)

Sven, am 29.05 gleicher Treffpunkt, gleiche Uhrzeit und dann noch etwas im Heck rumkurven ?! Hoffe nur das das Wetter mitspielt .. wo sind die Unwetterfoddos ?!


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Juni 2011)

Letztens in den Ausläufern der WH (nachtrag)


----------



## ultra2 (11. Juni 2011)

Zumindest vor Austrocknung ward ihr sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Juni 2011)

Gestern 



und Heute


----------



## ultra2 (13. Juni 2011)

Du kommst ja richtig auf Touren.


----------



## BulliOlli (13. Juni 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Du kommst ja richtig auf Touren.



Der P-Weg ist ja schon bedrohlich nahe....


----------



## ultra2 (13. Juni 2011)

​


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Juni 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Du kommst ja richtig auf Touren.





BulliOlli schrieb:


> Der P-Weg ist ja schon bedrohlich nahe....


Stimmt aber davor noch Urlaub und Team III Tour ( bitte ohne Regen )


----------



## BulliOlli (15. Juni 2011)

bei mir ist's umegekehrt: 

Erst Team III, dann Urlaub


----------



## BulliOlli (15. Juni 2011)

"umgekehrt" soll das komische Gebilde natürlich heißen


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juni 2011)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> bei mir ist's umegekehrt:
> 
> Erst Team III, dann Urlaub



bei mir natürlich auch ..man muss Priorität setzten .. TEAM III ist fast Pflicht


----------



## Razzor (16. Juni 2011)

und Heute 


Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Gestern



Hättest auch was sagen können das du bei mir am Haus vorbeifährst...  
Bei mir gibts Bier


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juni 2011)

Razzor schrieb:


> Hättest auch was sagen können das du bei mir am Haus vorbeifährst...
> Bei mir gibts Bier



Gut das nächste Mal klingel ich oder nimm dich mit ( Sonntag Zeit ? )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BulliOlli (19. Juni 2011)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> bei mir ist's umegekehrt:
> 
> Erst Team III, dann Urlaub



Oooooh ha, ich habe eben gesehen, das ich an dem 2. zu einer Geburtstagsfeier eingeladen bin - hoffentlich kriege ich das unter einen Hut - und Sonntag jeeht auch nich


----------



## ultra2 (20. Juni 2011)

pssst... hier

Der Rallef sagt wir sollen nicht überall so groß rumspammen


----------



## zett78 (5. Juli 2011)

Wann steigt mal wieder ne Tour????


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. Juli 2011)

zett78 schrieb:


> Wann steigt mal wieder ne Tour????



Zur Zeit wenig Zeit ( viel Arbeit ) vielleicht in nächstes Wochenende ( 16-17.7 )  mal schauen 

irgendwelche wünsche ???


----------



## zett78 (6. Juli 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Zur Zeit wenig Zeit ( viel Arbeit ) vielleicht in nächstes Wochenende ( 16-17.7 )  mal schauen
> 
> irgendwelche wünsche ???



Hm, 17. ist Hennef Triathlon, dass wird dann bei mir nichts


----------



## Kalinka (6. Juli 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Zur Zeit wenig Zeit ( viel Arbeit ) vielleicht in nächstes Wochenende ( 16-17.7 )  mal schauen
> 
> irgendwelche wünsche ???


Da arbeite ich...ginge später Start am Sonntag? 12:00?


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. Juli 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Da arbeite ich...ginge später Start am Sonntag? 12:00?



Ist theoretisch möglich ... 
Streckenwünsche ???


----------



## BulliOlli (6. Juli 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ist theoretisch möglich ...
> Streckenwünsche ???



Rolltreppe bis zur Eisdiele

Nein, im Ernst, wäre mal wieder Zeit für 'ne Tour Sonntag müsste bei mir(hoffentlich) auch klappen.


----------



## ChaosRaven (6. Juli 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ist theoretisch möglich ...
> Streckenwünsche ???



Ab Franzhäuschen, Stadion Troisdorf oder Sieglinde..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (6. Juli 2011)

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke aus der Umgebung..


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. Juli 2011)

Letztens mit Begleitung . 

A)Trailsucht 




B) GPS


----------



## Sueßstoff (6. Juli 2011)

Wie wäre es mit Agger/Heck(mit Höhenmetern)/Much/Naafbachtal-Runde ?




Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ist theoretisch möglich ...
> Streckenwünsche ???


----------



## BulliOlli (7. Juli 2011)

Nochmal zur Klärung:

Sprechen wir jetzt von Sonntag (10.07.) oder von nächstem Sonntag (17.07.)????????????????????


----------



## ultra2 (7. Juli 2011)

Der 17.07. könnte auch für mich interessant werden.


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. Juli 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Zur Zeit wenig Zeit ( viel Arbeit ) vielleicht in nächstes* Wochenende *( *16-17.7 *)







BulliOlli schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Klärung:
> 
> Sprechen wir jetzt von Sonntag (10.07.) oder von nächstem Sonntag (17.07.)????????????????????






ultra2 schrieb:


> Der 17.07. könnte auch für mich interessant werden.



dann muss ich mir ja was besonderes einfallen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BulliOlli (7. Juli 2011)

also der 17.

dann hast du ja Zeit für was Besonderes (wenn du dich schon selber so unter Druck setzt...)


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. Juli 2011)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> also der 17.
> 
> dann hast du ja Zeit für was Besonderes (wenn du dich schon selber so unter Druck setzt...)



Eine Hand wäscht die Andere .... ich mache hier was und der Ultra stellt die Team III Tour wieder rein


----------



## ultra2 (7. Juli 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Eine Hand wäscht die Andere .... ich mache hier was und der Ultra stellt die Team III Tour wieder rein



Bericht gibts doch schon. Brauchst gar nicht mehr zu fahren. Wir können dich auch in das ein oder andere Bild einkopieren.


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. Juli 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Bericht gibts doch schon. Brauchst gar nicht mehr zu fahren. Wir können dich auch in das ein oder andere Bild einkopieren.



nix da nur *LIVE *kann man das erleben !!!


----------



## Kalinka (8. Juli 2011)

Sueßstoff schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Agger/Heck(mit Höhenmetern)/Much/Naafbachtal-Runde ?


Höhenmeter sind prima und mittleres Kettenblatt!


----------



## soka70 (9. Juli 2011)

SVENNIIII... bin auch dabei!!!! 

Start ab Sieglinde wäre natürlich super....aber nicht zwingend!!!! Wichtig ist nur ein netter Absacker zum Schluß, aber das ist ja bei deinen Touren selbstverständlich, Jens könnte noch ein paar "Reserviert" Schilder organisieren...falls nötig!


----------



## sibby08 (9. Juli 2011)

Melde auch mal spontan mein Interesse. Genehmigung von der Chefin liegt auch schon (mündlich) vor. Ich hoffe es klappt, wird Zeit das die müden Knochen mal wieder bewegt werden .


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. Juli 2011)

Oh wei bei soviel VIP´s muss ich mir was besonders einfallen lassen...mal schauen


----------



## sibby08 (10. Juli 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Oh wei bei soviel VIP´s muss ich mir was besonders einfallen lassen...mal schauen


 
Mach mal was bei Dir in der Umgebung. Da war ich schon ewig nicht mehr bzw. kenne ich auch noch gar nicht.
Der Vorschlag von Sueßstoff klang schon gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## ChaosRaven (10. Juli 2011)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Mach mal was bei Dir in der Umgebung. Da war ich schon ewig nicht mehr bzw. kenne ich auch noch gar nicht.
> Der Vorschlag von Sueßstoff klang schon gar nicht schlecht.



Nee.. Da kommt man ja nicht hin... :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (10. Juli 2011)

Nächster Sonntag... sieht gut aus! 
Wäre dabei!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (10. Juli 2011)

Was - Sven schreibt eine Tour aus?? Na dann versuchen wir natürlich auch mit dabei zu sein!


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. Juli 2011)

Oh weih da muss ich mir was "ganz" besonderes einfallen lassen


----------



## hama687 (11. Juli 2011)

Es wäre ja mal ne Überlegung doch nochmal ein bischen Zeit auf den dicken Reifen zu verbringen, mal schauen ob ich auch komme


----------



## Montana (11. Juli 2011)

hama687 schrieb:


> Es wäre ja mal ne Überlegung doch nochmal ein bischen Zeit auf den dicken Reifen zu verbringen, mal schauen ob ich auch komme



Cool .... der Alex  

Wenn es durch die Heide+ gehen sollte bin ich mit am Start  Donrather Berge  eher nicht 

Begründung: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6247816&postcount=2789


----------



## Andreas-MTB (11. Juli 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Oh weih da muss ich mir was "ganz" besonderes einfallen lassen



Blödsinn! Es reicht, wenn Dein persönlicher Unterhaltungswert dem der vergangenen Touren in nichts nachsteht .


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Juli 2011)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Blödsinn! Es reicht, wenn Dein *persönlicher Unterhaltungswert* dem der vergangenen Touren in nichts nachsteht .



Das werde ich hinkriegen


----------



## Dede21 (11. Juli 2011)

Da simmer dabei, dat is prima 
Gerne auch viele Meter berghoch


----------



## BulliOlli (11. Juli 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Oh weih da muss ich mir was "ganz" besonderes einfallen lassen



Vorschlag A) Sven fährt Wheelie 
Vorschlag B) nur und ausschließlich bergrunter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Juli 2011)

Aha jetzt machen wir schon Vorschläge  
Na dann bin ich mal gespannt was dabei raus kommt .. 

Hier schon mal der Termin 

SONNTAG 17.07.2011 Startzeit : 12 Uhr !!! 

Geht das für alle klar .. 


oh man da muss ich noch viel tun


----------



## BulliOlli (11. Juli 2011)

Jau, geht klar

und wo? (oder habe ich was überlesen)


----------



## soka70 (11. Juli 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hier schon mal der Termin
> 
> SONNTAG 17.07.2011 Startzeit : 12 Uhr !!!
> 
> Geht das für alle klar ..



geht klar!!! Nun musst du uns nur noch verraten, wo wir dich antreffen.
Freue mich...


----------



## sibby08 (11. Juli 2011)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Vorschlag A) Sven fährt Wheelie
> Vorschlag B) nur und ausschließlich bergrunter


 
Bin für eine Kombination aus A mit B.
Bringe dann auch die gute Cam mit, schließlich braucht Uwe Futter für den Kalender .

12:00 Uhr liest sich gut


----------



## Sueßstoff (11. Juli 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Aha jetzt machen wir schon Vorschläge
> Na dann bin ich mal gespannt was dabei raus kommt ..
> 
> Hier schon mal der Termin
> ...





Da sind wir dabei! Das ist prima!  

Gruss Frank + Inge


----------



## Kalinka (12. Juli 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Aha jetzt machen wir schon Vorschläge
> Na dann bin ich mal gespannt was dabei raus kommt ..
> 
> Hier schon mal der Termin
> ...



Wenn ich früh aufstehe und der Rhein sauber bleibt, werde ich das schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (12. Juli 2011)

Montana schrieb:


> Cool .... der Alex
> 
> Wenn es durch die Heide+ gehen sollte bin ich mit am Start  Donrather Berge  eher nicht
> 
> Begründung: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6247816&postcount=2789



Über den Alex würde ich mich auch freuen.

Ansonsten bin ich gegen Wahnerheide. Nicht nur des Sandes wegen.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (12. Juli 2011)

Wäre doch klasse wenn der Guido mal wieder mit dabei wäre!! Mensch ist das lang her, daß wir die letzte gemeinsame Tour hatten. Nicht zuletzt auch wegen der örtlichen Nähe fänd ich ein Start nah an der Heide gut.


----------



## ultra2 (12. Juli 2011)

So unterschiedlich können die Geschmäcker sein.


----------



## BulliOlli (12. Juli 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich können die Geschmäcker sein.



Wie, gibt's bei der Tour auch was zu futtern - das wird ja immer besser


----------



## ultra2 (12. Juli 2011)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Wie, gibt's bei der Tour auch was zu futtern - das wird ja immer besser



Je nachdem wo die Tour stattfindet hast du die Wahl zwischen Bauchspeck und Rippchen.


----------



## BulliOlli (12. Juli 2011)

Bauchspeck und Rippchen habe ich mehr oder weniger auch selber


----------



## Montana (12. Juli 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Über den Alex würde ich mich auch freuen.
> 
> Ansonsten bin ich gegen Wahnerheide. Nicht nur des Sandes wegen.



Dann würde ich mal sagen, bleib doch besser zu Hause 

... der Sand hat schon manchen verschluckt ... 

Liebe Grüße Guido


----------



## Gnikder (12. Juli 2011)

Sven mach mal, wir zählen auf dich!


----------



## bibbi1609 (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo Sven, 

mein Mann und ich sind auch am Start 
Das wird ein SambaZug durch die Wahner Heide 

Bis Sonntag,  Liebe Grüße
Bianca und Reiner


----------



## ultra2 (13. Juli 2011)

Montana schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mal sagen, bleib doch besser zu Hause
> 
> ... der Sand hat schon manchen verschluckt ...
> 
> Liebe Grüße Guido



Lieber Guido

nett das du dich um sich sorgst. Ein bisschen tue ich dies auch um dich.
Aber Respekt, das du trotz deines Alters und deiner Fitness überhaupt noch solche Projekte (Wahnerheide) angehst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (13. Juli 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Lieber Guido
> 
> nett das du dich um sich sorgst. Ein bisschen tue ich dies auch um dich.
> Aber Respekt, das du trotz deines Alters und deiner Fitness überhaupt noch solche Projekte (Wahnerheide) angehst.


 
Jetzt ist aber wohl langsam Schluß mit dem Dissen der älteren Fahrradfahrer. Ich lernte noch dem Alter mit Respekt zu begegnen. 
Wobei im aktuellen Fall bei den Attributen "Alter und Fitness" wohl noch des Ein oder Andere fehlt ... ^^


----------



## ultra2 (13. Juli 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Jetzt ist aber wohl langsam Schluß mit dem Dissen der älteren Fahrradfahrer...



Ralf, die willst dich doch nicht wirklich mit dem Guido in einen Topf werfen? Du fährst Mountainbike.


----------



## Frankie Cologne (13. Juli 2011)

Tach zusammen. Ist diese hier angesprochene Tour bald im LMB zu sehen ? Oder ist das eine interne bzw. nicht öffentliche Tour?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. Juli 2011)

immer schön lieb zu einandern sein .. wir wollen doch alle nur Rad fahren 


Tour wird ausgeschrieben , keine Angst Frankie .. 

Leider macht mir das Wetter und meine Kondition zu Zeit was sorgen .. gegen die Kondi kann ich noch was tun bzw. das Tempo anpassen. Aber bei dem Wetter habe ich keinen Einfluss. Da müsste eigentlich Heiner was machen können  ( 50+ Wetterfrosch ) 

Grober Tourverlauf ist zwar im Kopf aber an den Feinheiten muss noch gearbeitet werden.


----------



## Montana (14. Juli 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Lieber Guido
> 
> nett das du dich um sich sorgst. Ein bisschen tue ich dies auch um dich.
> Aber Respekt, das du trotz deines Alters und deiner Fitness überhaupt noch solche Projekte (Wahnerheide) angehst.



Das ist echt nett zu lesen, Jens .... bist ein guter Kerl 

Vielleicht sollten wir mal gemeinsam eine Tour fahren ... nur wir Beide.

Würde mich echt freuen. Ich glaub ich bin schon wieder verliebt 

Wir sind doch beide aus Köln  und auf Frauen stehts Du ja auch nicht so, wie ich mitbekommen habe.

Wird 'ne schöne Tour am Sonntag, ich freue mich


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Juli 2011)

So ein LMB Termin ist vorhanen ..

>>>>HIER<<<<
geht es zur Anmeldung. 

Bei NASS von oben fällt die Tour aus . Also alle den Wettergott anbeten


----------



## BulliOlli (14. Juli 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So ein LMB Termin ist vorhanen ..
> 
> >>>>HIER<<<<
> geht es zur Anmeldung.
> ...



ERSTER 

Bei Dauerregen bin ich auch der Erste, der absagt 
(bin die letzte Zeit auf meinem Weg zur Arbeit oft genug gewässert worden)


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Juli 2011)

genau wie bei der Team III Tour gibt es auch hier eine schön Wetter Garantie. d.h. falls es auch nur nach regen aussieht weder ich die Tour verschieben !!


----------



## sibby08 (14. Juli 2011)

Für das große Interesse im Vorfeld sind es bis jetzt aber wenig Anmeldungen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (14. Juli 2011)

Wünsche euch schönes Wetter!!
In und um Hennef hoffentlich auch


----------



## ultra2 (14. Juli 2011)

Montana schrieb:


> Das ist echt nett zu blubber, blubber, blubber...



Sorry Guido, weder kann ich deine Gefühle erwiedern, noch dir die professionelle Hilfe angedeihen lassen die du so dringend benötigst.
Von daher möchte ich dich bitten, einschlägige Institutionen zu kontaktieren und deine Hoffnungen nicht an meine Person zu klammern. 

Danke!


----------



## Kalinka (15. Juli 2011)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Für das große Interesse im Vorfeld sind es bis jetzt aber wenig Anmeldungen .


Ja, ja schon gut!


----------



## olli783 (15. Juli 2011)

Nur so zur Info Sven: An dem Tag ist gegenüber ab 11h das große Kindersport und Spielfest der Stadt Lohmar. Da könnte der Parkplatz etwas voll werden!


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Juli 2011)

olli783 schrieb:


> Nur so zur Info Sven: An dem Tag ist gegenüber ab 11h das große Kindersport und Spielfest der Stadt Lohmar. Da könnte der Parkplatz etwas voll werden!



Hallo Olli , 
danke für den Hinweis  Ich habe mal eine Alternative Parkmöglichkein ausgesucht , falls es da doch zu voll werden sollte.


----------



## ChaosRaven (15. Juli 2011)

Wo isn das Donrather Dreieck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Juli 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Wo isn das Donrather Dreieck?



Wo isn das Donrather Dreieck?


----------



## Montana (16. Juli 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Sorry Guido, weder kann ich deine Gefühle erwiedern, noch dir die professionelle Hilfe angedeihen lassen die du so dringend benötigst.
> Von daher möchte ich dich bitten, einschlägige Institutionen zu kontaktieren und deine Hoffnungen nicht an meine Person zu klammern.
> 
> Danke!



Schade .... wirklich schade ... ich freue mich trotzdem auf Sonntag.

Bis bald lieber Jens


----------



## Deleted 57408 (16. Juli 2011)

@Montana und ultra2: wie wäre es denn, wir ihr beide aus eurer Deckung hinter euren Rechnern hervorkommen und euer verbales Scharmützelchen wie zwei echte Kerle auf der Strecke austragen würdet. Wir suchen auch extra einen extrem steilen Berg für euch aus und wer zuerst oben ist, der hat gewonnen. Und wir kommen auch alle um uns das Spektakel anzuschauen.


----------



## PoliceCar (16. Juli 2011)

petejupp schrieb:


> Wir suchen auch extra einen extrem steilen Berg für euch aus und *wer zuerst oben ist, der hat gewonnen*. Und wir kommen auch alle um uns das Spektakel anzuschauen.


 
Das Spektakel wird wohl dann so ausgehen wie viele Boxkämpfe der letzten Zeit: Der Eine wird verwundert oben stehen, während der Andere bereits am Start vom Fahrrad kippt. 
So will man doch gar nicht gewinnen ...
Da spare ich mir die Anreise zum "Spektakel" doch ...


----------



## Schildbürger (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo Sven,
muss die Tour für morgen leider absagen.
Ich wollte heute eine kleine Runde drehen, da machte sich meine Erkältung von letzter Woche noch bemerkbar, die habe ich dann abgebrochen.

Sonst gib mir Bescheid wenn du wieder eine Runde fährst.

Wünsche allen viel Spaß beim fahren.


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juli 2011)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,
> muss die Tour für morgen leider absagen.
> Ich wollte heute eine kleine Runde drehen, da machte sich meine Erkältung von letzter Woche noch bemerkbar, die habe ich dann abgebrochen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Helmut , kein Problem es gibt noch viele Touren. 

So jetzt zu mir....

Leider muss ich die Tour für morgen absagen. Wichtige Private Sachen . 
ABER
die Tour wird wiederholt versprochen !!!


----------



## Montana (16. Juli 2011)

petejupp schrieb:


> @Montana und ultra2: wie wäre es denn, wir ihr beide aus eurer Deckung hinter euren Rechnern hervorkommen und euer verbales Scharmützelchen wie zwei echte Kerle auf der Strecke austragen würdet. Wir suchen auch extra einen extrem steilen Berg für euch aus und wer zuerst oben ist, der hat gewonnen. Und wir kommen auch alle um uns das Spektakel anzuschauen.



Bist Du verrückt  ? Ich hetze doch nicht irgendeinen verfluchten Berg hoch ... Puls 180+ und trotzdem würde ich 100%ig verlieren ... nee, nicht mit mir.  

Es ist mir aber egal, dass ich verlieren würde  Es gibt so viele Dinge die einfach nicht konditionsfördernd sind, aber sehr viel Spass machen, da will ich nicht drauf verzichten. 

Das Polizeiauto hat das schon ganz  richtig verstanden 

Schade, Sven, aber bei dem Wetter ist das auch besser so.


----------



## Kalinka (17. Juli 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut , kein Problem es gibt noch viele Touren.
> 
> So jetzt zu mir....
> 
> ...


Schade, aber stressfreier für mich.
Hatte schon Verstärkung besorgt...
Freu mich auf ein andermal!


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Juli 2011)

Heute mal wieder im Bergischen Land .. mit Inge&Frank

Es war nicht ohne ..bzw. ich merke ich muss viiiieellll mehr tun ..


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. Juli 2011)

Grüsse auf Österreich  ,
leider ein vernieselter Sonntag hier in Hinterglemm. 

Ich hatte die glorreiche Idee die erste Tour in kurzen Hosen zu fahren ( aber auch wenn Sommer ist , ist hier keiner 8 °C  auf 1068 m . 

Zu Anfang nach der langen Autofahrt eine kleine Tour .. und untem im Tal konnte man es mit der Kleidung aushalten .. aber die hm ließen nicht lange auf sich warten. Also Kurbeln ..hoch..hoch ..hoch . 

Und je höher man kam um so kälter wurde es ( brrrr ) auf 1700 m  hier war es dann nur noch + 1°C . Boah kalt und das ende Juli !!! 

Die kurzen Hosen und die kurzen Handschuhe merkte man dann auf der Abfahrt .. Man so kalte Finger hatte ich selten. Aber Not macht einfallsreich .. da wird Papiertaschentücher gegen den Fahrwind sowie die leere Verpackung umfunktionier um etwas Schutz vor dem Fahrtwind/Nieselregen zu erhalten. 

Hier ein paar Eindrücke .

Morgen wird sich wärmer angezogen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Juli 2011)

Tag 2 in Hinterglemm ,( bedeckt aber trocken 14 Â°C )


Heute stand Fahrtechniktrainung auf dem Programm. 

Am Hotel Conrad wurde sich gesammelt und dann fuhr man zum ÃbungsgelÃ¤nde. Hier wurden verschiedene Ãbungen abgehalten . Es ging Ã¼ber Gleichgewicht  , Balance , Kurvenfahrt zum Bunny bzw,âSchweinehoppâ  Zu guter letzt wurde die Uphill/Downhill Position bestimmt.  

AnschlieÃend wurde die Ãbungen in einer Tour vertief . Die Trail fÃ¼rte zur âSaalalmâ das hintere StÃ¼ck ab âStefflalmâ wurde Ã¼ber Schotterwege sowie Bach/FlusslÃ¤ufe zurÃ¼ckgelegt mit der entsprechenden Steigung..leider schlug der Guide ein zu hohes Tempo an ( klar fÃ¼r den war ist die Tour bestimmt easy) sodass die 25 Personen Gruppe sich bald in kleinere Gruppen aufsplitterte . Zum GlÃ¼ck waren wir in einer Gruppe wo ein Gast die Tour kannte â¦ und so schafften es alle zu Alm die auf ca. 1490 m lag . Hier wurde pausiert und gestÃ¤rkt . AnschlieÃend wurde noch ein HÃ¶henzug genommen bevor die Abfahrt locke .. aber auch hier muss man mit tierischen Bewohnern  rechnen. Aber kein Unfall bzw. Sturz so dass wieder am Hotel eintrafen. 

Hier die EindrÃ¼cke des Tages â¦


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. Juli 2011)

Tag 3 in Hinterglemm , 

heute stand Ausdauer auf dem Programm also lange aber nicht so steil . Da hat sich die Tour zum See angeboten . Aber man musste erst den Reifen wechseln und auch auf die Laufrichtung achten  
Nachdem das gelöst war ging es zum See immer leicht bergab , dies bedeutete aber auch das man nachher wieder rauf muss . Aber an der Abzweigung erstmal Fotos gemacht das auf diversen Wegen noch Schnee lag . Kurze Zeit später traff man am See ein und drehte da eine Runde. Zum Schluss wurde noch was am See verweilt und Fotos durften auch hier nicht fehlen. 
Zurück haben wir das Tempo aufgrund der Steigung und der Entfernung angepasst. 
So traf man nach ca. 55 km und 350hm wieder am Hotel ein . 

Wir nutzen die frühe Stunde noch und haben die Liftanlage getestet , die wir morgen genauer anschauen wollen . 

Hier die heutigen Eindrücke.


----------



## Dede21 (26. Juli 2011)

Bestimmt eine schöne Ecke.

Wann geht es denn in den Bikepark


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. Juli 2011)

Dede21 schrieb:


> Bestimmt eine schöne Ecke.
> 
> Wann geht es denn in den Bikepark



Ja wenn das Wetter mitspielt( wo ist der Sommer ) So/Mo waren die Strecken viel zu nass und es gab etliche Unfälle.
Ich werde morgen mal antesten , es soll ja trocken bleiben.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (27. Juli 2011)

Mensch Sven, Du Urlauber!! . Wir wünschen Euch, ich glaube Frank und Inge hab ich auch auf den Bildern gesehen, in jedem Fall einen erholsamen Urlaub. Vorallem Unfallfrei bei den widrigen Bedingungen.


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Juli 2011)

Tag 4 in Hinterglemm ,( Sonne und 21°C !!! ),

was macht man an einen so schönen Tag klar eine Tour drehen und diese sollte es auch werden. Vom Hotel eine Tour mitgemacht . 
Über Saalbach führte der Weg hinaus zum Spielberghaus  boah ziemlich Schweißtreibend. Ich habe gemütlich hoch gekurbelt und kam fast als letzter an ( man muss ja noch Körner sparen ) Hier oben hatten wir dann erst 5 km auf der Uhr .. also easy weiter. 
Ab hier ging es bergab und dann wellig weiter Richtung Leogang . Hier wurde gefragt mit Lift ohne oder bis zur Mittelstation und dann mit dem Lift . 
Ich wollte hoch , runter fahren und wieder hoch per Lift . Aber Überraschung die Joker Card kann nur einmal benutzt werden. Also dann nur mit dem Lift hoch und dann oben die Aussicht Genießen und auf die andern warten die 1 ½ Std. später hochkamen , teilweise per Lift und auch ohne  baoh Respekt. 

Nach kurzer Stärkung ging es auf einen Trail ( Juhu Trail !! ) die war schön leider nur viel zu kurz und auch noch was hochschieben  aber dann ging es wieder runter leider nur auf FAB´s  
Noch kurz hoch 70 hm und dann wieder runter ( FAB ´s ) zum Schluss wurde die Milka Line befahren . Diese soll Flow pur sein und Anfängertauglich sein . 
Im meinen Augen kann ich das nicht sagen , ich kam zwar gut runter , aber als Fahranfänger und dann noch Kinder wurde ich diese Strecke nicht empfehlen. 

Da wird teilweise die Big5 gefahren sind war ich was die Trails anbelangt enttäuscht . Sehr viele FAB´s !! 

Hier die heutigen und letzten Eindrücke aus Hinterglemm ..da der Bike Urlaub vorbei ist.


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Juli 2011)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Mensch Sven, Du Urlauber!! . Wir wünschen Euch, ich glaube Frank und Inge hab ich auch auf den Bildern gesehen, in jedem Fall einen erholsamen Urlaub. Vorallem Unfallfrei bei den widrigen Bedingungen.



Hallo Ihr zwei ...danke für die Urlaubswünsche ja wir drei sind hier unten. Das Wetter ist doch noch besser geworden als angekündigt ( gott sein dank ) 
Alle heil ins Hotel gekommen . 
Morgen geht es heim ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. August 2011)

So mal wieder eindrücke auf dem heimischen Revier  und die Tage sollte man nutzen.


----------



## bibi1952 (15. August 2011)

Bin wieder im Lande!

Will am Mittwochabend fahren. Das Wetter soll gut werden.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12109

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (15. August 2011)

Sven, wo ist das?


----------



## ultra2 (15. August 2011)

Ich glaube bei Overath an der Agger.


----------



## zett78 (1. September 2011)

nix los hier???


----------



## Frankie Cologne (1. September 2011)

Komme grad aus der Wahner Heide. 
Alles wieder schön trocken und gut zu fahren - bis auf die Verbindung WH und Rote Zone/Sperrgebiet. Da steht noch viel Wasser und Schlamm auf dem Pfad...

Viel Spass 


_____________________________
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. September 2011)

Ja war heute auch da ..aber viel früher. Hier meine Eindrücke von diesem Früh-Herbstlichem-Sommertag in der WH .  Das letzte Bild läutet langsam den Winter ein


----------



## Montana (8. September 2011)

Offene *Checkpoint Troisdorf *Wahner Heide Runde - Guide: Pepin 

Sonntag 11.09.2011  Start: 12:00 Uhr (Spich) 13:00 (Altenrath)

*Anmeldung hier*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (14. September 2011)

So am Sonntag war ich hier 




Und gestern mal wieder etwas erkunden und merkwürdige Sachen entdeckt.


----------



## ChaosRaven (16. September 2011)

Sven, wie siehst am WE aus?


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. September 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Sven, wie siehst am WE aus?



Sa hier  . fahr doch mit..

So bei den Wetteraussichten vielleicht was WH 

und du ?


----------



## ChaosRaven (16. September 2011)

Da wäre ich ja eher für Sonntag!
Samstag ist schon verplant.


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. September 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Da wäre ich ja eher für Sonntag!
> Samstag ist schon verplant.



Sa wäre aber eindeutig der bessere Tag.


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. September 2011)

So mal wieder was aus dem Bergische ..


----------



## bibbi1609 (24. September 2011)

Wie sieht es denn aus mit einer Tour am Sonntag, soll ja spitzen Wetter geben 
Reiner und ich sind für alle Schandtaten bereit...


----------



## Dede21 (24. September 2011)

Ich würde mich ebenfalls gerne anschließen.
Kann auch Streckentipps im Siegtal geben.


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. September 2011)

Heute im Bergischen...


 



weitere Bilder folgen


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. September 2011)

Frank auf dem Stachel-Kotzberg rauf




und hinten wieder runter 




..Action




..so jetzt erstmal was in den Magen .. Mahlzeit




Blick über Much vom Frühstückstisch 




schon mal das Tagesziel in der Ferne ausgemacht..




Hier mit Max. Zoom




Im Nachbartal .. fast wie in den Alpen 




Stimmt Alpen auch hier kein Schnee ( Insider )




Oben zum Tagesziel .. und dann nur noch runter 




Na ja fast da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (24. September 2011)

bibbi1609 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn aus mit einer Tour am Sonntag, soll ja spitzen Wetter geben
> Reiner und ich sind für alle Schandtaten bereit...






Dede21 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich ebenfalls gerne anschließen.
> Kann auch Streckentipps im Siegtal geben.




Hmm nach der Tour von heute wollte ich es morgen Easy angehen ...vielleicht was Lohmarer Wald etc.


----------



## Dede21 (24. September 2011)

ab 14h waere ich dabei ;-)


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. September 2011)

Dede21 schrieb:


> ab 14h waere ich dabei ;-)



hmmm weiß nicht genau wo wir um 14 Uhr sein werden


----------



## Dart (28. September 2011)

Hier schon einmal ein Tourvorschlag zum Start in die besinnliche Jahreszeit - was uns aber nicht abhalten soll, unsinniges Zeugs zu labern .

Zum Beginn der Adventszeit geht es durch die Täler von Naaf, Agger und Wenigerbach.

Zum Abschluss wird der "Seelscheder Chresmaat" besucht. Ein kleiner aber feiner Weihnachtsmarkt rund um die evangelische Kirche in Seelscheid.

Die genaue Streckenführung wird erst festgelegt, wenn wir zuverlässig genügend Matschlöcher finden können .

Zur Anmeldung -> hier

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Andreas-MTB (28. September 2011)

Fährt jemand Samstag hier in der Heide? Mit etwas Glück habe ich Samstag Vormittag bis frühen Nachmittag Zeit. 

@ Jörg: "Coole" Sache


----------



## asphaltjunkie (28. September 2011)

> Fährt jemand Samstag hier in der Heide? Mit etwas Glück habe ich Samstag Vormittag bis frühen Nachmittag Zeit.


Ich , Ich


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. September 2011)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Fährt jemand Samstag hier in der Heide? Mit etwas Glück habe ich Samstag Vormittag bis frühen Nachmittag Zeit.
> 
> @ Jörg: "Coole" Sache



hmmm wenn du mehr Zeit haben würdest ....


----------



## Andreas-MTB (28. September 2011)

Wann würde es Dir denn passen, Sven?


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. September 2011)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Wann würde es Dir denn passen, Sven?



PN ist unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (28. September 2011)

So nachdem ich meine letzte Tour leider absagen musste , 


Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut , kein Problem es gibt noch viele Touren.
> 
> So jetzt zu mir....
> 
> ...



gibt es eine neue Erntedankfest-Tour

Tempo Easy / Trail können zum Ende zugebucht werden 

Also ich freu mich auf euch !


----------



## Tazz (28. September 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So nachdem ich meine letzte Tour leider absagen musste ,
> 
> 
> gibt es eine neue Erntedankfest-Tour
> ...



Och meno.... 

Samstag bin ich auf nem Geburtstag  ich wünsche euch allen super viel Spaß


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. September 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> Och meno....
> 
> Samstag bin ich auf nem Geburtstag  ich wünsche euch allen super viel Spaß



und Sonntag ?


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. September 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So nachdem ich meine letzte Tour leider absagen musste ,
> 
> 
> gibt es eine neue Erntedankfest-Tour
> ...



Sooo nachdem einige am Samstag nicht können können wir die Tour auch am Sonntag machen , bin da flexibel ! 
Also wer kann wann ?


----------



## bibbi1609 (29. September 2011)

Sonntag wäre Super, dann können Reiner und ich auch ...


----------



## Kalinka (29. September 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Sooo nachdem einige am Samstag nicht können können wir die Tour auch am Sonntag machen , bin da flexibel !
> Also wer kann wann ?


Tja, Samstag hab ich Dienst auf dem Laborschiff in Bonn wegen NRW-Tag.
Sonntag bin ich in Dattenberg auf dem Winzer- und Erntedankfest Aushilfswinzerin, Prost!
Es soll nicht sein dieses Jahr mit uns Sven ...
Es sei denn Eure Tour führt ins südlichste 7Gebirge, dann geb ich Dir auch nen Dattenberger aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (29. September 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Tja, Samstag hab ich Dienst auf dem Laborschiff in Bonn wegen NRW-Tag.
> Sonntag bin ich in Dattenberg auf dem Winzer- und Erntedankfest Aushilfswinzerin, Prost!
> Es soll nicht sein dieses Jahr mit uns Sven ...
> Es sei denn Eure Tour führt ins südlichste 7Gebirge, dann geb ich Dir auch nen Dattenberger aus!



Hallo Karin , wir kriegen das diesee Jahr noch zusammen , keine Angst  
Notfalls sehen wir uns auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt. 


Update bis jetzt 
Sa = 1
So = 2


----------



## Dede21 (29. September 2011)

Samstag


----------



## soka70 (29. September 2011)

... kann erst zusagen (für welchen Tag auch immer), wenn mein Bike wieder lenkbar ist, also eher spontan, sorry!!!


----------



## ultra2 (29. September 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hallo Karin , wir kriegen das diesee Jahr noch zusammen , keine Angst
> Notfalls sehen wir uns auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt.
> 
> 
> ...



Mo = 1


----------



## Delgado (29. September 2011)

Stimmt: Mo. = Feiertag


----------



## zett78 (29. September 2011)

Montag hätte ich auch Interesse, aber keine Ahnung, was meine Beine nach dem Köln Marathon dazu sagen


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. September 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hallo Karin , wir kriegen das diesee Jahr noch zusammen , keine Angst
> Notfalls sehen wir uns auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt.
> 
> 
> ...



neuen Auswertung . 
Sa= 2 
So= 2 
Mo= 3 

noch weitere Wünsche ? Konnte sich die Sa und So Leute auch den Montag vorstellen ?


----------



## bibbi1609 (29. September 2011)

Montag würde auch gehn


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. September 2011)

So habe die Sache mit dem Co-Guide besprochen 

Wir haben uns auf....Sonntag geeinigt . !!!

Also ran eintragen !


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. Oktober 2011)

*Tourbericht zur Erntedankfest-Tour*:

Am einem wunderschÃ¶nen Sonnigen Tag am 2.Oktober trafen sich einige Mitfahrer um die 
Erntedankfest-Tour in die Tat umzusetzen. 
Mitfahrer waren 
SueÃstoff
bibbi1609
Dede21
Zwergenwerfer
joscho
soka70

sowie Rainer (noch nicht angemeldet ) 
und der Guide ( der 2Â´ten HÃ¤lfte ) Sven @ Kettenfresser 

Guide fÃ¼r die erste HÃ¤lfte hatte sich SueÃstoff auf die Brust geschrieben. Also traf man sich in Seelscheid und fuhr los. 
Kurz durch die Ortschaft , wechselte der Belag schnell von Teer auf Trail. Gut kurz danach ging es auch schon nach oben . Dieses Motto sollte man bis zum Ende der Tour treu bleiben. Wieder runter wurde auch schon wieder gekurbelt und weiter Ã¼ber Trail .





Weiter ging es um den See zur ersten PrÃ¼fung des Tages , der Stachel Kotzberg  watete auf uns und lieÃ den Puls in die HÃ¶he schnellen. 



 



Oben ging es weiter und wieder runter zum nÃ¤chsten Trailabschnitten. 





Kurz noch die Erhebung mitgenommnen wurde sich kurz an der Tanke verpflegt , wÃ¤hrend die andern warteten 





Jetzt noch den Berg raus , bevor Pause angesagt war. Einige haben sich darauf vorbereitet und packen die BrÃ¶tchen aus , andere den Apfel und die Banane. Shit hatte mein BrÃ¶tchen vergessen und haben auf einen âleckerenâ Riegel zurÃ¼ckgegriffen .
Oben ging es dann wieder nach oben 





und wieder nach unten , manche wollten noch mal was andere gerne gesehen hÃ¤tten. 
Jetzt wieder nach oben und wieder runter. 
Jetzt Ã¼bernahm ich das Heft bzw. die Tour in die Hand . Wir schrauben uns wieder hoch und hatte eine lange Abfahrt vor uns , bevor die Biergarten-Pause anstand. ( Sorry Joscho , zu spÃ¤t gesehen  ) 
Weiter ging es Ã¼ber Trail zum nÃ¤chsten Uphill . Auf dem Weg dorthin wurde SueÃstoff von einer Wespe gestochen , konnte die Tour aber fortsetzen. 
Oben verlieÃen uns eine kleine Gruppe die anders zum Zielpunkt fuhren. Die andern fuhren Ã¼ber den Trail des Tages wieder hinab , teilweise so schnell das ich Sie nicht einfangen konnten. 





Hier konnte auch Soka Ihre Bachdurchfahren testen  , unten angekommen ging es bald wieder nach oben und zum Ausgangspunkt zurÃ¼ck wo alle glÃ¼cklich und zufrieden ankamen. 

Daten : ca. 43 km und gute 700 hm. 

*Fazit*
-Super Altweibersommer
-Nette Mitfahren , die auch unter Restalkoholeinfluss fahren kÃ¶nnen 
-Erster Treffpunkt in Seelscheid . 
-Besten Dank an SueÃstoff der mir die Abschnitte gezeigt hat.

Wichtig: Bitte die Tour NICHT verÃ¶ffentlichen , Ihr wisst ja wieso !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (3. Oktober 2011)

@ Sven: haste schön gemacht!!! 

ach ja, die Tour war auch sehr nett, ich fand den Trailanteil (incl.Bachdurchfahrten) durchaus angemessen... gerne wieder!!


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (8. Oktober 2011)

War ne geile Tour, danke.


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Oktober 2011)

Letztens hier 




und heute hier


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Oktober 2011)

Letztens hier 




und heute da


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. November 2011)

WP-Touren


----------



## Pete04 (19. November 2011)

Wow, Sven - wenn jedes LED für'n Biker steht iss datt Rekord! Wobei - wenn die roten LED's bedeuten das die gerade in Gegenrichtung tammeln 'nen ich das mal 'ne "Knifflige Situation auffem Trail bei Nacht" LG, der Pete, auch gerne Geheimes fahrend...


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. November 2011)

Ja Pete das wäre echt was 
Hier was leichteres


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. November 2011)

So noch schnell eine Tour für morgen...
Also wer Lust & Zeit hat mit Weihnachtsmarktbesuch 
>>Hier Lang<<


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Dezember 2011)

Früher schon an Später denken 

Neujahrs-Tour in der WH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (24. Dezember 2011)

​


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Januar 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Früher schon an Später denken
> 
> Neujahrs-Tour in der WH



Also Anhand der Wetteraussichten sowie meiner Form 

 man ist ja keine 20´ig mehr, fällt die *Tour heute aus *!!!

An alle IBC´lern wünsche ich ein Frohes neues Jahr !


----------



## Montana (1. Januar 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Also Anhand der Wetteraussichten sowie meiner Form
> 
> man ist ja keine 20´ig mehr, fällt die *Tour heute aus *!!!
> 
> An alle IBC´lern wünsche ich ein Frohes neues Jahr !



Ebenso ein frohes neues Jahr 

Macht nichts Deine Absage, die Tour können wir ja nachholen 

Hab gerade mit Micha telefoniert, die Heide ist ein Sumpf geworden, er war gerade mit dem Trekkingrad dort und sieht entsprechend aus  er wollte vorhin noch zum Aggerstadion fahren, ich habe ihn informiert, dass die heutige Tour verschoben wird. 

Gruß


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. März 2012)

So mal wieder was nach oben damit ...ich fange auch dann mal wieder an und werde Touren anbieten


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (26. März 2012)

cool,


----------



## BulliOlli (26. März 2012)

Na, dann fahre ich doch auch mal wieder mit...

Aus hunderttausend Gründen ist das MTB letzte Zeit leider etwas zu kurz gekommen, aber der gute Wille ist da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (26. März 2012)

Sehr schön Olli  haben uns ja ewig schon nicht mehr gesehen 
hast du noch dein Rad ?


----------



## BulliOlli (26. März 2012)

jau, fährt nach wie vor super!

Und bei dir?


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. März 2012)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> jau, fährt nach wie vor super!
> 
> Und bei dir?



dito


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. Mai 2012)

Schöne Grüße aus dem Harz 










Berichte gibt es später ...ich gehe jetzt erstmal Frühstücken


----------



## BulliOlli (5. Mai 2012)

schaut schon mal gut aus

dann mal juuten Appetit


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. Mai 2012)

*Tourbericht Harz 04.05.2012*

Nachdem Jogi vom Harz 2011 so schwÃ¤rmte und auch Anja und JÃ¶rg nur gutes zu berichten hatten, habe ich mich diese Jahr an die JFFR drangehangen.

Na einigen PNÂ´s standen der Termin fest und ich konnte mich vorbereiten. Diese Tourvorbereitung ist mir nur teilweise gelungen.

Also wir schreiben Freitag den ,04.Mai.2012 8:30 Uhr Treffpunkt Burscheid um per Autocorso Richtung Harz zu gelangen. 

Angekommen wurde schnell eingecheckt und sich umgezogen ( Wetter ausnutzen ). Also Rad ans Auto und los zum  Parkplatz "Am ThÃ¤lchen" .Auspacken und die Parkuhr fÃ¼ttern . Hier sollte man genug Kleingeld bereit halten. Die Sommerrodelbahn âBrocken Coaster Schierkeâ erwies sich als sehr unfreundlich und wechselte kein Geld.

Also die letzten  Reste zusammengekratzt und los ging es zum Bahnhof âSchierkeâ Der Weg wurde Ã¼ber einen Trail zurÃ¼ckgestellt. Dies wurde aber mit HÃ¶henmetern bezahlt. Am Bahnhof angekommen ging es per Dampflok auf dem Brocken. Diese Fahrt musste auch Teuer bezahlt werden 21 Euro . Aber die Fahrt und der Ausblickt rechtfertig teilweise den Preis. Oben angekommen noch zum Gipfel hoch. Hier wurde es auch windig und nass. Regen och nÃ¶Ã¶Ã¶ also schnell die Tour gestartet. 
Den ersten Teil Ã¼ber Teer âeingefahrenâ wechselte der Belag bald auf FAB bzw. Trail . Unterwegs die Bizarren Felsen/Formationen bewundert. Wer hat die denn hier rauf geschafft?
Weiter ging es runter aber auch wieder rauf. Unterwegs gab es genug âSpielmÃ¶glichkeitenâ. Nach einer kurzem Suche wurde der âSteigâ gefunden. Hier musste man teilweise hochschieben und auch runter musste man die Gedanken bei sich behalten und die Fahrlinie immer wieder neu suchen. Die Felsen forderten einem alles ab.
Aber je tiefer wir kamen umso flÃ¼ssiger wurde der Trail. Zum Schluss noch dem Trail zum Parkplatz genommen Ã¶ffnete sich auch schon die Himmelsschleusen. Also Rad an Auto und wieder zum Hotel zurÃ¼ck. 

*Fazit*:
-Harz ein schÃ¶nes und auch sehr Felsiges Gebiet. 
-So gut wie keine Wandere auf den Trails und die wenigen waren alle sehr freundlich.
-Super Truppe .
-Wetter kein Tropfen auÃer am Gipfel und zum Schluss am Parkplatz.


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. Mai 2012)

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke dazu


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. Mai 2012)

*Tag 2 der JRRF Tourenwochenende *
Wir schreiben Samstag den 05.05.2012 und das Wetter sollte so werden wir es angekündigt war . Regen , regen regen. So ein Käse , da sind die Felsplatten sowie Holzstege spiegelglatt. 
Also wurde ein Kulturtag eingebaut , mehrer Ziele standen zu Auswahl man einigte sich auf das Städtchen Quedlinburg . Los per Auto wurde der Weg zurückgelegt und der Scheibenwischer wollte nicht aus gegen  Angekommen wurde die Historische Altstadt untersucht und bestaunt.





Hier und da wurde auch noch gebaut bzw. umgebaut .




Die Befestigungsanlage stand da sicherlich im Vordergrund.






Aber der Magen meldete sich . Hunger aber dank I-Net konnte etwas gutes gefunden werden. 
Der Laden war voll ,aber das Essen wurde zügig geliefert. 






Die Kulisse rundetet das ganze Gericht ab. 





Der Regen legte eine Pause ein hmmm ob das auch Zuhause so ist ??? Also ins Auto und auf zum Hotel . Aber der Regen sollte hier keine Pause einlegen. 
Dennoch machte sich die harten Männer auf.. und suchten die Würmer auf die man nur oben auf dem Berg finden konnte. 
Mir war die ganze Sache doch zu nass und schrieb in dieser Zeit den Tourbericht vom ersten Tag. 

*Fazit:*
-Leider sollte der Wetterbericht recht behalten haben. 
-Städtchen was nicht schlecht und überall konnte man sehen das dort gewerkelt wird.


----------



## yogi71 (8. Mai 2012)

Das sieht ja aus wie ne Sightseeingtour!


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Mai 2012)

*Tourbericht vom 06.05.2012:*
Nach dem âKultursamstagâ hofften alle auf eine Wetterbesserung fÃ¼r den Sonntag. Kurz nach 7 Uhr klingelte der Wecker , der erste Blick wanderte nach drauÃen . Hmmm Nebel aber kein Regen . Das Wetterradar sowie die âTageszeitungâ am FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ckstisch bestÃ¤tigten das âTrocknendeâ Wetter. 
Also umgezogen und per Auto ging es zum Startpunkt nach âTorfhausâ. Auf dem Weg zeigte das Thermometer nur noch 3 Â°C an . Brrrr kalt , fast alles angezogen was da war. 
Kurz noch die Parkuhr gefÃ¼ttert ( 3 Euro / Tag ) und los gehtâs. 

Ãber FAB eingerollt wartete auch schon der Trail.





Einfach âMÃ¤rchenhaftâ Hier musste man die Fahrlinie stÃ¤ndig neu suchen.





Unten angekommen ging es wieder hoch am Flutgraben entlang zu Zwischenpause. 





Das Wetter wurde nicht besser ( 2Â°C/Nebel) , also etwas warmes in den Bauch bevor Runde 2 startete. 
Hier konnte man die gesammelten Erfahrungen der ersten Runde voll nutzen und kam teilweise flÃ¼ssiger durch. 
Aber auch diese Abfahrt musste mit hm bezahlt werden. Zur Belohnung wartet der nÃ¤chste Trail schon um die Ecke einfach Traumhaft. Wieder oben angekommen lieÃ sich die Sonne durch die Nebel/Wolkendecke erahnen. 





Jetzt wieder runter auf eine sehr Steinigen Trail wo man aufpassen musste nicht das Schaltwerk zu treffen.









 Weiter ging es runter zum âJFFR Highlightâ Auch hier hieÃ es volles Risiko und durch. 





Nachdem das Ã¼berstanden war ging es weiter runter Ã¼ber sehr schÃ¶ne Trails bis unten an den Stausee. 

Ab hier an hieÃ es rauf schrauben  Die Auffahrt wurde erklommen und der Tag mit einem heiÃen GetrÃ¤nk zum Abschluss gebracht. 

*Fazit:*
-Wetter 3Â°C,Nebel und bei der Schlussfahrt noch Niesel, fast WP ZustÃ¤nde 
-Strecke war Traumhaft 
-Trails wie in der Gegend Ã¼blich mit Felsen Ã¼bersÃ¤ht 



Herzliche Dank an die JFFR Bande fÃ¼rÂ´s mitnehmen dorthin. Mein Horizont ist erweitert und AnsprÃ¼che gestiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (9. Mai 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> *Tourbericht vom 06.05.2012:*
> 
> Jetzt wieder runter auf eine sehr Steinigen Trail wo man aufpassen musste nicht das Schaltwerk zu treffen.
> 
> ...



Wer fährt denn da Chickenway????? Immer gerade durch! 

Hey Sven, schön das Du dabei warst! Nächstes Jahr kannst Du nochmal anfragen!!!


----------



## mscharf (9. Mai 2012)

> Weiter ging es runter zum âJFFR Highlightâ Auch hier hieÃ es volles Risiko und durch.


OK...dann oute ich mich mal....das Highlight war ICH!

Ãbern Lenker erst mal den Bach durchgeschwommen um anschlieÃend sicheren FuÃes das Wasser Durchschreiten zu kÃ¶nnen.







Kurzerhand das Outfit gewechselt....






Um dann wieder zu beraten wie die nÃ¤chste Ãberquerung im Brust oder eher im Freistiel durchquert werden konnte.....






Ich lehnte dankend ab.


----------



## yogi71 (9. Mai 2012)

So ist recht!!!!!!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Mai 2012)

mscharf schrieb:


> OK...dann oute ich mich mal....das Highlight war ICH!
> 
> Übern Lenker erst mal den Bach durchgeschwommen um anschließend sicheren Fußes das Wasser Durchschreiten zu können.



Quasi die M.S. Charf des Harz


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Mai 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ...
> Nächstes Jahr kannst Du nochmal anfragen!!!



Werde ich machen


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Mai 2012)

Gestern im Bergischen Land




Bio Sprit ? 





alles kreucht und fleucht 





aber die Trails waren noch sehr nass


----------



## ultra2 (14. Mai 2012)




----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Mai 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


>



 Habe sogar Frei  wo ist der LMB


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. Mai 2012)

Neulich...hier





und am Brückentag ...da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (20. Mai 2012)

So den Samstag genutzt ....




erste Pause 




Tagesziel wurde erreicht ...na ja im Wald wurde er nicht so richtig gefunden




Aussicht ganz nett ...aber Trails magelware


----------



## Rhocco (2. Juni 2012)

Bin neu hier in der Gegend und bin vor paar Tagen zum ersten mal vom Norden her durch die Wahner Heide gefahren. Bin dann an folgender Position auf ein Schild gestoßen. In etwa: "Während der Übungszeiten der Bundeswehr, betreten verboten. Wird verfolgt bei Missachtung - Der Älteste" ... oder so ähnlich ;-) 

https://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.851915,7.178868&num=1&t=m&z=17&iwloc=near

Die Frage nun. Ist das durchfahren immernoch verboten? Meine Info ist, dass dort keine Übungen mehr durchgeführt werden und dieses Munitionslager bereits geschlossen wurde.


----------



## sibby08 (2. Juni 2012)

Rhocco schrieb:


> Bin neu hier in der Gegend und bin vor paar Tagen zum ersten mal vom Norden her durch die Wahner Heide gefahren. Bin dann an folgender Position auf ein Schild gestoßen. In etwa: "Während der Übungszeiten der Bundeswehr, betreten verboten. Wird verfolgt bei Missachtung - Der Älteste" ... oder so ähnlich ;-)
> 
> https://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.851915,7.178868&num=1&t=m&z=17&iwloc=near
> 
> Die Frage nun. Ist das durchfahren immernoch verboten? Meine Info ist, dass dort keine Übungen mehr durchgeführt werden und dieses Munitionslager bereits geschlossen wurde.


 
Hallo und Willkommen in unserer schönen Gegend 
Diese Schilder wirst Du sehr oft vorfinden. Es ist strikt verboten abseits der markierten Wege zu fahren. Ich weiß man hält sich da nicht immer dran . Es wird auch öfter mal kontrolliert und man sollte es vermeiden eine Diskusion anzufangen.


----------



## Rhocco (3. Juni 2012)

Hi,

ja die Gegend ist wirklich nicht schlecht. Gerade die lichten Gebiete in der Abenddämmerung!

Ich bleibe immer auf den Wegen, nur auf dem Schild steht ja "innerhalb der Übungszeiten verboten" ... wann immer die auch sind. Ist das Gebiet südlich des Flughafens das (ehemalige?) Übungsgebiet, oder fahrt ihr da bedenkenlos durch.


----------



## Frankie Cologne (3. Juni 2012)

Also erschossen wurde von den Protagonisten bisher noch keiner - nur die ROTE ZONE (Separat ausgewiesen) am südlichen Rand der Heide sollte auf alle Fälle gemieden werden wegen Altlasten und Resten von Munition. Ich fahr bisher bedenkenlos durch die Gebiete bis auf die Rote Zone. 

In diesem Sinne - Willkommen auf unserem Spielplatz


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Juni 2012)

Arbeitssieg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelliSU (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich erkunde auch seit Mitte März mit meinem aaallerersten MTB die Wahner Heide - und es macht sau-mäßigen Spaß! Ausdauer, Technik & Geländekenntnis = null  - aber jetzt, nach den ersten (fast) 500km wird es langsam besser. Ich fahre immer von Siegburg aus über Lohmar und den Eisenweg da "hoch". Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal!

Zum Thema "Übungsgelände": Ich halte mich schon an die Schilder und letzte Woche kam mir tatsächlich ein Polizei-Wagen entgegengehoppelt - ich hätte die Jungs gerne gefragt, wo ich da eigentlich war, aber die waren Null gesprächig. Egal. Hab trotzdem nach Hause gefunden. 

LG


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Juni 2012)

So Jungs und Mädels ...
am Sonntag ist ja Autofreies Siegtal . 
Infos sind hier zu finden. 
Ich hatte den Plan morgens mit dem Zug von Hennef nach Dattenfeld oder so fahren und dann gemüdlich wieder zurück . Unterwegs kann man sicher etwas essen. 

Wer hat den da Interesse mit zu machen?


----------



## soka70 (25. Juni 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So Jungs und Mädels ...
> am Sonntag ist ja Autofreies Siegtal .
> 
> Wer hat den da Interesse mit zu machen?



Joar...wenn denn nicht allzu früh!!! Können wir gerne auf der Team III Tour am Samstag besprechen....


----------



## Gnikder (26. Juni 2012)

MelliSU schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich erkunde auch seit Mitte März mit meinem aaallerersten MTB die Wahner Heide - und es macht sau-mäßigen Spaß! Ausdauer, Technik & Geländekenntnis = null  - aber jetzt, nach den ersten (fast) 500km wird es langsam besser. Ich fahre immer von Siegburg aus über Lohmar und den Eisenweg da "hoch". Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal!
> 
> ...



Um die Gegend besser kennenzulernen kannst du ja Dienstagsabends um 18 Uhr am Wendehammer beim Aggerstadion in Troisdorf sein.
Dort fahren immer welche mit dem Bike.


----------



## Kettenfresser (30. Juni 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So Jungs und Mädels ...
> am Sonntag ist ja Autofreies Siegtal .
> Infos sind hier zu finden.
> Ich hatte den Plan morgens mit dem Zug von Hennef nach Dattenfeld oder so fahren und dann gemüdlich wieder zurück . Unterwegs kann man sicher etwas essen.
> ...




So der Termin falls noch wer mit will ist:10 Uhr Treffpunkt am Bahnhof Hennef.
Also bis dann.


----------



## MelliSU (2. Juli 2012)

Gnikder schrieb:


> Um die Gegend besser kennenzulernen kannst du ja Dienstagsabends um 18 Uhr am Wendehammer beim Aggerstadion in Troisdorf sein.
> Dort fahren immer welche mit dem Bike.



Danke für den Tipp. Wenn ich meine, ich würde mich nicht mehr ganz so blamieren  , komme ich gerne mal mit. Erstmal Grundlagen schaffen und dann ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. Juli 2012)

Sicherlich keine schlechte Gruppe auch wenn ich damals etwas mühe hatte mitzukommen. 

Es wird aber Zeit das ich auch wieder Touren anbiete.


----------



## yogi71 (2. Juli 2012)

dann mach mal Termine, lieber Sven.


----------



## Gnikder (3. Juli 2012)

MelliSU schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Wenn ich meine, ich würde mich nicht mehr ganz so blamieren  , komme ich gerne mal mit. Erstmal Grundlagen schaffen und dann ...



Blamieren kann man sich da gar nicht. 

Wird Rücksicht auf jeden Mitfahrer genommen auch wenn sich das vom Kettenfresser jetzt nicht so liest.


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. Juli 2012)

Gnikder schrieb:


> Blamieren kann man sich da gar nicht.
> 
> Wird Rücksicht auf jeden Mitfahrer genommen auch wenn sich das vom Kettenfresser jetzt nicht so liest.



-Ich fand das Tempo zu damaligen Zeit für meinen Stand etwas zu hoch(Gruppen Abhängig). Aber man hat immer brav oben auf mich gewartet. 





yogi71 schrieb:


> dann mach mal Termine, lieber Sven.




-OK dann fangen wir mal ganz easy an ... Wochenende wird dann ne Classic-Runde gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruiser85 (4. Juli 2012)

Moin Moin!
Bin zwar noch neu hier währe aber bei nem Trip durch die Wahner Heide mal dabei  
Da ich jetzt nicht alle 28 Seiten durchlese Tipp ich einfach mal was zusammen:

Mein Standort währe Rösrath :-D
Ich fahr zwar da oft rum meist aber alleine. Da die Kondition aber langsam vortschritte macht würde ich mich dann doch so langsam mal anderen anschliessen.
Vom Streckenpensum her... maximum war bei mir in 7 Stunden mit Pause <100km durch´s Bergische...
Wenn´s mir zu steil wird schieb ich hald - frei nach dem Motto hauptsache vorwärts bewegen  sollte aber in der Wahner Heide kein problem sein... 
PM ist erwünscht  Den rest gibbet nur Persönlich :-D

Grüße aus Rösrath

CC


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. Juli 2012)

cruiser85 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> Bin zwar noch neu hier währe aber bei nem Trip durch die Wahner Heide mal dabei
> Da ich jetzt nicht alle 28 Seiten durchlese Tipp ich einfach mal was zusammen:
> 
> ...



Hallo CC , 
100 km durch das Bergische ist schon ne Leistung finde ich  Da kann ich bei weitem nicht mithalten.


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. Juli 2012)

Dieses Wochenende fällt wohl Wetter bedingt auf . Darum schon mal grob auf das nächste WE geschaut 
So: wollte wir mal schauen ob wir zur "Grünen Hölle" fahren und dort eine Runde drehen natürlich mit viel Auto schauen  wer möchte mit


----------



## cruiser85 (6. Juli 2012)

He he... na ja meine ersten 100 waren auch nur deswegen so verdammt anstrengen weil ich 1. zu spät (erst nach 75 Km) Pause gemacht hab und 2. viel zu wenig gegessen habe ;-)
War aber echt geil. Durchs Sülztal bis Kürten übern Berg um die Dünntalsperre die Dünn runter bis Schlebusch rein nach Köln und durch den Königsforst wieder zurück.
Geht alles - und ich bin wirklich nicht der fitteste 

BTW.: Hab heuer das erste mal +14% geschafft - ohne absteigen


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. August 2012)

Steht denn am Wochenende was leichtes in der WH an ?


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. August 2012)

So für Samstag habe ich mal ne Tour eingetragen ....

Mein Einstand dieses Jahr so zu sagen .... Hier lang


----------



## Kalinka (15. August 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So für Samstag habe ich mal ne Tour eingetragen ....
> 
> Mein Einstand dieses Jahr so zu sagen .... Hier lang


Schade, schade, schade...da kann ich nicht.


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. August 2012)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Schade, schade, schade...da kann ich nicht.



...und du kannst wann


----------



## cruisingfix (15. August 2012)

Hallo,   leider muss i arbeiten  - wuerde mich sonst gerne der
Runde anschliessen.   :-( :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (15. August 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...und du kannst wann



Sonntag. Wurde versuchen dann auch Frau L aus H bei B mitzubringen...trotz Hitze


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. August 2012)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sonntag. Wurde versuchen dann auch Frau L aus H bei B mitzubringen...trotz Hitze



Sorry Sonntag geht bei mir überhaupt nicht.Da Radele ich schon wo anders


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. August 2012)

Es war heute sehr schön mit euch . 

Alte Bekannte und neue Gesichter gesehen. 

Tourbericht folgt .....


----------



## Sueßstoff (18. August 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Es war heute sehr schön mit euch .
> 
> Alte Bekannte und neue Gesichter gesehen.
> 
> Tourbericht folgt .....





Danke für die schöne Tour.  Immer wieder gerne... ... Hast wirklich nette Menschen zu der Tour eingeladen..


----------



## Righty (18. August 2012)

Tourbericht (Kurzform)

Der Guide (Sven) hat eine schöne und abwechslungsreiche Tour zusammengestellt (Danke dafür!!!). Es war eine echt nette Truppe aus 9 Leuten (ich hab mich einfach mal mit gezählt ). Das Wetter war gar nicht kalt das anschließende Weizen war es aber (Tanja hat für einen guten Ausgleich gesorgt - eine Fanta mit Eis und einen Kaffee, der war heiß)

Grüße
Righty (der mit der halben Gabel )
PS: Einen "Mechaniker" hatten wir auch dabei - er bewies sein Können im immer wehrendem nutzen der Luftpumpe (der Arme ).


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (18. August 2012)

Sven, coole Tour an einen der heißesten Tage in diesen Jahr endete ja auch mit Abkühlung von innen. Tolle Tour mit netten Mitbikerinnen und Mitbikern. Wiedersehen mit "alten" Bekannten sowie auch neue kennengelernt. Hoffe mal, daß der Sven demnächst wieder mal sowas macht. Also schöne Grüße aus Spich von Helmut, komme gerne wieder.
P.S. freu´mich schon auf Sven´s Bericht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikePotato (19. August 2012)

Kann mich den anderen nur anschließen: Echte Genuss-Tour vom Anfang bis zum geselligen Ende. 

Machs noch einmal Sven ...

Viele Grüße aus dem Köfo
Michael


----------



## soka70 (19. August 2012)

Jo, war wirklich sehr schön!!!  Und was mein Bike so alles kann...?!?!?! Toll!!!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. August 2012)

Tourbericht zur Drei Fluss/Bach Tour:

Nachdem ich lange darauf gewartet habe, wurde es Zeit eine Tour auszuschreiben. 
Also eine LMB geschrieben und 8 Personen sind dem Aufruf gefolgt. 

Mit dabei waren 


born 2bike wild
Hortensie
BikePotato
seven-hornets
soka70
BoosBiker
Sueßstoff 
Righty





, wir rollten uns ein und erblickten dabei schon mal den Biergarten den es zum Schluss als Belohnung gegen sollte. Am Fluss ging es durch Felder und Wiesen zum ersten Trail des Tages. Leider hat auch hier der Zahn der Zeit seine Spuren hinterlassen. Hier und da musste daher geschoben/getragen werden. Weiter über eine Kommunikationsstück( Team III Ausdruck ) ging es in den zweiten Trail. Hier erwischte uns der Pannenteufel und zwar doppelt.





Nachdem der erste Schlauch gewechselt war versagte auch dieser prompt den Dienst. Also den nächsten rein der auch schön brav gehalten hat. 

Weiter auf dem Trail mündete dieser über ein kurzes Stück Strasse in den nächsten Trail. Hier musste man auch mal die Fahrtechnik anwenden.





Die Wurzeln waren teilweise nicht ohne. Aber auch der Trail neigte sich zu ende und ab hier musste man kurbeln. Die Sonne und Temperaturen zeigten ihre Wirkung und Schatten wurde zum kostbaren Gut. An der Kirche wurde kurz pausiert bevor die nächste Fahrtechnikübung auf dem Programm stand. 

Ab hier wurde es feuchter als gedacht, und wieder erwischte es Achim diesmal mit dem Vorderrad.





Nachpumpen zeigte hier aber eine positiven Effekt der aber mehrmals wiederholt werden musste. Aber es war ja nicht mehr weit, 





noch mal ging es hoch und der letzte Trail des Tages runter , wo das Rad das kann  .

Jetzt wurde noch ausgerollt und die Belohnung am Biergarten eingefordert.






*Fazit*:
-Alte und neue Gesichter gesehen. Ganz besondert hat es mich gefreut Achim wieder zu sehen 
-Wetter trocken und heiß , hoffen wir mal das der Sommer lange bleibt.

*
GPS Daten bitte NICHT weitergeben !!! *


----------



## Hortensie (27. August 2012)

sven, vielen dank -eine sehr schöne Runde 
-von den MitfahrerInnen ;-) 
-von den hm und km
-von der Natur
-dem Biergarten und dem Tourbericht 
vielen Dank und bis bald
lg von Tanja


----------



## Kettenfresser (30. August 2012)

Hmmm wollte am Sonntag ne Runde drehen , kann aber erst ab 15 Uhr ....besteht interesse ???


----------



## Righty (30. August 2012)

Wir, Frank, Sonja und ich werden wohl am bzw. um den Nürburgring unterwegs sein. Aber wir fahren ja nächstes Wochenende alle zusammen eine Runde in Plettenberg


----------



## ultra2 (30. August 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...besteht interesse ???



Eventuell


----------



## Hortensie (30. August 2012)

Also ich wäre am Sonntag ab 15.00 Uhr dabei  
Schöne Grüße von Tanja


----------



## BoosBiker (31. August 2012)

Ich bin auch am Sonntag dabei.
Winke-winke
Chris


----------



## Kettenfresser (31. August 2012)

So die Sonntag Tour ist online  also eintragen mitfahren und spass haben 

P.S.
Achim denkt an Flickzeug ( insider )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (31. August 2012)

> *GPS Daten bitte NICHT weitergeben !!! *


*G*uchen-s*P*ontan-*S*ervieren*...* oooooooch, Sven!** war doch bisher immer ein Trumpf!** Fein flott den Bericht reingezaubert, an der Stell' ein Fleißkärtchen!!!*
*


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. September 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> *G*uchen-s*P*ontan-*S*ervieren*...* oooooooch, Sven!** war doch bisher immer ein Trumpf!** Fein flott den Bericht reingezaubert, an der Stell' ein Fleißkärtchen!!!*
> *



Danke für das Löbchen lieber Pete


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. September 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So die Sonntag Tour ist online  also eintragen mitfahren und spass haben
> 
> P.S.
> Achim denkt an Flickzeug ( insider )



So war heute einzelne Trails abfahren...also es wird schlammig werden + Flora


----------



## Hortensie (1. September 2012)

Danke für's Abfahren und die Vorwarnung ... ich freue mich trotzdem


----------



## seven-hornets (1. September 2012)

Nach den traumatischen Erfahrungen bei der letzten Tour wollte ich ja eigentlich nicht mitfahren, da hier aber so ein doofer Schlauch permanent rumstänkert und laut "Sven, Sven.." ruft, muss ich ja wohl.


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. September 2012)

seven-hornets schrieb:


> Nach den traumatischen Erfahrungen bei der letzten Tour wollte ich ja eigentlich nicht mitfahren, da hier aber so ein doofer Schlauch permanent rumstänkert und laut "Sven, Sven.." ruft, muss ich ja wohl.



Stimmt


----------



## Trekki (2. September 2012)

Heute gabs keine Pannen, nur gutes Wetter und eine tolle Gruppe.

Kettenfresser, vielen dank für die Tour.

-trekki


----------



## Hortensie (2. September 2012)

Sehr schön war es ... schöne Trails,   die Landschaft + Wetter waren super, der Matsch hielt sich in Grenzen, nette Leute mit Einkehr am Aggerschlösschen.

Vielen Dank Sven. 

Grüße von Tanja


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. September 2012)

*Tourbericht vom 2 Sep 2012* :
Bei bestem SpÃ¤tsommerwetter trafen sich am Forum folgende Personen um wieder das Bergische Land zu erkunden. 
Dabei waren 

BoosBiker
Hortensie
seven-hornets
Trekki
,sowie der Guide Kettenfresser. 
Am Anfang wurde der schon aus dem Rucksack âwimmerte Schlauchâ Ã¼bergeben  . AnschlieÃend ging es los , unterwegs noch kurz die Flasche nachgefÃ¼llt schlieÃlich hatte Trekki schon 40 km auf der Uhr . 
Weiter ging es am Fluss und man konnte sich gut warmfahren bevor der erste Berg wartetet. 
Jeder fuhr in seinen Tempo hoch , ich natÃ¼rlich ganz individuell  
Oben kurz verschnauft und wieder runter Ã¼ber Trail ging es dann wieder hoch. Ab hier wartete der erste schÃ¶ne Trail des Tages einfach nur schÃ¶n. 
Kurz gerade ging es auch schon wieder rauf . Bei der HÃ¤lfte eine kleine Pause eingelegt und noch *Seelrider* getroffen.  
Also alle rauf , oben dann mit der Gruppe weiter und wieder runter , der zweite Trail des Tages stand auf dem Programm. Einfach nur herrlich .
Aber wir musste ja noch mal hoch aber auch dieses Auffahrt wurde mit TrailÂ´s belohnt. 
AnschlieÃend zum Biergarten und die Tour ausklingen lassen. 

*Fazit:*
Super Wetter 
Nette Mitfahrer ( drei WiederholungstÃ¤ter ) 
Hoher Besuch von den 7 Hills ( auch wenn nur es die dritte Wahl war ) 

Bilder habe ich nur 1 gemacht die Trails waren einfach zu schÃ¶n 









*GPS Daten bitte nicht weitergeben !!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (2. September 2012)

Lecker, lecker! Sven, haben wir im Harz zu wenig "Hoch-Anteile"?! Könnten da was ändern - hast ja schliesslich "Zertifikat"! LG, der Pete, sehr malochend...


----------



## BoosBiker (2. September 2012)

Mir und meinen Bandscheiben hat die Tour mal wieder sehr gut gefallen.Ich komme noch mal mit!
Winke-winke
Chris


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. September 2012)

Samstag 11 Uhr Wahner Heide Echt Easy


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. September 2012)

Deine Tour klingt gut. Wenn wir es zeitlich schaffen dann Touren wir zum Treffpunkt nach Lohmar und lassen uns von Dir auf Deiner Tour wieder nach Hause kutschieren .


----------



## Udo1 (6. September 2012)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Deine Tour klingt gut. Wenn wir es zeitlich schaffen dann Touren wir zum Treffpunkt nach Lohmar und lassen uns von Dir auf Deiner Tour wieder nach Hause kutschieren .


Klingt gut und weckt alte Erinnerungen, würde auch mal wieder mitfahren, wenn die Anfahrt nicht so weit wäre.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. September 2012)

Mensch Udo, ich kann Dir ja ein Bild schicken, wenn Du mir sagst was genau Du sehen möchtest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (6. September 2012)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Mensch Udo, ich kann Dir ja ein Bild schicken, wenn Du mir sagst was genau Du sehen möchtest



Dann schick uns doch auch mal eins von euch. Damit wir euch noch wiedererkennen solltet ihr doch mal über den Weg fahren.

Schöne Grüße auch an Ines.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. September 2012)

Ihr seit ja nie zu Hause wenn man bei Euch vorbei kommt , außerdem .. nix Garda bei Euch?


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. September 2012)

Ich muß arbeiten Angela ist in Garda bin am Samstag auch bei euch in der Nähe 

Grüße Micha


----------



## tomaten-joe (7. September 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Samstag 11 Uhr Wahner Heide Echt Easy


 
Hallo Kettenfresser,
schaffen wir es, das wir gegen 13:30Uhr wieder zurück sind (angesetzte Dauer sind ja 2Std + Pause). Dann würde ich gerne als Neuling und Rookie bei euch mitfahren.

Gruß Roland


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. September 2012)

tomaten-joe schrieb:


> Hallo Kettenfresser,
> schaffen wir es, das wir gegen 13:30Uhr wieder zurück sind (angesetzte Dauer sind ja 2Std + Pause). Dann würde ich gerne als Neuling und Rookie bei euch mitfahren.
> 
> Gruß Roland



Hallo Roland ...ja das kriegen wir hin . Falls unterwegs Probleme auftauchen,( Defekt ) kann man abkrüzen  
Würde mich freuen dich zu sehen


----------



## Hortensie (8. September 2012)

Hallo Sven,
leider bin ich nicht da... sonst wäre ich gerne mitgefahren. Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß

Grüße Tanja


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. September 2012)

*Tourbericht: Easy Wahner Heide â¦*

Am Rammes GrÃ¼nland traf sich die Gruppe um die Wahner Heide unter die Stollen zu nehmen. Dabei waren â¦

Kalinka
BoosBiker
SchildbÃ¼rger
Andreas-MTB
-Ines-
..........

Jochen
Derk 
Marek
Klaus

Nach kurzen Bremsproblemen, setzte sich die Gruppe in Bewegung. Unter der BrÃ¼cke musste auch schon getrickst werden. 
Aber auch das Problem wurde gelÃ¶st und weiter ging es auf diversen Wegen durch die Wahner Heide. Um den See ging es ab hier an bergauf was mit einer Aussicht belohnt wurde. 



 



Weiter ging es Ã¼ber Trail, was manchmal die Vegetation behinderte. Gute Besserung Derk 
Dann wurde es teilweise sandig wo mansche (den Trail ) doch anders in Erinnerung hatten. 



 



Durch den Wald schraubte sich der Weg wieder hoch. Runter ging es wieder Ã¼ber TrailÂ´s. Unten noch am Ufer lang war nach kurzer âKommunikationsphaseâ(TIII Ausdruck) war auch schon der Startpunkt wieder in Sicht. 
Als Abschluss entschied man sich noch ein Eis zu genieÃen. Also zur Eisdiele hinâ¦genieÃen.. und wieder zurÃ¼ck. 
Es war mir eine Freude. 





*Fazit*:

Super Wetter 
SchÃ¶ne Tour
Nette Mitfahrer

Was Will Man Mehr  

Zu guter Letzt 
*GPS Daten bitte NICHT weitergeben, Ich mÃ¶chte die TrailÂ´s erhalten !!!*


----------



## Schildbürger (8. September 2012)

Sven, du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht. Ein Dankeschön von mir für die Runde.
Auf den Film bin ich mal gespannt. 
Derk, auch von mir alles gute und melde dich mal!


----------



## Kalinka (10. September 2012)

Ja, das war sehr entspannt. Danke für die Tour, Sven und Danke für die Geduld der Mitfahrer wegen meiner Bremsprobleme.
In der Mittagspause werde ich den nächsten Versuch des Belägewechsels starten...bin optimistisch


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. September 2012)

Heute das "Wetter" ausgenutzt und einen Hausbesuch abgehaten . 
EVA ( Eventtag ) mal wieder aufleben lassen.

Also heute waren wir hier




Bitte nehmen Sie Platz 




Hmmm welchen soll ich den nehmen 




Hier noch eine kleine Radauswahl 




bzw. 




Preis ...na ja bei den Sonderangeboten war der Preis OK sonst kann man auch wo anders kaufen. Auswahl ist aber bei manchen Artikeln größer . Kundenfreundlich waren Sie aber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (11. September 2012)

Hallo  Sven,

auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön für die Tour, die selbst ich großenteils recht entspannt hinter mich bringen konnte. In die Wahner Heide werde ich mich wohl demnächst noch öfters hineintrauen - Brombeeren und Sand werden mich nicht abschrecken.

LG
Derk


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. September 2012)

Derk schrieb:


> Hallo  Sven,
> 
> auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön für die Tour, die selbst ich großenteils recht entspannt hinter mich bringen konnte. In die Wahner Heide werde ich mich wohl demnächst noch öfters hineintrauen - Brombeeren und Sand werden mich nicht abschrecken.
> 
> ...



Hallo Derk ,
schön das es dir gefallen hat und du wieder auf dem Damm bist 
Gerne kann ich dir und den anderen noch andere Stellen in der Heide zeigen


----------



## Righty (11. September 2012)

Ja, war ein schöner EVA.

Aber das nächste mal buchen wir First Class - der Service an Bord war ja wirklich unterirdisch 
Selbst dem Kapitän war nicht klar ob er ein Flugzeug, ein Schiff oder einen Rennwagen lenkt 

Trotzdem nochmal heftigsten dank an das Reiseunternehmen


----------



## Sueßstoff (12. September 2012)

Liebelein, das nächste mal fährst du mit dem Rad.. Was ich für Autogeschichten von Euch gehört habe, da war ich so was von froh das ich gefahren bin... jedoch fährst du besser Rad als Auto....sobald es nicht trailhaltig wird ...lach





Righty schrieb:


> Ja, war ein schöner EVA.
> 
> Aber das nächste mal buchen wir First Class - der Service an Bord war ja wirklich unterirdisch
> Selbst dem Kapitän war nicht klar ob er ein Flugzeug, ein Schiff oder einen Rennwagen lenkt
> ...


----------



## Righty (12. September 2012)

Ich hab's mir gerade mal angesehen, mit dem Rad wären es laut Radroutenplaner 148km x 2 = 296km - das wäre also machbar . Allerdings ist der Streckenverlauf eher langweilig; von daher ist es schon ok, dass wir mit Deinem Auto gefahren sind


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. September 2012)

Samstag was in den Lohmarer Wald gegen zwei Uhr ... Hat man Interesse ???


----------



## BoosBiker (13. September 2012)

Halli Hallo,
ich habe Zeit und Lust auf Lohmarer Wald.
ganz langsame Grüße aus Kürten
Chris


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. September 2012)

Habe mal einen Link Online gestellt. 
Samstag / 14 Uhr


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. September 2012)

Heute Abend in der Heide...auch ganz nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (14. September 2012)

Besuch bei den "7 Zwergen" 





 



​


----------



## Righty (14. September 2012)

Ja, war wieder eine schöne Tour zu viert 

Meine Waden zucken schon wieder ganz auffordernd...


----------



## Sueßstoff (15. September 2012)

Netter Ausflug...


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. September 2012)

*Tourbericht : Lohmarer Wald und die Ecke *
Am heutigen Samstag trafen sich bei bedecktem Wetter am Rammes Grünland folgende Personen. 

BoosBiker
miko2304
tomaten-joe
--------------------
Spezial Gästen waren dann noch

Korfu 
Marco 
Gärd
Wir rollen uns ein dies geschah auch diesmal über eine Steigung. Der Belag wechselte schnell und wir schraubten uns nach oben, oben noch etwas auf dem Höhenrücken ging es ab hier an Bergab



​
.Das Grinsen der Mitfahrer machte sich bereiz nach einigen Metern breit. Die Linie wurde gesucht und gefunden. Unten angekommen machten wir und wieder auf dem Weg hoch was diesmal über Trail passierte . Die Verwirrung stand einigen ins Gesicht geschrieben. 



​
Ober wieder runter die Abfahrt konnte man schön laufen lassen. Unten dann etwas Kommunikation und wieder hoch. 



​
Oben wurde dann gewechselt . Der nächste Trail wartete oben bevor es wieder runter ging.







​
Und was folgt nach unten genau wieder hoch. Kurz über FAB konnte man Spielen gehen weiter runter musste auch diese Abfahrt mit Höhenmeter bezahlt werden. Oben dann über den Urwaldtrail ( gelobe Besserung ) wurde noch ein Stück Abfahrt mitgenommen um dann auszurollen. 


*Fazit:*

- Wetter war zwar bedeckt aber wo wir waren war kein Regen. 
- Neue Mitfahrer und Spezial Gäst. 
- Immer wieder schön



​


*GPS Daten bitte NICHT Weitergeben. Ich möchte die Trails erhalten !!!*


----------



## cruisingfix (15. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen

An dieser Stelle moechte i mal ein "Danke schoen"
an Kettenfresser richten !  Tolle tourbeschreibungen
u info    immer wieder hier zu lesen, u zu bestaunen.
Das ist nicht selbstverstaendlich. Klasse.
Konnte selber noch nicht an einer seiner organisierten runden teilnehmen,
werde das aber auf jeden fall in zukunft versuchen zu 

Gruss aus Hennef ,  Micha.

Ps: ..auf einem bild glaube i, ist die einfahrt zum HCM-pfad
       zu erkennen ?!


----------



## miko2304 (16. September 2012)

Danke für die schöne und abwechslungsreiche Tour, für das nächste mal versuche ich meine Bremse zu beruhigen
Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (16. September 2012)

*Tourbericht:*
Es war mal wieder EVO ( Eventtour ) Zeit . Diese Tradition schief viel zu lange und wurde heute wieder belebt. 
Also trafen sich 


Sueßstoff
Righty
BoosBiker

,und Kettenfresser 
am Startpunkt wurde Jogi & Bruda noch getroffen   diese hatten aber andere Pläne 

Also fuhren wir los durch die Natur.




was gibt es schöneres am Sonntag , oh wo kommt das denn her ? 




Richtig erraten wird waren an der Nordschleife der Grünen Hölle . Hier stand der Motorsport im Vordergrund also schauen was das Zeug hält. 




Aber auch der Radsport kam nicht zu kurz bzw. man dachte auch an die Mtb´ler und legte Ersatzmaterial bereit 




Also schauten wir zu wie Auto´s über die Strecke heizten und entdecken auf der Strecke auch Kurioses 




Es wurden so gut wie alle Aussichtspunkte angefahren




Aber auch Kultur stand auf dem Programm 







Sogar per Lift konnte man die Burg erreichen 




Aber da war es doch was ruhig , das Röhren fehlte doch schon ein wenig 




Dort gibt es aber auch Ausblick den man genießen konnte.




Komisch war allerdings das man gar nicht mehr hörte , nanu schon geschlossenah das war der Grund 




Kurze Zeit später waren wir Live dabei , Bam 






Wieder in den Sattel stand die letzte Abfahrt und natürlich danach lecker Essen. Da waren wir dann nur noch zu dritt 




Kann man nur empfehlen 




*Fazit:*
-Super Wetter
-Nette Mitfahrer 
-Action


----------



## BoosBiker (16. September 2012)

Es war heute ein schöner Tag mit euch in der "Grünen Hölle".Nur schade,dass einer zum Schluss in der Grünen Hölle verschwunden ist.
Sven und Heino,ihr hattet mit den Spaghettis Glück! Ich bin von meiner Adenauer"Ali Baba-Calzone"noch genötigt worden am Penny-Parkplatz zu halten.Dort musste ich der Adenauer"Ali Baba-Calzone"versprechen das ich die Kohlenhydrate auf dem Weg zum Steinerberg-Haus verbrenne.Das habe ich auf den 330HM auch geschafft.Ich habe mich dann mit einem alkoholfreiem Weizen belohnt.Und dann wollte das alkoholfreie Weizen unbedingt noch einen schönen Trail nach Altenahr fahren.Auf dem Weg nach unten habe ich unauffällig die Coca-Cola-light abgelassen weil sie sich nicht mit dem Weizenbier vertragen hat.Aber danach habe ich ein Machtwort gesprochen:Jetzt fahre ich nach Hause!Um 21uhr hatte meine Couch mich wieder.
Ich habe jede Menge Bilder und Videos
Bis bald*
Chris


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. September 2012)

BoosBiker schrieb:


> Es war heute ein schöner Tag mit euch in der "Grünen Hölle".Nur schade,dass einer zum Schluss in der Grünen Hölle verschwunden ist.
> Sven und Heino,ihr hattet mit den Spaghettis Glück! Ich bin von meiner Adenauer"Ali Baba-Calzone"noch genötigt worden am Penny-Parkplatz zu halten.Dort musste ich der Adenauer"Ali Baba-Calzone"versprechen das ich die Kohlenhydrate auf dem Weg zum Steinerberg-Haus verbrenne.Das habe ich auf den 330HM auch geschafft.Ich habe mich dann mit einem alkoholfreiem Weizen belohnt.Und dann wollte das alkoholfreie Weizen unbedingt noch einen schönen Trail nach Altenahr fahren.Auf dem Weg nach unten habe ich unauffällig die Coca-Cola-light abgelassen weil sie sich nicht mit dem Weizenbier vertragen hat.Aber danach habe ich ein Machtwort gesprochen:Jetzt fahre ich nach Hause!Um 21uhr hatte meine Couch mich wieder.
> Ich habe jede Menge Bilder und Videos
> Bis bald*
> Chris



Aha noch eine kleine Extra Runde gedreht  Man sollte schließlich auf sein "Bauchgefühl" hören


----------



## Righty (16. September 2012)

Hehe, ich hatte ja auch ein wenig Appetit auf Pizza aber dann wäre es mir wahrscheinlich genauso gegangen. So hatte ich "nur" Spagetti Bolognese und "durfte" in Svens Auto nach hause chauffiert werden - nochmal vielen Dank an das "Ringtaxi" 

Die Runde war wirklich eine echte _siteseeing_ Tour. Vor allem die rechte _site _wurde recht stark beansprucht

Im kommenden Frühjahr, wenn die ersten verrückten Privatfahrer wieder auf der Nordschleife unterwegs sind, müssen wir die Tour unbedingt wiederholen - selbstverständlich mit anschließender Einkehr bei ALI BABA

War wieder eine richtig schöne Tour mit euch 

Nur schade, dass wir zum Schluss ganz unvorbereitet nur noch zu dritt waren


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. September 2012)

*Tourbericht: EVO / Lieserpfad *

Das Wetter wurde genutzt und so fuhr ich nach Daun . Dort ist die Lieser zuhause , und ich wollte Sie etwas begleiten 




Gestartet an den Maar rollte ich mich ein.




Die FAB wechselte sich mit Trailanteil immer wieder ab. 



Kuriose Steinhaufen wurden gesichtet 




Da wurde auch schon die Burgen aus der Ferne erblickt.




Der Weg führte natürlich auf Trail dahin. 




In Manderscheid 




wurde dann auch die Lieser anspruchsvoller was mit ordentlich Höhenmeter bezahlt werden musste.




Natürlich gab es als Belohnung auch wieder Trails satt. 






Hier und da wurde es eng und man musste die Fahrlinie immer wieder suchen. Das schwerste Stück war geschafft und der Trail wurde flüssiger und spuckte mich in Wittlich wieder raus




Hier auf den Pendelbus fast 2 Std. warten und dann noch ne Stunde Busfahrt. Kurz überlegt und dann über den MaareMosel Radweg mich wieder Richtung Daun gemacht. Boah der Radweg zieht sich wie Kaugummi. Ab Km 72 war die Trinkblase leer und die Beine liefen auf Sparflamme. Kurz von Daun zeigte der Pfeil Richtung Maar . Auf dem Navi war schon der Startpunkt erkennen ( endlich ) aber die Rechnung ohne die fleißigen Baumfäller gemacht. Der Weg war gesperrt also wieder auf dem Radweg zurück und nach Daun rein(Umweg von 5km). 
Da kam mir der Pendelbus entgegen und war Voll ! ( was für ein Timing ) 
Dann an die Maar und 7 Std. später war ich wieder auf dem Weg nach Hause.

*Fazit:*
-Lieserpfad ein Besuch wert (aber Zeitintensiv)! 
-Pendelbusse fahren nur alle 2 Std. und sind auch schnell ausgebucht , am besten im Vorfeld buchen. 
-Wo es rauf geht   geht es auch wieder runter


----------



## Righty (19. September 2012)

Ohh, das sieht aber nach einer richtig schönen Tour aus! Und du scheinst sogar trocken geblieben zu sein 

Ich hab eine Runde mit asphaltiertem Untergrund gemacht und bin dabei nass geworden


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. September 2012)

Righty schrieb:


> Ohh, das sieht aber nach einer richtig schönen Tour aus! Und du scheinst sogar trocken geblieben zu sein
> 
> Ich hab eine Runde mit asphaltiertem Untergrund gemacht und bin dabei nass geworden



Ja war nicht schlecht, und Wetter war so gut wie Trocken.


----------



## Rhocco (20. September 2012)

bist du diesen lieserfad abgefahren oder auf eigene Faust? hab den Pfad gegoogelt und es ist ein Wanderpfad. kann man sowas bedenkenlos mit dem mtb abfahren... schätze da stören sich viele Wanderer dran.
sieht interessant aus und ich würde da gern mal hin.


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. September 2012)

*Grenzgängertour*:
Von Monschau nach Malmedy und wieder zurück. BoosBiker kennt sich in der Gegend auch und ich rühre was die Werbetrommel. 
Aber Samstag geht es schon los . 
Streckenlänge um die 75 km und 1000 hm , natürlich im Kettenfressertempo ..
Wer Interesse hat soll sich einfach melden


----------



## Derk (21. September 2012)

Rhocco schrieb:


> bist du diesen lieserfad abgefahren oder auf eigene Faust? hab den Pfad gegoogelt und es ist ein Wanderpfad. kann man sowas bedenkenlos mit dem mtb abfahren... schätze da stören sich viele Wanderer dran.
> sieht interessant aus und ich würde da gern mal hin.



Ich habe gehört, wegen des großen Wanderer-Aufkommens an Wochenenden ist es ratsam, nur montags-freitags dort zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (21. September 2012)

Derk schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, wegen des großen Wanderer-Aufkommens an Wochenenden ist es ratsam, nur montags-freitags dort zu fahren.



Also ich war am Dienstag da und hatte auf dem ganzen Weg ca. 40 Wanderer getroffen. Aber am Wochenende ist bestimmt mehr los.


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. September 2012)

*EVO:Eifel-Ardennen*

BoosBiker hatte mich eingeladen zu den Eifel-Ardennen.
Samstag morgen machte ich mich auf den Weg. Am Treffpunkt wartete der Guide schon. 
Also los gehtâs und es kam âHarz-Feelingâ auf 




Das Wetter war sehr grau also mal was dagegen tun






Trails wurden natÃ¼rlich nicht ausgelassen, dennoch wollten die RÃ¤der mehr 



Weiter ging es zum hÃ¶chsten Wasserfall Belgiens 




Weiter FlussabwÃ¤rts 






Ging es wieder hoch zum Moor und hier tauchte wieder das âHarz-Feelingâ auf 




Weiter Ã¼ber die Ebene und runter â¦




â¦zur Pause




Jetzt ging es wieder hoch 




,diverse BachÃ¼berquerungen wurden Ã¼berwunden






ging es wieder auf die Hochebene und zum Ausgangspunkt zurÃ¼ck.




Nach 76 km und fast 1000 hm  tauchten wir wieder am Startpunkt auf.




Chris es war eine sehr nette Tour ! 

*Fazit*:
-Sehr schÃ¶ne Gegend , mischung aus Harz/Alpen/WH
-Wetter wurde doch noch schÃ¶n 
-Lecker Fritten und Pfandfreies GetrÃ¤nk


----------



## Righty (22. September 2012)

Danke für den kleine Tourbericht, ich hoffe, ihr habt genug 

Nicht, dass es morgen doch noch regnet 


Weitere Berichterstattung folgt...


----------



## BoosBiker (23. September 2012)

*Ich  grüße die sympatischen Mitfahrer/in vom Wochenende zwischen Monschau und  Malmedy.Wenn man die Sympatie in Kilometer und Höhenmeter umrechnet,hatte jede Tour  500km mit 5000Höhenmeter.Es war eine tolle Leistung von euch!* *Bis  zur nächsten Tour!*
*Chris*


----------



## Righty (24. September 2012)

Chris, ich kann dir absolut Zustimmen!

Wie versprochen, auch vom Sonntag gibt es einen kleinen Tourbericht

Route:
Von Monschau nach Malmedy und zurück

Teilnehmer:
  Boosbiker (Guide)
  Hortensie
  Righty

  Um kurz nach acht ging es von Köln aus mit dem Auto nach Monschau. Kurz vor Monschau machten sich plötzlich rund 15 kleine Regentropfen auf unserer Windschutzscheibe breit  sollte das ein schlechtes Zeichen sein?

  Kurz vor zehn wurde der Guide gesichtet, der vereinbarte Treffpunkt war erreicht  Regentropfen waren keine mehr in Sicht und sollten uns über den Tag auch nicht mehr begegnen.

  Nach dem Ausladen und Zusammenbau der Räder ging es gemütlich los. Nach 500 Metern wurde noch mal kurz der Luftdruck der Reifen korrigiert und wenige Metern später erreichten wir auch schon die erste kurze Tragepassage, eine winklig abwärts führende Treppe, an sich wäre sie fahrbar gewesen  die letzte Stufe war jedoch recht hoch und so wurde der Guide das erste Mal seiner Aufgabe gerecht und warnte uns vor einer zu unbekümmerten Abfahrt. 

  Unser Guide führte uns dann durch wunderschöne Täler und Höhen Richtung Belgien. Die Umgebung und auch der Untergrund wechselte immer wieder. Es ging parallel zu Bächen und Flüssen durch enge und breite Täler, über breite Forstautobahnen, über Wurzelteppiche, rauf und runter. Natürlich hatte der Guide auch ein paar Singletrails mit eingebaut, diese konnten von uns, von ganz wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen, gut bewältigt werden. Wenn man schon mal am Wasser unterwegs ist, sollte dieses auch Kontakt mit dem Rad bekommen. So wurden unterwegs auch einige Bach-/Flussdurchquerungen unternommen  alle Durchfahrten hätten auch über Brücken umgangen werden können, davon wurde aber kaum Gebrauch gemacht. Nach einer Durchfahrt hatte Hortensie den rechten Fuß nass und kurze Zeit später ich den linken. Wir überlegten kurz ob es sinnvoll wäre die Schuhe zu tauschen  wir konnten uns aber nicht einigen wer die nassen bekommt    Das Wetter wurde immer sonniger und so waren die nassen Füße schnell vergessen. 
  Nach rund 35km war Malmedy erreicht; hier machten wir es uns gemütlich und es gab Fritten (wenn man schon mal in Belgien ist) Anschließend kehrten wir noch in einem Cafe ein und so war für das leibliche Wohl ausreichend gesorgt.
  Die Rückfahrt nach Monschau wurde teilweise auf neuen, aber auch auf den schon auf dem Hinweg befahrenen Wegen bewältigt. Kurz vor dem Ziel entdeckten wir noch ein kleines Wirtshäuschen mit Terrasse, schnell war der Beschluss gefasst, hier das Ende der Tour zu begießen. Die letzten paar Kilometerchen ging es nur noch bergab. 

  Zum Abschluss ging es für eine kleine Stadtrundfahrt noch ins Ortszentrum von Monschau  ein schönes Städtchen!


  [FONT="]
 [/FONT]  Datensatz Garmin GPSmap62s (grobe Messfehler händisch gelöscht):

  Streckenlänge: 75,1km
  Zeit in Fahrt: 5h27
  Pausenzeit: 2h52
  Höhenmeter: 1233m


  Die erste Bachdurchfahrt...






...wir mussten alle durch...





...unser Guide hatte das Zwischenziel schön schmücken lassen 





...das bezwungene Höhenprofil...





...und zum Abschluss noch ein Überblick zum Streckenverlauf...




(C) Google


  Mein Lob und Dank gilt Chris, er hat uns sehr umsichtig und  abwechslungsreich durch das schöne Grenzgebiet zwischen Deutschland und  Belgien geführt.

  Mein Respekt und Lob gilt Hortensie, sie hat sich auf das Abenteuer  Von Monschau nach Malmedy und zurück eingelassen und hat bis zu  Schluss super durchgehalten.


*   Ich danke euch Beiden für den wirklich tollen Sonntag und freue mich auf unsere nächste Tour!*


----------



## Hortensie (24. September 2012)

Hallo Chris, hallo Heino,

es war eine sehr schöne Tour mit Euch. 

Zum Glück war mir vorher nicht wirklich klar, wieviel wir fahren wollen...und so hatten wir einen schönen Sonntag. Mein Dank an Euch für die Rücksicht, den Respekt und die doppelte Espressopause.

und mein Kater hält sich wundersamerweise sogar in Grenzen...?!?!?

Bis bald
schöne Grüße von 
Tanja


----------



## Pepin (29. September 2012)

Hi WH-Fründe

Ja ich bins 

Hab für morgen mal wieder eine Tour eingestellt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13413


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Oktober 2012)

Neulich hier ...




und heute da...


----------



## Anfaenger64 (2. November 2012)

Auf Geheiss eines aktiven Forumsmitgliedes: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13532


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (3. November 2012)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Auf Geheiss eines aktiven Forumsmitgliedes:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13532



Also anmelden und Spass haben


----------



## joscho (11. November 2012)

Danke Sven 
 @Kalinka
Bei mir waren es 36,32km. Bin aber auch nur schwer aus dem Kreisel wieder rausgekommen


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. November 2012)

So Rad und Ich bin wieder sauber ...
Tourbericht folgt


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. November 2012)

*EVO: Tourbericht Wahner Heide zur KarnevalÂ´s Zeit *

Es wurde sich in Lohmar getroffen was sich nach aussagen einiger zum Tour Hot Spot entwickelt hat .

Dabei waren 

SueÃstoff
Kalinka
marathoni66
Rote Laterne
Bergjumper
BoosBiker
ALIDA
Holzlarer
Hortensie
Joscho
Jochen 
Olli
Guide 
Kettenfresser , wen habe ich vergessen ???





Gut gelaunt rollten wir uns ein und er Guide hatte seinen Spass ( Links und nach rechts fahren ). Der Belag wechselte schnell und der Karnavalszug tauchte in die Wahner Heide ein. 







Der Weiher wurde umrundet und es ging Berghoch. 
Unterwegs wurde dann noch Erste Hilfe geleitet und der Rettungsdienst eingewiesen ( Vielen Dank das Ihr so gut reagiert habt !!! ) 
Nachdem der Notarzt eintraf setzten wir unsere Tour fort. Am âTeleâ wurde kurz die Aussieht genossen





...was einige doch erstaunte .





Weiter ging es Ã¼ber den Trail und breitere Wege . Unterwegs wurde Helmut  noch gesichtet. Weiter Bergan wurde am Kreisverkehr âgewartetâ 
Durch das Dorf ging es an den Teichen zum âBaumâ. Kurz Ã¼ber die Strasse gehuscht , folgten wir den AuslÃ¤ufern bevor Ã¼ber den PfÃ¼tzenweg die Landebahn angesteuert wurde. Sehr beeindruckend wie nah man an die Flugzeuge rankommt.





Weiter ging es durch WÃ¤lder und das Dorf tauchte erneut auf. Hinten raus noch eine schleife gedreht ging es zum Ausgangspunkt zurÃ¼ck. 

*Fazit:*

Viele Mitfahrer und neue Gesichter
Touren werden Ã¼ber die Landesgrenze bekannt 
Danke an alle Mitfahren fÃ¼r die RettungsmaÃnahmen !!!! 
Wetter hat sich auch von der besten Seite gezeigt. 
Prinz gefunden Bauer und Jungfrau lieÃen aber auf sich warten.


----------



## Hortensie (11. November 2012)

Sven, vielen Dank für die schöne Tour mit netten Leuten, den Tourbericht und dann auch noch Prinzenwetter 
Schöne Grüße von Tanja


----------



## Sueßstoff (11. November 2012)

Sven, danke für die tolle Tour.. sympathische Mitstreiter hast du eingeladen...mit Hin- und Rückfahrt hatte ich 73.34 km auf dem Tacho! Viele WP Points...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (12. November 2012)

Ja, das war nicht so richtig schlecht und lechzt nach Wiederholung! Das Tempo war Reha+ und trotzdem habe ich am Ende geschwächelt....das muss sich ändern...


----------



## BoosBiker (12. November 2012)

Sorry,aber ich habe bis jetzt von der traumhaft schönen Dream-Team-Tour geträumt!
Danke Sven,mach weiter so.


----------



## Kalinka (12. November 2012)

joscho schrieb:


> @Kalinka
> Bei mir waren es 36,32km. Bin aber auch nur schwer aus dem Kreisel wieder rausgekommen



Danke, dann nehm ich besser doch die 29 km meines batterieleeren Garmin...sonst trage ich noch zuviel ein...und die Blockwarte kriechen wieder aus Ihren Löchern.


----------



## joscho (12. November 2012)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Danke, dann nehm ich besser doch die 29 km meines batterieleeren Garmin...sonst trage ich noch zuviel ein...und die Blockwarte kriechen wieder aus Ihren Löchern.



Tsss, wen kümmern denn die 
Das man im WP auch mal Kreise fährt ist mir nicht unbekannt - aber gleich 7km   Ich glaube, hinter dem Sven fahre ich auch nicht mehr her


----------



## Holzlarer (12. November 2012)

Danke an Sven und die netten Mitfahrer/innen für die schöne "Goldener Oktober" Tour









@Sehr beeindruckend wie nah man an die Flugzeuge rankommt.

Yep, sieht aum Foto viel weiter weg aus , als in real









das Essen wurde auch brüderlich/schwesterlich geteilt






Lissy noch etwas skeptisch, ob daher der Grillgedanke kam?





Hat viel Spass gemacht, gerne wieder, vielleicht schaff ichs ja auch mal wieder ne Tour im 7GB reinzustellen....

VG Dirk


----------



## ALIDA (12. November 2012)

Hallo, ich fand die Tour super. Vor allem aber war das Fahrtempo genau richtig für mich. Freue mich schon auf das nächste Mal mit euch.

Liebe Grüße aus Burscheid
Alida


----------



## joscho (13. November 2012)

> das Essen wurde auch brüderlich/schwesterlich geteilt



Äh Moment, Hilfe bei der Beseitigung Deiner Knoblauchfrikadelle hattest Du ausgeschlagen


----------



## Montana (13. November 2012)

*WH Einflugschneise im September 2012* ​


----------



## BoosBiker (3. Januar 2013)

Bei dem schlechtem Wetter hier in Deutschland kann man trotzdem Fahrrad fahren - in Spanien 






Mallorca




so sieht eine kurze Hose im Dezember aus





die Flugzeit nach Mallorca war nicht lange




so sieht ein spanischer Wald im Winter aus




ein Radweg führt direkt am Strand entlang

ein fröhlicher Winter-Gruß
Chris


----------



## Righty (3. Januar 2013)

Tolle Bilder  
In meinem Trainingsraum ist immer das gleiche, langweilige "Wetter" 

Grüße,
Heino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoosBiker (7. Januar 2013)

Wir haben den höchsten Berg Kölns erklommen! Alida,Frank,Chris.            
Den Monte Troodelöh.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/25629


----------



## ALIDA (8. Januar 2013)

Trotz Matsch, Regen und Dunkelheit, war die (für mich never-ending) Tour super!!!
Danke für die Rücksicht lieber Bossbiker und lieber Süßstoff.


----------



## Pepin (15. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen ...

Ja Ja ich lebe noch 

Habe morgen eine Schneetour Wahnerheide eingestellt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13685


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. Februar 2013)

Ja krieche auch gerade unter dem Stein hervor. Und was muss ich sehen ...nur am Regnen :kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## Pete04 (2. Februar 2013)

...wer so spät nachts unter Steinen hervorkriecht sieht sicher über sich die hellerleuchtete "Päffgen"-Reklame... und kann sich posthum inne Harz-IG mal zu Wort melden, oh Krankheitsfall... LG, der Pete, Netzavatar...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNE2Kf2HbTo"]Laing - Morgens immer mÃ¼de - YouTube[/nomedia]

Nimm dir die Gurken, Svennie...


----------



## BoosBiker (2. Februar 2013)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ja krieche auch gerade unter dem Stein hervor. Und was muss ich sehen ...nur am Regnen :kotz::kotz::kotz:


Ja,hab noch etwas Geduld der Schnee kommt noch. 
Gruß Chris


----------



## Razzor (2. Februar 2013)

Heute gabs ein kurzes Zeitfenster zum biken, sonst hat es geregnet/geschneit. 
Kaldauer Grube ist übrigens im unteren Bereich kaum fahrbar. Soviel Matsch, das man versinkt. Hab mein neues Bike ziemlich eingesaut...


----------



## BoosBiker (2. Februar 2013)

Das Wetter war super:


----------



## Razzor (3. Februar 2013)

Genau 3h, dann hat es hier zummindest geregnet oder geschneit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ALIDA (3. Februar 2013)

Boosbiker, das sind schöne Bilder von dir.


----------



## BoosBiker (7. März 2013)

Wer hat hier Vorfahrt? Ich oder Ich?


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. März 2013)

ganz klar ...rechts vor links


----------



## BoosBiker (7. März 2013)

Sehr gut,erste Frage direkt beantwortet.Jetzt eine schwierige Frage:Wann fahren wir die nächste Tour im Kettenfresser-Tempo??
Gruß
Chris


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. März 2013)

Ja wird eine schwieriger Frage mein Form ist unterirdisch schlecht. Muss mich erst etwas "einfahren" Ich hoffe Anfang April eine Tour anbieten zu können.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (8. März 2013)

Sven, dann ist der WP vorbei  Du mußt schon vorher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (9. März 2013)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Sven, dann ist der WP vorbei  Du mußt schon vorher!



verdammt


----------



## BoosBiker (9. März 2013)

Ich April wird der Frühjahrs-Pokal eröffnet!


----------



## Pete04 (16. März 2013)

Nein, nein! Treibt den Sven raus unter den Steinen (sollten diverse Hochwasser aber schon erledigt haben...)...der soll Mai Harz können... Tolles Forum, tolle Bilder....LG, der Pete, Svän-Fän....


----------



## AnjaR (17. März 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Nein, nein! Treibt den Sven raus unter den Steinen (sollten diverse Hochwasser aber schon erledigt haben...)...der soll Mai Harz können... Tolles Forum, tolle Bilder....LG, der Pete, Svän-Fän....



Tja Pete, der Sven wohnt oben auf'm Berg, da gibt's kein Hochwasser.


----------



## Pete04 (17. März 2013)

Ich schicke die Jungbrut zum Staudammbau... oben ist immer relativ, Gravity works.... LG, der Pete


----------



## Razzor (29. März 2013)

Zur Info: Der HCM ist derzeit (Stand 28.03.2013) im ersten Teil nicht fahrbar. Bagger, Trekker, und LKW´s sind in den Wald gefahren um Naturschutz zu betreiben. Dabei haben sie wohl aus Versehen Bäume und Sträucher genau auf dem Wanderweg HCM liegen lassen. 

Von Jahr zu Jahr sieht der Lohmarer Wald immer schlimmer aus


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. April 2013)

So habe die Sonne unter dem Stein gesehen und habe mich auf das Rad getraut. Erschreckend ...falls jemand meine Form findet  bitte mir bescheid geben .


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. April 2013)

Den Tag genutzt und eine schöne Runde mit Frank und Inge gefahren


----------



## Pete04 (7. April 2013)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Den Tag genutzt und eine schöne Runde mit Frank und Inge gefahren



Mensch, Sven! Wo habt ihr's denn diese unglaublich lange Einbahnstraße aufgetan!... Stichwort: Frühling - wann kommt er? Wenn du weißt wann er kommt - sag mir bitte auch aus welcher Richtung! Isch bau uns dann da paar Fenster ein für unseren Nachholbedarf.... LG, der Pete (wenn datt betonierte links im Bild kein IKEA-Parkplatz ist krieg ich die Location in den Griff...)


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. April 2013)

Wer macht die Wege kaputt ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (11. April 2013)

Du sollst doch unter 2 bar fahren, geschätzte Wildsau, heimische!


----------



## zett78 (12. April 2013)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wer macht die Wege kaputt ???



Das sind doch nicht die Fahrzeuge der Waldarbeiter, die fahren doch mit bodenschonenden Ballonreifen!! 
echt unglaublich! 
Sieht leider momentan in vielen Gegenden so aus, gestern im Wald zwischen Brol und Stockum unterwegs gewesen, auch auf solche "Spuren" getroffen


----------



## ultra2 (12. April 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Du sollst doch unter 2 bar fahren, geschätzte Wildsau, heimische!



Wenn du mit deinem Rädchen solche Spuren hinterläßt, würde ich mal prüfen lassen ob dein Rahmen nicht gewaltig verzogen ist.


----------



## Kalinka (12. April 2013)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wenn du mit deinem Rädchen solche Spuren hinterläßt, würde ich mal prüfen lassen ob dein Rahmen nicht gewaltig verzogen ist.


Ich bin ein bisschen auf Kettenfresserguiding-Entzug...
Tsvenni, zusammen die Form suchen wäre doch was?!?


----------



## Pete04 (12. April 2013)

Ja, Karin! Schnapp Ihn dich! Die Form ist mir ja wohlvertraut und bekannt.... So lieben wir den Sven! Und es gibt auch schon Komp(l)ottpläne um im grausig, garstigen Harz das Gesicht zu waren! Jedoch - die Pläne sind nur für's Gesicht! Kümmer dich doch netterweise um den Rest!!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. April 2013)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ich bin ein bisschen auf Kettenfresserguiding-Entzug...
> Tsvenni, zusammen die Form suchen wäre doch was?!?



Ja Karin ...sehr gerne konnen wir zusammen die Formen finden
Habe deinen Aufruf für das 7 GB gelesen , leider muss ich arbeiten. Aber sicherlich bekommen wir das unter einen Hut.


----------



## BoosBiker (13. April 2013)

Hey Sven ,ich hab gelesen du fährst in die Vogesen.Das ist ja Super!
Gruß aus Kürten
Chris


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. April 2013)

BoosBiker schrieb:


> Hey Sven ,ich hab gelesen du fährst in die Vogesen.Das ist ja Super!
> Gruß aus Kürten
> Chris



Ja mal schauen wie es da so wird ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. April 2013)

Mit SueÃstoff und âNagel(feile)â durch das Bergische Land. 
Leider auch mit Defekten , aber es war Sonne pur . Gerne wieder

Nageldefekt




Zahn ausgebissen und 3 ZÃ¤hne krum




ÃbeltÃ¤ter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (20. April 2013)

Ein wahrhaftiges "Dental-Massaker"! Wie fängt man sich sowatt bei vertikalem Biken ein? Oh, und, Sven - ich glaub' der Frühling 2013 iss da! LG, der Pete (hat noch alle Zähne....)


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. April 2013)

Gestern hier ...



und heute hier ...


----------



## Pete04 (28. April 2013)

Beinharte Truppe! Ich erwarte beim nächsten Turn Zeitfahrhelme - tadellose Anordnung nach Doc Fuentes! ...und tut einer/eine/irgendedwas den Svenni lüften - muss er nicht auf den Brocken liften... LG, der Pete, schönes Mann/Frauschaftsfoto!

Frage zu Pic1: war das mal Brücke? oder gesponserter Wutsprung vonne Kreissparkasse?


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. April 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Beinharte Truppe! .....
> 
> Frage zu Pic1: war das mal Brücke? oder gesponserter Wutsprung vonne Kreissparkasse?



Ne das wird eine Brücke noch im Aufbau ...ob diese als "letzter Ausweg von der Bank " sein wird ...wird die Zeit zeigen


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. Mai 2013)

Mal den schönen Tag genutzt



.


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Mai 2013)

Grüße aus dem Harz  
Bilder und Berichte werden natürlich folgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Mai 2013)




----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Mai 2013)

Wow wie der Tag vergeht und der zweite ist auch schon rum  wie hier hatten 30 min regenguss und dann noch mal 30min wo wir in der Gaststätte waren .
Aber neben Felsen gibt es auch Wurzeln 




Berichte folgen


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. Mai 2013)

So Tourbericht von Mittwoch(08.05.2013)

*JFFR/HarzTag 1 *

Auch dieses Jahr hat mich König Jögi der Erste in den Harz mit eingeladen und ich konnte dem Aufruf nicht wieder stehen. 
Also Rad und mich in den Harz gebracht Mittwoch Nachmittag sind wir pünktlich am Hotel angekommen. 
Der Lustige Pete  samt Anhang wurde unterwegs ebenfalls gefunden und die Zeit blieb noch um eine kleine Runde zu drehen.
Schnell den Brocken raufgeschummelt 





...dem König eine raffinierte Falschinformation mitgeteilt  ging es auch schon los. Eine Abfahrtsvariante wurde getestet





mit nut geringen Erfolgt im ersten drittel wollen man uns nicht so richtig vorbeilassen. 









Unten ging es dann aber immer besser. Die Runde wurde abgeschlossen und wie der Zufall es wollte 3 min nach Eintreffen wieder am Hotel tauche der König samt Gefolge auf. 
Abend´s wurde das Rittermal aus Griechisch zu uns genommen und Tag 2 durchgeplant.


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Mai 2013)

So Tourbericht von Donnerstag(09.05.2013)

*JFFR/Harz Tag 2*

Tag zwei Stand im Fokus und weiteres Gefolge vom Reich einzusammeln die auf dem Weg zu uns fahren. 
Die Runde wurde vor der HaustÃ¼re gestartet und Ã¼ber Trails schrauben wir uns nach oben, 





hier und da wurde natÃ¼rlich verweilt um auch nachher ein Foto fÃ¼r King-News zu haben. 





Oben angekommen muss der Gaul welcher an LeseschwÃ¤che leidet die Wegbeschreibung eingetrichtert werden





Es wurde sich in Richtung Klippen aufgemacht , und auf Inbesitznahme natÃ¼rlich nicht verzichtet.





Am KÃ¶niglichen GewÃ¤sser vorbei wartete der Wurzelberg auf uns.





Ãber FABÂ´s ging es zum Flutgraben, 
herzlichâ¦.





AnschlieÃend wartete ein Regenguss auf uns ,





aber das Gasthaus wo das restliche Gefolge auf uns wartete lies sich blicken.Frisch gestÃ¤rkt machte sich der KÃ¶nig mit dem Rest des harten Gefolges auf den RÃ¼ckweg,


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Mai 2013)

So Tourbericht von Freitag(10.05.2013)

*JFFR / Harz Tag 3*

Heute stand Mission Brocken auf dem Programm quasi der KÃ¶nig im Harz. 
Also wurde sich fertig gemacht





,und Ã¼ber Trails nach oben geschraubt 





bis zur HÃ¼tte 





hier kurz pausiert ging es ab hier stetig Bergan. Das Zwischenziel wurde erreicht 





wo mansch einer âBallastâ abgeworfen hat. (Pete interner)





Aber der Weg war noch lange und das schlimmste StÃ¼ck wartete auf uns. 
Die Betonrampe schien endlos zu sein, aber auch die wurde bewÃ¤ltigt. 





Auf dem Weg nach oben erblicken wir die Bahn und auch das Aufkommen an Personen nahm stÃ¤ndig zu 





Ein letzter Zwischenstopp auf dem Weg zum Gipfel wurde eingelegt.





Oben angekommen wurde auch hier der Brocken eingenommen. (Gipfelfoto wird nachgereicht)





Frisch gestÃ¤rkt machte sich der Hofstab in Richtung TrailÂ´s , 





das Grinsen kerne schnell zurÃ¼ck in die Mitfahrer.





Ein letzter Boxenstopp eingelegt und den RÃ¶ssern ebenfalls etwas Erholung gegÃ¶nnt, 





wurde der MÃ¤rchenweg angesteuert. Immer wieder sehr schÃ¶n.





Um den See ging es wieder in Richtung BettenâBurgâ


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Mai 2013)

So Tourbericht von Samstag(11.05.2013)

*JFFR / Harz Tag 4 (Teil_1)*

Durch den Kraftakt von gestern bildete der König kleine Gruppen und lies die Zügel etwas schleifen. 





Nach der Gruppenaufspaltung kreise eine 5 Mann starke Rittergefolgschaft  um den König und begleitete Ihn hinauf zum Wurmberg , wo er *Ihn* erschlagen musste
Auf dem Weg dorthin erspähte die Vor(bei)hut merkwürdige Verteidigungsanlagen.





Zuerst über 8 wurde das Biest anschließend über eine 18-25% Rampe  immer weiter in die Enge bzw, auf den Berg getrieben. Dies natürlich nicht Kampflos , was die Gruppen immer weiter aufsprengte .Oben angekommen





musste der König sämtliche Kriegstaktiken auspacken um das Moster zu erlegen. 









Durch totalen Körpereinsatz haben wir dem Biest den Schrecken genommen und um Schluss hatte es der König mal wieder geschafft, aber diese Schlacht hatte auch Verluste zu beklagen 2 Ritter sind dem Monster zum Opfer gefallen, wären die restlichen vier sich aufmachten um das nächste Königreich zu befreien.


----------



## Balu. (12. Mai 2013)

> Zur Info: Der HCM ist derzeit (Stand 28.03.2013) im ersten Teil nicht fahrbar. Bagger, Trekker, und LKW´s sind in den Wald gefahren um Naturschutz zu betreiben. Dabei haben sie wohl aus Versehen Bäume und Sträucher genau auf dem Wanderweg HCM liegen lassen.
> 
> Von Jahr zu Jahr sieht der Lohmarer Wald immer schlimmer aus



Moin,

ich möchte in der nächsten Zeit mal wieder die alte Heimat besuchen, kann mir jemand sagen wie es aktuell um den Zustand bestellt ist, und oder was man meiden muss ?

Danke


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Mai 2013)

Balu. schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich möchte in der nächsten Zeit mal wieder die alte Heimat besuchen, kann mir jemand sagen wie es aktuell um den Zustand bestellt ist, und oder was man meiden muss ?
> 
> Danke



Wenn du warten kannst werde ich diese Woche mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## Balu. (12. Mai 2013)

Danke Sven ! Ich bin planmäßig am 25.Mai da ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Mai 2013)

Balu. schrieb:


> Danke Sven ! Ich bin planmäßig am 25.Mai da ...


Das bekomme ich hin ..werde dir dann eine PN schicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gnikder (15. Mai 2013)

Ich wusste ja nicht das der Harz in der Umgebung von der Wahner Heide ist.


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Mai 2013)

Gnikder schrieb:


> Ich wusste ja nicht das der Harz in der Umgebung von der Wahner Heide ist.



..Ja die WH umfasst auch solche Gebiete  auch wenn dies nur eine Urlaubsbekannschaft war


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Mai 2013)

Die Welt ist doch ein Dorf , 
durch Pete Autofahrkünste und Zufall haben wir teile der Harztruppe quasi vor dem Heimartrevier aufgelesen. 

Hier hat doch glatt einer vergessen 
a)das ganze Rad zu waschen 
b)den hinterreifen mit zu benutzen 





Natürlich wurde sich angeschlossen und es ging los . Der Trail ließ nicht lange auf sich warten. 
Hier und da wurde natürlich auch verweilt. 




-



-




Die Bachdurchfahrt wurde rasant durchfahren 





,und dabei das Hindernis fast übersehen. 





Zwischendurch ging es auch wieder hoch aber auch wieder runter. 
Es war mir mal wieder eine Ehre mit teilen des JFFR zu fahren.


----------



## Pete04 (20. Mai 2013)

Hach, papperlapapp! Wir danken Sven und Frank für die Bevorratung solch unglaublicher Schlammreserven - sowatt muss fein gewässert und gepflegt werden! Nach Pinselbearbeitung vonne Guten haben die Bikeframes Spuren vonne Römerzeit preisgegen - eventuelle Scherbenfunde gehen direkt ans Heimatmuseum Neunkirchen! LG, der Pete, dankbar für solche Kumpels inne Nachbarschaft...


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Mai 2013)

Grüße aus Rodalben nachher sogar mit Bild

Sueßstoff und meine Wenigkeit im neuen Gebiet unterwegs . Erster Eindruck


----------



## Pete04 (28. Mai 2013)

Ui, da freuen wir uns an Garnituren an Buntsandsteinen... Vorfreu, der Pete.


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Mai 2013)

Hier schon mal ein erster Bildeindruck aus der Gegend



-


----------



## Pete04 (29. Mai 2013)

Also, Pic one iss doch nich fahrbar - oder habt Ihr alten Schlawiner wieder den Steinkauz-Wingsuit reaktiviert??? Man muss 'se einfach im Auge behalten... Schön, Euch inne Landschaft zu wissen, ihr "Schweinekumpels"...


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Mai 2013)

*Tag 1 unseres Rodalben Abenteuers :*

Anreise per Auto ging flott ,so dass wir den Tag noch genutzt haben um uns näher zu kommen. Ein schönes Städtchen dieses Rodalben.





Aber natürlich waren wir nicht wegen der Stadt sondern wegen den Trail´s  ja hier , Also schon mal den Bekanntesten Trail ( Felsenwanderweg ) guten Tag gesagt. 





Unsere heute GPS Tour ( kurz und knackig ) führte fast gar nicht über diesen Weg . Aber auch solche Strecken müssen erfahren werden. Denn hier gibt es unzählige Kreuzpfade und wer weiß vielleicht ist was schönes dabei. 
Aber dazu ging es wie sollte es auch anders sein erstmal bergan.





Oben konnte dann eine weitere Felsformation bestaunt werden, 





bevor es noch weiter nach oben ging.Oben sollte es tatsächlich über einen Radweg weiter gehen ..schäm dich böser Track...





Also wurde kurzerhand die schleife ausgelassen und über eine Wiese tauchte plötzlich das F auf . 





Oh wie fein , aber hier stand Spaß an erster Stellen und das Grinsen wurde fest im Gesicht verankert. 





Kurz über den Bach Pete was für dich zum üben  machen wir uns auf den Heimweg,





Fazit : Nach anfänglichen suchen bzw. GPS Tour nachfahren doch noch das F befahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Mai 2013)

*Tag 2 : Rodalben zeigt sich von der nassen Seite.*

Als der Wecker klingelte liefen schon die Tropfen am Fenster runter . Die Wetteraussichten am FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ckstisch sahen nicht besser aus ..heute wird es nur regnen .
Also was machen â¦.das âFâ juckte aber so stark also machten wir uns auf den Weg. 

Vorbei an den âBruderfelsenâ fÃ¼hrte uns das âFâ zum âalter Bierkellerâ hmmm jetzt was trinken. Ohh geschlossen , trotz mehrmaligen Klopfens keine Reaktion





Aber in der HÃ¶hle wohnte wohl Petrus ,den ich damit wohl unsanft geweckt hatte , die Schleusen Ã¶ffneten sich und das âkÃ¼hle Nassâ kam von oben und sollte uns stets begleiten.





Aber wir fÃ¼hrten unseren Weg fort am âKiesfelsâ vorbei fÃ¼hrte der Weg zur âAlte Burgâ und dann zum Oberer Horberg. In der Zwischenzeit kamen die Regensachen zum Vorscheinen die Bilder wurden unschÃ¤rfer





und die Gesichter ...ernster 





wo war es hin das eingemeiselte Grinsen vom Vortag. Da musste Abhilfe geschaffen werden 





Selbst die RÃ¤der wechselten bei dem Untergrund langsam aber sicher die Farbe 





Weiter Richtung âHilschberghausâ konnte man auf der anderen Seite den Startpunkt erkennen.





Mensch wo war die Zeit gebliebenâ¦Petrus gab nicht nach ,also mussten wir als klÃ¼gerer den RÃ¼ckzug antreten . Es galt noch Maschine , Material und Mensch zu versorgen. 
Morgen geht es ab da weiter â¦hoffentlich mit einem schlafendes Petrus 

P.S. lass die Schuhe trocken sein


----------



## Pete04 (30. Mai 2013)

Seeehr schöööön! Jetzt sucht der Svennie mir schon Bäche raus...in DEM gibts bestimmt Grundeln - die erhöhen den sportlichen Ergeiz (blödes Bachbett kann ja jeder...) und zwingen zum "Grundeln umrundeln" - quasi sportlichen Zick-Zack durch die Furt... LG an die Crew, haben heute alle die Tellerchen leergegessen - morgen muss klappen mit eurem Wetter... Euch immer eine Hand voll Sandstein unter die Stollen, der Pete.


----------



## Kettenfresser (31. Mai 2013)

*Tag 3 : Die Sonne hat uns gefunden.*


Nach der Schlamm & Regenschlacht von gestern meine es Petrus gut mit uns. 
Aber da war ja noch die Frage nach den Schuhe ? Ob die Trocken geworden sind?
Seht selbst 





Ok hier und da musste der Schutzhalte auslÃ¶sen , aber dafÃ¼r war er ja auch da 
Mit sauberen Reiter und Ross machen wir uns auf den Weg.





zum Hilschberghaus 





wo wir den âFâ Weg fortsetzten.





wieder erwartete uns Felsformationen und Trail satt.









An der GippelstÃ¼rmer HÃ¼tte vorbei







tauchten kleine TÃ¼rme auf. 





Petrus meine es weiter gut mit uns








tauchte der Kuhfelsen auf 





kaum angekommen schlich sich der erste Defekt ein . Die SattelstÃ¼tze wollte nicht mehr so.
Aber auch das Problem kÃ¶nnte gelÃ¶st werden. Zurufe von anderen MTBÂ´ler â





> Da habt Ihr zuviel Federweg


â wurden natÃ¼rlich gekontert â





> Macht aber mehr Spass


â.
ZurÃ¼ck auf den Trail 





ereilte sich der erste Sturz . Der Matsch wollte das Hinterrad nicht mehr loslassen.
Aber weiter ging es zur nÃ¤chstens Felsformation 







spucke uns der Trail im Clausertal wieder raus. Ãber die âPeteâ BrÃ¼cke folgten wir dem âFâ . Selbst Absperrband konnte uns nicht stoppen. Am Feiertag âBaumfÃ¤llarbeitenâ nee glaube ich nicht. Huch wo war der Weg hin?





Schnell gefunden schrauben man sich zum âKarl-May-Felsenâ hoch. Das StÃ¼ck hatte es in sich. 








Die Flow Abfahrt entschÃ¤digte aber fÃ¼r alles , wenn da nicht der Felsen gewesen wÃ¤re. Passte sich Perfekt zwischen Bremshebel und den mit Fingern umschlossenen Lenker ein. Aua 
Zum GlÃ¼ck nichts weiter passiert , knallte prompt die Pedale gegen das Schienbein. Aber auch der Defektteufel wollte heute noch was SpaÃ haben , Stock im Hinterrad bzw, Bremse die nachher gar nicht mehr aufmachen wollte gesellten sich zur SattelstÃ¼tze hinzu. 
Jetzt durchfuhren wir die âBÃ¤renhÃ¶hleâ





ging es ab hier fast nur noch flowig Bergab und Spuckte uns am âBruderfelsenâ wieder raus. 
Wow was fÃ¼r ein Trail


----------



## Pete04 (31. Mai 2013)

Hui, hui, hui! Dem Sven seine "Orte-Leiste" füllt sich ja ordentlich... Wo kriegt ihr bloß all' diese Defekte her - Beziehungen? Mit 'nem handfesten Fön im Gepäck reist ihr auf jeden Fall im Premium-Segment; Reschpekt an dieser Stell! LG, der Pete - ganz schön viel Sandstein habt ihrs gefunden...


----------



## Sueßstoff (31. Mai 2013)

KURZER VIDEOEINDRUCK AUS RODALBEN ...


----------



## Pete04 (31. Mai 2013)

Mensch, watt hammers hier in NRW nach Wasser "gefleht"! - Ihr habt's gehabt!!! Auf Franks Video sieht's aus wie Truppenübungsplatz - wenn ich nicht wüsste dass wir hier über einen Hangpfad sprechen...Hoffentlich hattet ihr ordentlich Spaß - und da sind sicher nicht die Fönsequenzen mit gemeint... LG, der Pete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (5. Juni 2013)

So heute war ich hier 





und habe die arbeiten gesehen


----------



## Pete04 (6. Juni 2013)

Buena Notte, Svennie! NIEMALS würden wir deinem Tourenvorschlag ausweichend antworten (Danke, Locals!) - jedoch: Du hämmerst ja nunmehr (nach langer Abstinenz inne "Orte-App-2013") in Verbindung mit süßem Holz Tracks raus datt die Schwarte kracht....
...die Speerspitze vonne JFFR shuttelt Freitach (den gibt's tatsächlich frei...) in den Süden um die Dominanz der rechten Rheinseite ein wenig aufzuweichen - stay tuned! WE Dienst und deswegen nix drin - aber Pics nach Tour lieben wir und hassen teuer! Bis demnächst, der Pete


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. Juni 2013)

Kein Problem Pete , es wird noch genug Touren geben. 

Wo geht es denn hin ? der Süden ist Groß


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juni 2013)

Kuckst Du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10667223&postcount=4809

Gefühlte 792 Pics vonne Handycam directamente direkt inne Tonne, ich hoffe der König legt nach! F-Way sozusagen ein bisschen näher mit fetter Dichte an Trails - mehr geht im EU-kontrollierten Europa nimmer, wir haben auffem Parkplatz stundenlang mit Knüppels auffenander eingehauen um die Lachfalten zu dichten... Yehaa, der Pete (...na...und....doch einen satten Tacken neidisch datt jemand Samstag die 3-Bäche-Option ziehen kann..) Habt's Euch locker, der Pete! Ihr seid's die Spaßgranaten, wir arbeiten noch dran..


----------



## Pete04 (19. Juni 2013)

Laut Presse sind jetzt Neuauflagen vom Kartenmaterial "Wahner Heide" wieder im freien Vertrieb - gibt's da eine Empfehlung vom Forum? Bedankt für Vorschläge, der Pete


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Juni 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Laut Presse sind jetzt Neuauflagen vom Kartenmaterial "Wahner Heide" wieder im freien Vertrieb - gibt's da eine Empfehlung vom Forum? Bedankt für Vorschläge, der Pete



Hallo Pete , was willst du denn auf der schäl sick  
Ich habe nur [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/3935873484/ref=as_li_tf_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1638&creative=6742&creativeASIN=3935873484&linkCode=as2&tag=wwwheideterra-21"] die Karte [/ame] von der WH ob es da was neues gibt weiß ich aber nicht 

Hier  gibt es aber auch eine PDF-Datei von der WH


----------



## Pete04 (19. Juni 2013)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hallo Pete , was willst du denn auf der schäl sick
> Ich habe nur  die Karte  von der WH ob es da was neues gibt weiß ich aber nicht
> 
> Hier  gibt es aber auch eine PDF-Datei von der WH



Bedankt, edler Sven! Bei DEM Maßstab sollten selbst die Hundeköttel klar als möglicher "Drop" erkennbar sein - und datt Dingen hatt jetzt eine Relaunch erlebt...Bedankt an dieser Stell, wird geordert! LG, der Pete, Svän-Fän...


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Juli 2013)

So heute mal nach langer Zeit mal wieder in der WH unterwegs gewesen 




Hier was zum Spielen ( Danni ) 




Und die heute besucht


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. Juli 2013)

Naafbachtal doch noch sehr nass und schlammig


----------



## Abund (18. August 2013)

Heute habe ich auf der Nummer 9 diesen Zettel hängen sehen. leider soll/muss der neue (sehr gut gebaute) Table wieder abgebaut werden  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1448575?in=set

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1448574?in=set


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (19. August 2013)

Selbst schuld ...wer baut ..muss damit rechnen


----------



## bibi1952 (19. August 2013)

Abund schrieb:


> Heute habe ich auf der Nummer 9 diesen Zettel hängen sehen. leider soll/muss der neue (sehr gut gebaute) Table wieder abgebaut werden



Als ich dieses Teil vor 2 Wochen bei der Abfahrt gesehen habe, konnte ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.
Vollpfosten
Dies ist ein in der Karte eingezeichneter Waldweg. 
Jetzt wird sicher wieder der gesammte Trail gesperrt!


----------



## Fabian93 (4. September 2013)

Als ich das letzte mal dort unterwegs waren haben wir ein paar Bekannte getroffen die da wohl indirekt dran beteiligt waren. Habe mich auch erstmal total gewundert, laut denen war es aber mit dem Grundbesitzer abgesprochen.
Könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass der Zettel von jemanden stammt dem die Biker mal wieder nicht passen.


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. November 2013)

So dann lasse ich auch wieder was von mir hören 

Ja es ist ruhig um mich geworden , das liegt daran das aktuell eine Hausumbau ansteht. Jeder der so was schon mal gemacht kenn das Problem mit der Freizeit für das Hobby. 
Das Rad habe ich schon sehr lange ...viel zu lange nicht mehr bewegt. 
Aber der Winterpokal steht ja quasi vor der Tür. 
Also ein guter Anlass wieder auf das Rad zu steigen und etwas zu fahren. 

Drei Leute sind schon gefunden , aber wir suchen noch zwei die mitfahren wollen.
Level : Anfängertauglich mit etwas Fahrtechnik Erfahrung sollte vorhanden sein.
Fitness: meine ist mit mehr da , daher total egal.
Standort: Es wäre nicht schlecht wenn mal hin und wieder eine Tour zusammen fahren kann.

Also wer wäre dabei ?


----------



## Pepin (5. November 2013)

Na dann mache ich das auch mal mit dem Hören lassen.
Es ist ja wieder Winter.
Muß ich mal schauen ob ich dan noch ändern kann dann komme ich zu euch ins team.

Wie heit dein Team?


----------



## etClaudia (6. November 2013)

@_Kettenfresser_:
Das hört sich gut an! Ich kenne das mit dem Umbau bzw. Renovieren. Stecken grad im Umzugschaos und ich hab mein Rad auch schon ein paar Wochen nicht mehr gesehen.. Würde aber dennoch über Winter wieder fahren.
Also, ich würde mich freuen, wenn es noch mit deiner Winterpokaltruppe klappt (Name?).

Viele Grüße
etClaudia


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. November 2013)

Hallo Micha , 
schön das du bei uns mitradelst  damit wäre dir der erste Platz im Team schon mal sicher 

EtClaudia, gerne kannst du mitmachen  Hier der Teamname:Projekt14


----------



## Pepin (6. November 2013)

Nimm mich mal an in deinem Team

naja mal schauen denn ich habe ja auch ein Projekt 14  daher passt es

www.traum-radreise.de

1.4.2014 gehts los auf Weltradreise.

Was wäre denn mit montana als nummer 5 im team.

Heute hatten wir ja super WP Wetter das gefällt mir 2:15 im Dauerregen


----------



## etClaudia (7. November 2013)

Moin Sven,
danke für die Info, habe mich jetzt mal beworben und werde
morgen schon die ersten Punkte beim zur-Arbeit-fahren sammeln.
VG.Claudia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (8. November 2013)

Ja Claudia habe ich gesehen, vielleicht geht was am Sonntag .. wenn ich noch weiß wie Radfahren geht


----------



## Pepin (8. November 2013)

super es geht aufwärts

wann ist die erste gemeinsame tour?


----------



## thommy88 (10. November 2013)

Will/fährt zufälligerweise morgen früh jemand in der Umgebung Troisdorf/Wahner Heide?

gruß

thommy88


----------



## Pepin (10. November 2013)

Hier die touren für die kommende Woche, wer lust hat kommt mit
http://www.radlerfruen.de/index.php?action=termine


----------



## etClaudia (11. November 2013)

Moin zusammen,
 @Kettenfresser: Ich weiß was du meinst! Auf der einen Seite versuche ich schon mit dem Trekkingrad über Wurzeln zu kommen - der MTB-Schmacht ist also da -  (zum Glück ist mein Rad heile geblieben), auf der anderen Seite bin ich mit dem MTB bestimmt auch wieder etwas zurück, was meinen techn. Übungsstand angeht. Tja ja - wir werden sehen, was noch geht! 
 @Pepin: Ja, wir können gerne mal gemeinsam eine Tour fahren. Sonst kennt sich die Winterpokal-Gruppe ja gar nicht.
Eine Grundvorraussetzung habe ich aber: Trocken von oben muss es schon sein. Mein Favourit ist meistens Sonntag, da ich kein super Nachlicht habe und es ja in der Woche schon früh düster ist.

VG. C.


----------



## BoosBiker (11. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,wie wäre es am Samstag oder Sonntag gegen 10Uhr mit einer Tour in Altenberg??                     

Eine  Tour durch das Eifgenbachtal,Linnefetal und Dhünntal

20Km 
ca.300Hm
Tourverlauf:
Schöllerhof-Eifgenbachtal-Markusmühle-Rausmühle,Neuenmühle-Stumpf-Grunewald-Plettenburg-Könenmühle-Linnefetal-Maria  in der Aue-Dhünntal-Schöllerhof

Ist ganz einfach,Sven das schaffst du!
Gruß aus Kürten
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (11. November 2013)

Hallo Claudia, 
man muss ja mal eine Anfang finden. Im Moment besteht der Tag auf Arbeiten / Haus / Schlafen . Aber ich werde mal was ausarbeiten wie ich mir Tage "freischaufen" kann. 

Chris sehr nett von dir leider kann ich dieses Wochenende nicht da muss ich Arbeiten ( Spätschicht ) geht also gar nichts. 
Gerne ein anderes Wochenende. Sa wird aber nicht gehen ( Hauptarbeitstag fürs Haus ) Sonntag wenn dann.


----------



## Schildbürger (11. November 2013)

Hallo Chris,
wenns passt und nicht regnet wäre ich dabei. Sa. oder So. egal, muss ich nur bis Fr. wissen.


----------



## BoosBiker (11. November 2013)

Ok Sven ,Samstag ist meistens etwas günstiger,weniger Wanderer.Es können sich gerne noch Leute anschließen.Ich frage Tanja ob sie mitkommen möchte.
Gruß
Chris


----------



## BoosBiker (11. November 2013)

Sorry, ich meine natürlich Helmut


----------



## Schildbürger (13. November 2013)

Hi, wie gesagt Sa, ist Ok. Müsste dann nur die Uhrzeit wissen. 
Und es könnte sogar die Sonne scheinen,


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. November 2013)

Wie gesagt ich habe Spätschicht und Samstag geht zur Zeit gar nicht ( Hauptumbautag ) 
Chriss wann hast du denn mal Sonntags Zeit ? 01.12.2013 könnte ich dir grob anbieten


----------



## BoosBiker (14. November 2013)

Hallo Sven ,1.12. können wir gerne eine Tour fahren.Ich habe Zeit.
Gruß 
Chris


----------



## BoosBiker (15. November 2013)

Hallo Helmut,morgen 10uhr parkplatz schöllerhof ist das ok?


----------



## Schildbürger (15. November 2013)

Ist OK! Du hast PM. Bis dann.


----------



## BoosBiker (28. November 2013)

Halli hallo,
Sven hatte mich um eine Tour gebete.Hier ist sie:http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14240
Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (28. November 2013)

Sehr gut bin dabei


----------



## i-men (2. Dezember 2013)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Sehr gut bin dabei



Schade dass Du nicht dabei warst.
War echt eine sehr klasse Tour, Danke nochmal an Chris.

Die geheim geschossenen Bilder meiner Mitfahrer (zumindest die hinter mir) sind im Album.


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. Dezember 2013)

i-men schrieb:


> Schade dass Du nicht dabei warst.
> War echt eine sehr klasse Tour, Danke nochmal an Chris.
> 
> Die geheim geschossenen Bilder meiner Mitfahrer (zumindest die hinter mir) sind im Album.



Ja der  Konsum an zwei Tagen ist mir auch etwas zu Kopf gestiegen . Daher war das Klo mir lieber als das Rad. 

Aber gut das ihr Spass hattet und das der Chris was freines im Angebot hatte.


----------



## Pete04 (11. Dezember 2013)

Lieber Sven; da fällt mir doch aus dem heimischen Liedgut nur ein: "Ich hann 'nen Deckel!" Beste Erholung...


----------



## Kettenfresser (31. Dezember 2013)

Ich wüschen schon mal allen einen guten Rusch ins neue BikeJahr 2014.


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Januar 2014)

Wünsche allen ein frohes neues Jahr.


----------



## Pete04 (1. Januar 2014)

Na, dir und den Kumpels doch auch, lieber Sven! Menno, Zwang war doch enn prima Bikekumpel - aber wenn du den 2014 dissen willst.... Freue mich auf die vertraute Silouette (nach den Weihnachtsgefechten vielleicht auch unvertraut....), der Pete


----------



## Andreas-MTB (1. Januar 2014)

Auch von mir ein frohes Neues


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Januar 2014)

So am Sonntag wird bei schönen Wetter eine kleine Einsteigertour in der Lohmar-Siegburger Ecke gefahren.
Termin folgt noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## etClaudia (16. Januar 2014)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So am Sonntag wird bei schönen Wetter eine kleine Einsteigertour in der Lohmar-Siegburger Ecke gefahren.
> Termin folgt noch.



Genau. Zur Info @all: für die Tour sind wir schon 3 Mitfahrer und Sven ist Guide.


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Januar 2014)

So hier der Termin ( Sonntag / 12 Uhr )  Tour


----------



## cruisingfix (19. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen
Top Tour heute kann i nur sagen , nicht die vielen km standen heute im vordergrund (24km/330hm) sondern die gute Gesellschaft , u die war gegeben.  I grüße hiermit nochmal alle Mitfahrer u . besonders Sven, danke für den schönen nachmittag.

PS: .... beim radputzen schmeckte der schlamm irgendwie nach "Kokusnuss" 

Gruß  Micha


----------



## Heitzer77 (19. Januar 2014)

Es war echt klasse, ich freue mich schon auf das nächste mal.


----------



## Heitzer77 (19. Januar 2014)




----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Januar 2014)

*Tourbericht*:

Am heutigen Sonntag trafen sich 16 Biker um die Ecken von Lohmar und Siegburg unsicher zu machen. Ja ihr habt richtig gelesen 16 Leute, der Anmeldeticker sprang munter rauf.


Dabei waren


etClaudia = Claudia + Thor

FUJI_MTB_FN =  Name ?
cruisingfix = Micha
Heitzer77 = Sascha
PartyCracker = Tom + Kumpel ( Name ? )
AnjaR = Anja
Dart = Jörg + Nachbar ( Name ? )
BoosBiker = Chriss
Stunt-beck = Micha
Freckles = Angela + Patrick (9 Jahre )
Andreas-MTB = Andreas
Kettenfresser = Sven ( Guide )
Nachdem alle da waren rollte man sich durch Lohmar ein. Von hinten wurde schon gerufen , heute kein Berg . Dieses Wunsch konnte ich leider nicht erfüllen. Bald wechselte der Untergrund und der erste Trail wurde abgefahren. Aber wir waren noch nicht oben. Also hochfahren. Mansche schneller als andere . Der Guide machte gemütlich war ja langsam ausgeschrieben und schneller konnte ich sowieso nicht. Oben etwas über FAB und über Trail zum nächste Spot. Hier konnte geübt werden was manche nutzen.









Weiter ging es über die Trail berghoch folgte bald das nächste Spot.









Auch hier wurde geübt und man wollte das geübte direkt umzusetzen. Jetzt waren wir ganz unten. Ab hier ging es Berghoch. Oben noch kurz ein Gruppenfoto gemacht und wir wechselten das Waldstück.

Der Trail wurde befahren und am Schluss wurde eine Pause eingelegt. Hier wurde über Haaren in Brötchen , Gruppenkuscheln sowie Kokosnuss gesprochen . Die Stimmung wurde immer lauter , also weiter über die letzten Trails und zum Startpunkte zurückgefahren.









Ganz großen Lob geht an Patrick der mit 9 Jahren  sehr gut mitgehalten hat.





Ich hoffe es war nicht zu langsam und jeder hatte seinen Spass.


*Bitte die Tourdaten nicht veröffentlich ich möchte die Spot´s noch lange erhalten*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (19. Januar 2014)

Watt haben wir da verpasst! So viele nette Peoples mit auffem Trail - aber Dienst iss Dienst und der Sven 'ne Macht bergauf!
Freuen mers uns datt die Bikepremiere direkt so eingeschlagen ist - und damit iss wohl klar: auch 2014 werden die Touren unter der "Leitkuh" (mit Verlaub!) Sven hartumkämpfte Tagestickets bergen...LG, der Pete Und auch hier baut 'ne Familisch wieder ihren Nachwuchs mit ein... da soll mal einer sagen mer wären itt zukunftstauglich...


----------



## etClaudia (20. Januar 2014)

Hi Sven!
Noch mal vielen Dank für die schöne Tour gestern! Es hat viel Spaß gemacht und war genau richtig um wieder rein zu kommen. Können wir gerne nächsten Sonntag wiederholen, vielleicht bin ich dann schon bei der ein oder anderen Trailabfahrt mutiger.
Ming Freund heißt übrigens Thor.
Viele Grüße
etClaudia

PS: Wo ist denn das Gruppenfoto?!


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Januar 2014)

Auch von mir ein großes Lob an den Guide. war eine super Tour, Patrick hat es auch klasse gefallen. Dank an alle Mitfahrer und die unterstützende Hilfe beim schieben.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Heitzer77 (20. Januar 2014)

*Ich habe mal ein kleines Video gemacht, ich hoffe es gefällt euch!*


----------



## etClaudia (20. Januar 2014)

Toll gemacht!! @Heitzer77


----------



## Freckles (20. Januar 2014)

etClaudia schrieb:


> PS: Wo ist denn das Gruppenfoto?!



Kommt morgen, kriege hier zu Hause gerade nix hochgeladen ....


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. Januar 2014)

Schönes Video


----------



## Rote Laterne (20. Januar 2014)

Bike geklaut:
Specialized Safire Expert, Gr. M
mit absenkbarer Sattelstütze


----------



## Freckles (21. Januar 2014)

Freckles schrieb:


> Kommt morgen, kriege hier zu Hause gerade nix hochgeladen ....



Soo, hier das Gruppenfoto, die norwegischen Fjorde sind leider nicht zu sehen, dafür aber der Acker, den die Mountainbiker vorher durchgepflügt haben 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1553415]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1553414]
	
[/URL]





Schön war's . Vielen Dank, Sven und an alle Mitfahrer!!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Januar 2014)

Da hätte ich auch noch eines von der fleissigen Gruppenbildfotografin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## etClaudia (26. Januar 2014)

Hey, tolle Bilder!! Danke für einen schönen Tag.
Wir sind heute auch noch mal in der Gegend unterwegs gegewesen, aber nicht auf dem HCM. War auch sehr gut.


----------



## dorfmann (4. Februar 2014)

Eine sehr schöne Tour habt ihr da gemacht 
Lohmarer und Siegburger Wald sowie Talsperre kommt mir doch alles sehr bekannt vor 

Benutzt hier jemand von euch Komoot als Bike Navi ? 
Ich würde dort gerne Touren mit Usern aus der Region teilen. 
Fahre hauptsächlich im Naafbachtal, Talsperre, Siegburg und Lohmar.

Gruß Dorfmann


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. Februar 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Eine sehr schöne Tour habt ihr da gemacht
> Lohmarer und Siegburger Wald sowie Talsperre kommt mir doch alles sehr bekannt vor
> 
> Benutzt hier jemand von euch Komoot als Bike Navi ?
> ...



Ja war nicht schlecht die Tour 

Komoot nutze ich nicht , fahre mit Garmin. Keine Ahnung ob man da die Touren teilen kann.
Wichtig für mich ist es aber meine Touren nicht zu veröffentlichen. Wir sind ja auf Streckenabschnitten teilweise nur geduldet.
Klar kann ich alles nicht verhindern aber hinauszögern sollte machbar sein.


----------



## AnjaR (5. Februar 2014)

Das Veröffentlichen von Tracks sehe ich auch eher mit gemischten Gefühlen. 

Gruß
Anja


----------



## thommy88 (5. Februar 2014)

ist schon eine neue Tour in Aussicht?


----------



## dorfmann (5. Februar 2014)

Öffentlich machen von Tracks finde ich auch überhaupt nicht gut !
Gibt ja hier in der Gegend noch einige schöne Tracks, die in keiner Karte zu finden sind, und das ist auch gut so.

Nutze Komoot auch erst seit kurzem, finde die Tourenplanung da ganz nett und andere Tracks kann man auch nur einsehen, wenn man sie für Freunde öffentlich macht.


----------



## Mc Wade (6. Februar 2014)

Wanderkarten sollte man auch gleich verbieten..........;-), viele derer die das Veröffentlichen in einem Forum wie dem IBC ungern sehen, am liebsten verbieten würden , scheuen sich nicht bekannte/unbekannte Trails (9er, Sportplatztrail, Rinne, Lohmar ect.) mit ganzen Horden (20-30 Biker) abzurocken.
Selbige finden dann so Foren wie Gpsies, Tourinfo oder kommerzielle Anbieter super zum zusammenstellen des Alpencrosses oder anderer Touren.
Dann ist die veröffentlichte Tour wieder genial und akzeptiert.
Wofür kauft man sich denn ein GPS Gerät, wie manch einer mit dem Auto, um den Weg zur Arbeit zu finden ?
Nee, die ein oder andere Stelle sollte sicherlich nur Insidern bekannt bleiben. Das bedeutet aber auch keine öffentlich ausgeschriebenen Touren.
Das is nämlich nix anderes .


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. Februar 2014)

Mc Wade schrieb:


> Nee, die ein oder andere Stelle sollte sicherlich nur Insidern bekannt bleiben. Das bedeutet aber auch keine öffentlich ausgeschriebenen Touren.
> Das is nämlich nix anderes .



Da kann ich dir nur voll und ganz zustimmen.


----------



## dorfmann (6. Februar 2014)

Na ja wollte hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion lostreten und irgendwie reden wir auch aneinander vorbei.
Nix für Ungut, ich kenne hier eh jeden Grashalm mit Vornamen und nutze mein Komoot dann friedlich alleine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (6. Februar 2014)

Jeder lernt aus Fehlern. Ich habe damals auch Berichte geschrieben wo man war ,plus Touren weiter gegeben an Leute die ich nicht kannte , und musste feststellen das dadurch geliebte Spot´s zerstört wurden.

Auf dem "Dorf" kennt man halt jeden und kann diesen auch einschätzen. Also müssen wir mal ein paar Touren fahren um sich kennen zulernen.


----------



## Pete04 (6. Februar 2014)

...stimme ich vollkommen zu! Auch Gattin und ich sind - aber, und jedoch, vollkommen ahnungslos - mit Aborighines/Einheimischen voll vertrauend auf den Trail gegangen...die stiessen uns dann vollkommen unvorbereitet inne Rinne ("simmer schon 1000 Mal gefahren, heute
aus Langeweile nich...)... der Spaß sollte erhalten bleiben und sichert vielleicht dem einen oder anderen Ureinwohner ett Einkommen (durch Plündern der Gefallenen)...
Yeehaa! Nein, Spaß beiseite - wenn uns ein Compagnero auf seine Hometrails einlädt - und erst recht mit solchem Funfaktor - dann gehört
sich datt doch wohl nich' parallel datt Zeichengerät mitlaufen zu lassen und inne nächste Woche jagen da die Hobos umher; nix da!
Ein Hoch auf NineChurches-Soulride und seine Umgebung, der Pete! Not just Mountains - a Domain....


----------



## dorfmann (6. Februar 2014)

Öhm ... ja dann mal  und hey ein Stevens Ridge Fahrer 
Wußte gar nicht, daß es in der Nähe Aborigines gibt, da bring ich mal mein Didgeridoo mit _*!!!*_

Fahren tu ich eigentlich meistens und gerne alleine
(Bike Navi eigentlich nur, damit meine Holde sieht, wo ich mich rumtreibe und mich Notfalls mim Heli ausfliegen lassen kann),
von Rudelbiken halte ich eher wenig bis gar nix 

Aber würd mich ja vieleicht mal bei ner Tour in der Wahner Heide dranhängen, vieleicht mit anschließendem leckeren Weizen im Jägerhof 
Kenne die Heide zwar ausreichend aus Jugendzeiten, aber Biketechnisch bisher wenig erkundet.

Und US-amerikanische Wanderarbeiter kenne ich auch keine, also keine Gefahr, daß demnächst jemand Gleise für nen Güterzug aufm Trail verlegt


----------



## Pete04 (7. Mai 2014)

@"Schrecklicher" Sven: sieht so frontlings aus die Wade....





...war dein Biketag niemals fade! Raus mit Dir inne Landschaft, oh marodierender Renovierungsmuffel!
(Ein Konzeptfoto aus 3 verschiedenen Flatpedals - never ever ein Plagiat!) Tu mal kund ob man mal wieder
gemeinsam eine Schweineschlammtour durch dein heimisches Pupsbachtal reissen kann - vorzugsweise mit
dem süsslichen Herrn - oder ähnlich! LG, der Pete, nach Amputation verzogen....


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. Mai 2014)

Na ja sagen wir mal so..ich weiß wo das Rad steht , Pete. 
Also ein schritt nach dem anderen heute etwas dran schrauben bzw. wechseln und dann kommt die nächste Stufe. 
Ich bleibe am Ball


----------



## Pete04 (8. Mai 2014)

> Ich bleibe am Ball


 Ich fürchte du *WIRST* zum Ball wenn du's Bike latent ignorierst....
Nitt ernst nehmen, ich entnehm' der Antwort ein gehörntes Maß an Zuversicht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Mai 2014)

Na na nicht so frech werden 
Material wurde gewechselt zwar noch nicht das gelbe vom Ei ich hoffe das spielt sich ein.


----------



## Pete04 (9. Mai 2014)

Kasteiung erbeten, Erhabener! Ab 20 Schlägen wird die Bastonade auch für den Henker zum Sport! Lasse reinbölln, der Pete


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. Mai 2014)

Ja heute nochmal nachjustiert , das Ei wird gelber  jetzt nur noch passendens Wetter und los gehts zur Testrunde


----------



## Andreas-MTB (11. Mai 2014)

Dann laß uns mal ein fröhliches Schrauberründchen drehen ohne großen Anspruch und mit viel Geschwafel rund ums Renovieren, Kasteiung, unseren Sport und allem was sich zu erwähnen lohnt. Und das ganze im Kampfschleichtempo


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo Andreas , können wir machen wenn deine bessere Hälfte auch mitkommt, ganz grob nächstes Wochenende ?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (12. Mai 2014)

Hmm... außer Sonntag könnte das schon klappen. Die bessere ist zuletzt vor 10 Monaten gefahren, ich glaube nicht, daß meine Überzeugungskraft ausreicht für kommendes Wochenede.


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Mai 2014)

dann muss du noch mehr überzeugungsarbeit leisten.
Ok halte den Samstag mal fest , wo möchtest du hin ? Wunschtour falls es sowas gibt ?


----------



## Pete04 (13. Mai 2014)

Setz "Bergische Waffel mit Kirschen" in den Fred, Svennie - du wirst ein Wunder erleben! (...und ett sind stets die Herren die nach "Hüftgold" lechzen ohne sich aber ausse Deckung zu trauen...)


----------



## Andreas-MTB (13. Mai 2014)

Sven, da paß ich mich Dir an. 2 Stünchen Kettenfresser Entertainment, auch mit gekirschten Waffeln, reichen zur Zufriedenheit . Such Dir was aus was Dir gerade leistungstechnisch paßt. Sollte Dir Deine eigene Umgebung gerade zu langweilig sein, können wir auch von "hier" aus einen Kaffee auf dem Ölberg trinken fahren oder sowas- Alles recht entspannt, wie immer


----------



## Pete04 (13. Mai 2014)

Geht doch! Und der hat noch nitt mal 'ne Waffel geworfen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (13. Mai 2014)

OK dann lasse ich mit was einfallen .


----------



## Andreas-MTB (14. Mai 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Geht doch! Und der hat noch nitt mal 'ne Waffel geworfen....


Obwohl, jemanden zu waffeln könnte auch eine spaßige Alternativsportart sein  .. getreu dem Motto - wer wirft die erste Waffel?!

@ Sven, schau mal auf was Du Bock hast. Im Notfall schauen wir mal was ich hier noch aus dem Hut gezaubert bekomme. 
~ Uhrzeit? Vormittags oder Nachmittags?


----------



## Pete04 (14. Mai 2014)

> Obwohl, jemanden zu waffeln könnte auch eine spaßige Alternativsportart sein  .. getreu dem Motto - wer wirft die erste Waffel?!


 Ein RIESENMARKT: Ich waffel mich weg! / Fortgewaffelt! / Vollkommen entKirscht! / Passt wie Kirsche auf Waffel! / Stete Kirsche höhlt die Waffel! / Ein Kirsch wer Waffel dabei denkt! - Hier könnte die Bikersprache 'ne vollkommen neue Evolutionsstufe zünden!
 Alles doch nur Quatsch um den Sven aussem Schober zu locken..... Das Ziel des Projekts ist das Projekt - heißt beim Häuslerenovierer: Wenn er inne Bärenfalle hängt ziehen mers ihn doch durche frische Luft respektive ein gesundes, schmodderndes Bachtal!
 LG, der Pete


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Mai 2014)

Tour habe ich schon grob im Kopf , würde so gegen 13 Uhr starten. Jetzt muss ich mich noch um die Waffel Verpflegung kümmern


----------



## Pete04 (15. Mai 2014)

Du willst es doch auch!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (15. Mai 2014)

Solange Du dich nicht in den Schlamm waffelst kommen wir auch ohne Verpflegung durch . Mal keinen Streß aufkommen lassen und Mutters Kirschkernkissen an Ort und Stelle belassen


----------



## Pete04 (15. Mai 2014)

Andreas! Wenn ich seh' wieviel Herzblut hier vergossen wird um datt Gnu annet Licht zu zerren geschweige annen Busen von Mutti Natur!
Er grübelt doch schon - mehr geht nitt! Mit steter Hochachtung vorm Herrn Wohnungsrenovierer, der Pete...


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Mai 2014)

Da wird mit ganz warm um die Waffel 

So Tour ist Online Renovierungstour


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Mai 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Du willst es doch auch!


Wollen wir das nicht alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (16. Mai 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Andreas! Wenn ich seh' wieviel Herzblut hier vergossen wird um datt Gnu annet Licht zu zerren geschweige annen Busen von Mutti Natur!
> Er grübelt doch schon - mehr geht nitt! Mit steter Hochachtung vorm Herrn Wohnungsrenovierer, der Pete...


Watt heulste hier rum?!  Datt Sven-Gnu braucht Druck und Waffeln, nix anderes! Un schon fluppt datt hier! Stellt sich die Frage, ob ein gröber profiliertes Gummi um die Felge mehr Not tut als üblich?


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Mai 2014)

..und Andreas vergiss deine bessere Hälfte nicht


----------



## Andreas-MTB (16. Mai 2014)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ..und Andreas vergiss deine bessere Hälfte nicht


Wenn mir das passiert kriege ich bestimmt eine gewaffelt...


----------



## Pete04 (17. Mai 2014)

Nu, zumindest sind die Kommunikationskanäle jetzt versachlicht...


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. Mai 2014)

*Tourbericht vom Samstag:*
Lange war es her aber durch "Pete´s Waffe*l*nangriff" habe ich es dann doch geschafft und eine Tour ausgeschrieben.
Tempo war easy und die Tour wurde im Kopf abgefahren.
Dabei war
-Andreas-MTB

bei gutem Wetter gab es ein kleine Runde um das Auto nochmal zu checken.
Weiter ging es am Fluss entlang und den Berg nach oben gekurbelt. Auf halber Höhe ging es wieder runter um danach wieder nach oben zu fahren. Oben eine kleine Pause eingelegt ging es über Trail ins nächste Tal. Auch hier wieder hoch um dann über Trails wieder unten anzukommen.
Unterwegs über Gott/Haus/Bremsen u.s.w. geredet , war richtig nett.
Gerne wieder.


----------



## Pete04 (18. Mai 2014)

> Unterwegs über Gott/Haus/Bremsen u.s.w. geredet , war richtig nett.


Holy Moly! Wir haben da ein verlassenes Pfarrheim mit indischen Schwestern drin - die bring' ich dir mit wehenden Gewändern mit auf die
nächste Tour! WIR Außenstehenden wußten ja nix vonne tiefenschürfende Gespräche bei Kettenfressers Premium-Touren!
Ride with God - but Ride! Nu ma alles nich so ernst nehmen, ich freu mich über deine Beschleunigungsorgie, der Pete....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Mai 2014)

Ach ja, und hier auch nochmals:

Für Jungs und Mädels, die sich auf Tour selber helfen wollen, veranstaltet die DIMB am Samstag einen kostenfreien Schrauberkurs. 

Vom kompletten Bikecheck zum Auffinden von ggf. kritischen Punkten bis hin zu Reparaturen, die zum Standard-Repertoire auf Tour gehören können, zeigen wir euch die Grundlagen, die ihr kennen solltet.

Wird auch alles in Kleingruppe geübt, von daher keine Scheu, hier gibt es keine dummen Fragen 

Männlein und Weiblein (ja, auch eine Guidine ist vor Ort und leitet an!) sind herzlich willkommen, DIMB Mitgliedschaft ist keine Teilnahme-Voraussetzung.

Mehr noch hier/Termin:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14752

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. Juni 2014)

So Pete , 
den Abend etwas genutzt und in der Umgebung was getrailt..


----------



## Pete04 (6. Juni 2014)

Sieht ja sowatt von geil aus datt ich dir in Bälde de Tür vonne Baustelle eintrete...


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. Juni 2014)

...leere Versprechungen, hatten wir bei der Waffeltour auch gedacht


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. Juni 2014)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> ...leere Versprechungen, hatten wir bei der Waffeltour auch gedacht


Der musste sich auf die Fahrt im F(eind)remdgebiet vorbereitet ..ins bergische Land darf er nur durch Freigabe der "Mutti/Einheimische/und dem Ross"

Es grüßt der Waffelbeauftragte


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. Juni 2014)

Hier noch ein schönes Wegelein


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juni 2014)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> ...leere Versprechungen, hatten wir bei der Waffeltour auch gedacht


Mer müssen IHN irgendwie inne Zange bekommen... in wirren Nachtträumen könnt ich schwören er hat auch nochmal druff geschworen:
"Morgen fahr ich die Rinne komplett!!!!" Aber datt war ja wirr - wir wollen da noch watt Platz für's Kiesbett lassen...


----------



## Andreas-MTB (8. Juni 2014)

Verwirrte Kiesbetten um noch wirrere Rinnen nebst einem vollständig verwirrten Sven, der sich im Feindgebiet mit Mutti im Traum nicht hätte ausmahlen können, welch schöne Fotos er den Leuten unter die Nase reibt, wenn die Tour bereits gelaufen ist. Platz für Träumerei mit Ross unter Einheimischen ist erwünscht! _ "So, lieber Sven, jetzt mußt du dich entscheiden..."_


----------



## Pete04 (8. Juni 2014)

Unter die meinige Nase er sie reiben soll.... statt irgendwelche Backprodukte rhetorisch zu fesseln....


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. Juni 2014)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Verwirrte Kiesbetten um noch wirrere Rinnen nebst einem vollständig verwirrten Sven, der sich im Feindgebiet mit Mutti im Traum nicht hätte ausmahlen können, welch schöne Fotos er den Leuten unter die Nase reibt, wenn die Tour bereits gelaufen ist. Platz für Träumerei mit Ross unter Einheimischen ist erwünscht! _ "*So, lieber Sven, jetzt mußt du dich entscheiden..."*_


 

Ist ja Fast wie bei Herzblatt, ist es Trail a ) klein aber verspielt oder Trail b ) gewunden und steil ..oder nimmst du doch Trail c) beide zusammen  .
Ich glaube da ist wohl was fällig in der nächsten Zeit 

Es grüßt der Waffelfreund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (8. Juni 2014)

Andreas - getzt reicht ett - wir treffen uns morgen um 12...





mit datt da....




um IHN da rauszuholen....




Der Jung muss ma' anne Luft!!! Datt Ziel des Projekts iss datt Projekt - bringt den Sven auffen Schemel 2014!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (8. Juni 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Andreas - getzt reicht ett - wir treffen uns morgen um 12...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn Du einen auf Grace Kelly machst, schaffen wir das bestimmt  Zeig Bein, züchtiges welches, und der Sven mutiert zum Sprinter hinter Dir!


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. Juni 2014)

Aha damit hätten wir schon mal die Uhrzeit ( leider kann ich morgen nicht , also bitte Fotografisch festhalten) Auf einer Männerwade ne lass mal  obwohl wenn die rasiert ist 
@Haus : Dach ist drauf und vier Wände hat es auch schon 

Heute war ich hier


----------



## Pete04 (9. Juni 2014)

Du biss mir 'nen Dünnen Tünnes! Lass uns doch teilhaben damit mers dem Netz kundtun können datt nitt irgendein Bikerahmen vor irgendeinem Kapellchen von irgendeinem geblitzdingst wurde.... Datt könnt' ja irgendne RAW-Datei aus deinem Fundus sein - mal schnell überflieg: 2010 Kerzen sichtbar - letzte WM??? So schnell schiessen die Preussen nitt, Herr Kapellchenmeister!


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Juni 2014)

Ach Pete, jetzt fällt dir nichts mehr ein als "es als Fundus" aufzudecken  .
Wetter war auf jedenfall warm ..sehr warm  und die Tour war auch nicht der bringer ( viel zu wenig Trail  ) das muss sich ändern. 

Es grüßt der Waffelbeauftragte


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Juni 2014)

So dem Pete etwas "neues" Material unter der Nase reibend




Grüße aus der Umgebung der WH


----------



## Pete04 (11. Juni 2014)

The sexiest Thing alive sach ich da nur!
Der Hexer iss zurück.... Im Idealfall iss auf dem Bock auch noch ein vertrauter Biker, aber datt kann ja noch werden....
Lasse reinbölln, der Pete (Ja, damit biste formell entschuldigt...)


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Juni 2014)

So neue Abendfutter für den Waffelfreund von der anderen Rheinseite 



und hier sogar mir Selbstauslöser 




Grüße aus der Umgebung der WH


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. Juni 2014)

So, da das Wette heute auch gut war habe ich für den Pete wieder was "ausgegraben". 
Leider viel Holz unterwegs getroffen 




Grüße aus der Umgebung der WH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel1313 (14. Juni 2014)

Hi.
Ich bin neu in der Gegend und würde mich gerne mal anschließen, wenn jemand von euch in der Wahner Heide unterwegs ist.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Juni 2014)

So lieber Pete hier wieder neues von der Kamera 

Es grüßt die Schäl Sick , die heute doch fast auf der richtigen Seite war 




Rauf und Runter immer Munter , hier ein Blick auf die Waffel(Löwen)burg 




, ja ist in weiter ferne also näher hin und rauf da 




und hier was Natur ( sieht fast besser aus als "Waffeln mit Kirschen und Vanilleeis") nicht war Pete ? 




Grüße auf der Umgebung( heute sehr weit gedehnt ) der WH


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juni 2014)




----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Juni 2014)

So heute Abend wieder was SuFi unternommen. Und ein Trail gefunden , der *Schewa* genannt wurde 

@Sueßstoff 




@Kettenfresser 




Grüße aus der Umgebung der WH 
Grüße an den Waffel-Pete


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Juni 2014)

So gestern eine feine Abendrunde gedreht und heute 7 GB reloaded 

Schönen Tag euch allen


----------



## Daniel1313 (22. Juni 2014)

Hat jemand Lust auf ne spontane Tour durch die Wahner Heide?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo Daniel , war schon wo anders unterwegs 

Heute das Wort "Umgebung" etwas weitläufiger genommen . Quasi neues Augenfutter für den Waffel(pete)

Aussicht wie in der letzten Woche




Hier mal etwas Landschaft




Trailabfahrt




und das Bank-Hopping 




Grüße aus der "Umgebung" der WH


----------



## Daniel1313 (23. Juni 2014)

Schöne Bilder.
Deine Tour war definitiv besser als meine. Ich bin wieder mal irgend nem Weg gefolgt, der immer kleiner wurde und schließlich mitten im Wald neber einer Handvoll Bienenstöcken endete.

Kann es sein, dass es in der WH fast nur normale Waldwege gibt?

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Klang (23. Juni 2014)

Hallo Daniel, die offiziellen Wege(Markiert mit Pfählen mit roten Farbe oben) sind meist breiter, auf den Anderen lass dich nicht erwischen.


----------



## thommy88 (23. Juni 2014)

Hallo  Daniel,
den kleinen Teil den ich so kenne ist auch meistens nur der normale Forstweg. Man kann aber auch so etwas spass haben. ist immer die Frage was du so fahren möchtest. Natürlich kann man es aber nicht mit Siebengebierge usw. vergleichen. Aber Lohmar ist ja auch nicht weit. 

gruß,
thomas


----------



## Daniel1313 (23. Juni 2014)

@Klang:
Ah okay, ich dachte alles was Wegartig ist und z.b. Fahrzeugspuren hat darf befahren werden. 

@Thommy:
Sagt mir beides (noch) nichts. Ich bin erst seit ein paar Wochen in der Gegend und komme aus der Region Heidelberg.
Ich bin etwa 5-6 Jahre nicht mehr Fahrrad gefahren und habe mir erst vor 2 Monaten wieder eins angeschafft. Daher bin ich wohl auf Anfängerniveau und suche entsprechende Strecken.


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. Juni 2014)

Keine Sorge Daniel , ist eine schöne Gegend, wie Klang und Thommy schon erwähnt haben sind in der WH normale Forstwege , hier und da ist auch ein Trail der aber in der Grauzone liegt . Das 7 GB ist sicherlich eine andere Hausnummer aber auch hier die Ecke haben Funabschnitte 
Mal schauen ob ich diese Wochenende was organisiert bekomme.

Aus der Umgebung


----------



## Daniel1313 (23. Juni 2014)

Dieses We bin ich in der Heimat 
nächstes evtl.


----------



## Klang (24. Juni 2014)

Also ich kenne die Wahner Heide wie meine Westentasche. Wo steigst du denn ein. Ja nachdem geht es ja auch mal am Feierabend.

Aber ich sehe du fährst morgen mit Oli.


----------



## Daniel1313 (24. Juni 2014)

Jop hab das LMB vor 2 Tagen entdeckt und mich prompt mal angemeldet.
Für ne Feierabendtour bin ich immer zu haben. Das heißt in meinem Falle dann so ab 19.00 Uhr.
Da Ich von Spich aus Starte steige ich eigendlich immer von diesem Waldstadion aus ein: https://goo.gl/maps/ELdg7


----------



## Klang (24. Juni 2014)

Die Trails unterhalb des Mauspfades darfst du aber alle befahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Juni 2014)

So mal eine kleine Tour am Sonntag . Start 14 Uhr / Treffpunkt Forum Wahlscheid.


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Juni 2014)

Ich wollte morgen vormittag mal in die wh, noch wer unterwegs? 
Den So halte ich mal im Hinterkopf... Wahlsheid an der Agger ?

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Juni 2014)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich wollte morgen vormittag mal in die wh, noch wer unterwegs?
> Den So halte ich mal im Hinterkopf... Wahlsheid an der Agger ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


Ja das Wahlscheid an der Agger


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Juni 2014)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So mal eine kleine Tour am Sonntag . Start 14 Uhr / Treffpunkt Forum Wahlscheid.


So das Wetters  ist ja nicht gerade das beste , kann sein das die Tour ausfällt bitte morgen Früh ins Forum schauen.


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Juni 2014)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So mal eine kleine Tour am Sonntag . Start 14 Uhr / Treffpunkt Forum Wahlscheid.


Aufgrund des Wetter fällt die Tour aus .


----------



## thommy88 (29. Juni 2014)

Das dachte ich mir heute morgen auch  Vielleicht das nächste mal mit hoffentlich besserem Wetter.

viele grüße,


----------



## delphi1507 (29. Juni 2014)

Dito.... Was ist eigentlich mit dem Gelände zwischen waldstadion und kita? Ist das noch offiziell zu befahren? Teilweise sah es so aus als hätte da jemand was gegen Biker oder aber die hohen Sachen werden nicht weiter gepflegt was mich eh nicht stören würde...

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## thommy88 (29. Juni 2014)

Hab dort zu mindestens letztens noch ein Paar gesehen. Das Gelände sieht aber wirklich nicht so schön aus.


----------



## delphi1507 (29. Juni 2014)

Bin durch Zufall drauf gestoßen und dem entsprechend auch zuende abgefahren. bevor ich da noch mal lande, wollte ich halt wissen wie die Situation dort zur zeit ist, man muss den Schutzsportlern ja nicht noch zusätzliches Futter liefern... Bin ja auch in anderen Problemsportarten zuhause... Wo es ähnliche Probleme gibt...

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel1313 (2. Juli 2014)

Hat jemand lust Morgen (Donnerstag) ne runde in der WH zu Drehen?


----------



## Daniel1313 (12. Juli 2014)

Is zwar nicht genau der richtige Threat aber ich frag trotzdem mal.
Weiß wer von euch zufällig, ob es in der nähe MTB Kurse gibt? Techniktraining oder sowas?

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## thommy88 (12. Juli 2014)

Wie schon letztens beim gemeinsamen fahren erwähnt war ich in Bonn beim Marc von Ridefirst.de.

Gruss


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Juli 2014)

Daniel1313 schrieb:


> Is zwar nicht genau der richtige Threat aber ich frag trotzdem mal.
> Weiß wer von euch zufällig, ob es in der nähe MTB Kurse gibt? Techniktraining oder sowas?
> 
> Gruss
> Daniel



Hallo Daniel, 
hatte sowas auch mal bei Ridefirst gemacht , damals noch in Overath. 
Der hier ist in Seelscheid  da war ich aber nicht.

Gruß


----------



## Daniel1313 (16. Juli 2014)

Ich versuchs einfach nochmal. Ist jemand heute Abend in der WH unterwegs?
Ich bins auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juli 2014)

Spätschicht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel1313 (18. Juli 2014)

Hat heute oder am Wochenende jemand Lust auf ne Tour? 
Ich bin dieses Wochenende fast ganz flexibel.


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Juli 2014)

Wie lang solls werden? Würde ggf Sonntag Vormittags für 2-3 Stunden was freischaufeln können so von 10 uhr an... 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cruisingfix (19. Juli 2014)

Kl. Info...
wer zeit u lust hat siehe mal in rubrik "Hennef u Umgebung" rein. Wir starten morgen ne tour am Nürburgring.
mitfahrer sind gern gesehn.....

gruß micha


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Juli 2014)

Nachtschicht


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. August 2014)

So Sonntag wollte ich was fahren.


----------



## yogi71 (5. August 2014)

Wann,was und wo?


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. August 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wann,was und wo?


Wann = Sonntag ( 10-08-2014 ) Start ca. 11 Uhr 
Was= Tour ganz grob um die 40-50 km / 800-1000 hm 
Wo= Naafbachtal/Mucher Ecke 
Dauer= ca. 4-5 Std. + Pause


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. August 2014)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wann = Sonntag ( 10-08-2014 ) Start ca. 11 Uhr
> Was= Tour ganz grob um die 40-50 km / 800-1000 hm
> Wo= Naafbachtal/Mucher Ecke
> Dauer= ca. 4-5 Std. + Pause



Wetteraussichten sehen ja bis jetzt schlecht aus. Daher wird spontan entschieden ( sprich Sonntag morgen ) ob die Tour stattfindet oder nicht.


----------



## yogi71 (8. August 2014)

Dann radeln wir ein wenig bei uns. Dann ein andermal!


----------



## Daniel1313 (9. August 2014)

wo wäre genau der treffpunkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (10. August 2014)

Aufgrund der weiterhin schlechten Wetteraussichten (möchte nachher nicht im Dauerregen fahren) daher fällt die Tour für heute aus.


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Dezember 2014)

Guten Abend zusammen ,

ja ich habe mich lange...sehr lange nicht mehr blicken bzw. hören lassen.
Wie einige von euch wissen bin ich dabei ein Haus zu Kernsanieren . Dieses ist auf einem guten Wege .
Das Licht ist am Tunnelende ist zwar noch klein aber man sieht es zumindest.

Leider meint es das Schicksal nicht gut mit uns, wie einige bereits aus der Presse
15.12.2014

bzw.


ab minute 5 ( leider wurden unserer Geschichte , des ebenfalls Heimlosen Nachbarn rausgeschnitten. )


Wir sind alle heil und gesund raus gekommen , stehen aber vor dem Ungewissen , dürfen nicht rein z.Zt um noch Gegenstände raus zu holen.
Unter diesen Gesichtspunkten werde ich auf sämtliche Touren verzichten müssen , auch der WP wird wahrscheinlich gegen 0 Punkte laufen.

Wir werden ende der Woche woanders unterkommen und hoffen das wieder etwas Normalität einkehren wird .
Ich danke für euer Verständnis


----------



## sun909 (17. Dezember 2014)

Gut, dass alle heile raus sind.

Besch... Bescherung vor den Tagen 

Drücke euch die Daumen, dass es mit Versicherung etc glatt geht.

Alles gute!


----------



## zett78 (18. Dezember 2014)

Schöne Scheisse!!!

ALLES GUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dart (18. Dezember 2014)

Oh, Sven, da habt Ihr aber Glück gehabt, aber Weihnachten ist ja erstmal gelaufen. Wir wünschen Euch viel Kraft und alles Gute.


----------



## yogi71 (18. Dezember 2014)

Na Klasse! Kopf hoch .


----------



## etClaudia (18. Dezember 2014)

Was für eine Horrorstory. Zum Glück ist dir & deiner Familie zumindest gesundheitlich nichts passiert. @Kettenfresser 
Ich weiß, es ist ein schwacher Trost.. Ich wünsche euch auch viel Kraft um das durch zu stehen!
Eins ist sicher: Es geht immer irgendwie weiter!!


----------



## Seelrider (18. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Sven,

was für ein Mist. Was will man da schreiben, um etwas Trost zu geben? 
Ich wünsche dir und deiner Familie viel Kraft für die kommenden Tage und Wochen.
Holt euch professionelle Hilfe und Unterstützung, sonst macht man als Normalo schnell Fehler, wenn es um wirtschaftliche Schäden geht.


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Sven, das ist ja ganz schöne Sch..... auch wir sind in Gedanken bei euch. Wenn ihr Hilfe braucht, nicht scheuen zu Fragen. Wir helfen gerne. Angela und Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (18. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Sven,
wenn man sowas im Fernsehen sieht oder in der Zeitung liest, ist das immer ganz weit weg.
Passiert es dann jemanden den man kennt, hat das eine ganz andere Dimension.
Ich Wünsche euch das Beste!


----------



## Pete04 (18. Dezember 2014)

Wahrlich nix mit Sven Glückspilz! Da schliessen mers uns an! Halt' wacker den Kopf hoch! LG, Pete & Antonie.


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Dezember 2014)

Alles Gute an dich und Familie @Kettenfresser auch von hier aus! Winterpokal ist zwar die schönste, aber immer noch Nebensache. Wichtig ist, dass nicht noch Schlimmeres passiert ist. Kopf hoch, trotzdem ein möglichst besinnliches Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## Pete04 (19. Dezember 2014)

Lieber Sven - wenn der Kral des Home offe Chaineaters gefährdet iss - also Versicherung nitt greift und ett gerade für einen uns
recht geschätzten Compagnero düster am Ende des Tunnels (oder Fachwerks, je nachdem aus welcher Scharte du rauslugst...)
watt eng wird.... CHECK YOUR HEAD, PLEASE! - dann wäre hier ein dezentes Crownfounding mit einlastiger Nutzungsoption doch
durchaus mehr als weihnachtlich! Tu mal Situation recherchieren - und im worst-case-szenario einfach 'ne Bankverbindung 
hier reingehauen! Ich freu' mich wenn ich helfen kann, die Kinder haben alles (regelmäßig Haue vom Vati, auch Zugaben werden erhört...),
neues Bike kann warten (wird ja eh' vom Alten gefahren....) Hau dich eini, der Pete


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. Dezember 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Reaktionen.

Erstmaßnahmen sind angelaufen ( Dach mit einer Plane abgedeckt )
Wasser ( Schadenstag ) sowie Strom wurde im gesamten Haus getrennt.
Baustromverteiler wurde ausgestellt .

-Mit Nachdruck bei der Versicherung erreicht das Wäsche ( Rauch + Löschwasserschaden ) in die Reinigung überführt wird. Diese Lagern dann auch die Sache.
-Mit viel Nachdruck erreicht das aufgrund der Schäden vom Löschwasser sowie unter dem Gesichtspunkt das weder Wasser noch Strom im Gebäude vorhanden sind , es nicht möglich ist dort zu Wohnen. Bekannte haben und eine Wohnung zur Verfügung gestellt.


Fragen in die Runde.

Beim Haus handelt es sich um eine Fachwerkhaus d.H. Lehmdecke / Lehmwände
Alle Decken und Wände sind aber verkleidet ( Tapete / Holzverkleidung etc. )
Unsere Meinung nach müsste man jede Verkleidung öffnet um an den Lehm/ Holzbalken dran zu kommen um die Decken/Wände vernünftig zu trocken oder ?

Wie lange kann so ein Prozess dauern ?

Was ist mit dem Brandgeruch , der zieht ja auf sämtliche Gegenstände ein ? Sind diese dann noch zu retten. ?

Was ist mit dem Geschirr  ?

Das andere Seite des Doppelhauses wird wahrscheinlich in dieser Zeit NICHT Trockengelegt. Dadurch das man sich Decken bzw. Wände teil überhaupt möglich richtig zu trocknen ? Nicht das man in 6 Monaten wieder alles Nass hat ? Schimmelgefahr ? Pilzbefall ?

Auflistung der nicht mehr zu gebrachten Gegenstände ( TV / DVD ? / Teppich / Möbel )
Wer entscheidet was nicht mehr zu retten ist ? Wie sieht so eine Auflistung aus ?
Muss ich z.b. jedes Wäschestück auflisten ( Foto ? ) Muss die Preis bestimmen ?


Welche Rechte habe ich der Versicherung gegenüber ( Wohngebäude und Hausratversicherung liegen vor )
Meine Eltern sind beide mit den Nerven am Ende , hatten schon Nervenzusammenbrüche .

Ich muss nächste Woche wieder Arbeiten und kann die Sachen nicht weiter organisieren.
Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich da ? z.B. Gibt es eine Bauaufsicht oder so was ?


Uns kommt es so vor das die Versicherung den Schaden klein reden will . Da haben wir die meisten Bedenken ?


Wir sind für jeden Tipp Dankbar.

P.S.

So habe ich die ersten vier Tage verbracht


----------



## Schildbürger (20. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Sven,
Trocknen sollte möglich sein ohne alles rauszureißen.
Wie das mit der Feutigkeitsbelastung durchs Nachbarhaus aussieht - Keine Ahnung.
Ist da auch eine Plane drübergedeckt?
Sollte dann aber auch ausgeräumt werden.
Es gibt Fachfirmen die bieten Bautentrocknung an. Da wird / werden große Gasöfen mit Lüfter aufgestellt.
Sollet die Versicherung aber auch wissen...

Beim Brandgeruch kann es reichen neu zu tapezieren. Als ich in der Lehre war, brannte in einer vermieteten Mietwohnung meines Chefs ein Ölofen in der Küche aus.
Die ganze Wohnung war verräuchert, da haben wir alles rausgeholt und dann Holzdecken reingemacht. Ist aber schon über 30 Jahre her...
Die (Kunststoff-)oberflächen der Möbel waren aber Schrott. Der Ruß hatte sich da rein gefressen.
Geschirr sollte nach ein bis zwei mal Spülen in der Spülmaschine sauber sein, da haftet nix dran.
Wäsche / Kleidung dido... ausprobieren, die waren nicht mehr in der Wohnung. Die Getränke in den Flaschen in der Bar waren noch OK. 
Danach war der Geruch weg.

Hast du noch einen Architekten vom Umbau / der Renovierung -> den Fragen / beauftragen.

Wie gesagt der Ruß dürfte das größte Problem sein... Aber ich denke dein Haus ist eher Naß?
Bin aber auch nur Laie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (20. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Helmut ,

Architekten gibt es keinen , sollte wir uns einen Lehm-Sachverständigen hinzuziehen oder lieber die Versicherung machen lassen ?

Über dem anderen Haus ist auch eine Plane , Löschwasser sowie Regenwasser sind aber auch da so wie bei uns 4 Tage rein geflossen , dort natürlich mehr. Problem was wir sehen , wenn da nicht auch getrocknet wird ( so sieht es zur Zeit aus ) und da ja die Lehmwände ,decken , Balken miteinander verbunden sind bekommen wir nach 6 Monaten wieder nasse wände /Decken . Ist dann die Versicherung vom Nachbarn da in Halt zu nehmen ( wo der Brand auch ausgebrochen ist ) ?


----------



## tomaten-joe (20. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Sven,

meiner Meinung nach, müsste die Versicherung da in Aktion gehen. Die müssten dann auch einen Gebäudesanierer mit ins Boot holen. Das sind dann Profis, die sich mit solchen Brand und Wasserschäden auskennen.
Auf jeden Fall muss du das Gebäude trocknen.

Es gibt hier in Köln eine Firma (http://www.polygongroup.com/de/), die haben sich auf sowas spezialisiert. Die haben auch Trockner. Vielleicht sollte man sich mit denen mal in Verbindung setzen. Die haben bestimmt den ein oder anderen Tipp für dich.


----------



## tomaten-joe (20. Dezember 2014)

Über das Thema mit dem Ruß habe ich gerade das hier gefunden ( http://www.lfu.bayern.de/umweltwissen/doc/uw_15_brandereignisse.pdf ). Ist vielleicht der ein oder andere gute Ansatz dabei. Aber wie schon Helmut sagte, vermutlich ist der Ruß das kleiner Problem gegenüber  der Feuchtigkeit.


----------



## sun909 (20. Dezember 2014)

Gutachter (IHK/Architektenkammer) und Fachanwalt würde ich in Betracht ziehen. 

Auf keinen Fall auf die gegnerische Versicherung verlassen.

Angesichts der Schäden wirst du um eine genaue Dokumentierung und einiges an Nerven nicht drumherum kommen.

Grüsse


----------



## Edged (20. Dezember 2014)

Ohne Anwalt geht nix. Heute, nicht morgen. Verursacher zahlt. Das will die Versicherung natürlich nicht.....


----------



## Pete04 (21. Dezember 2014)

Mer nehmen dich auf jeden Fall mal innet Abendgebet mit rein - Kopf hoch, "schrecklicher" Sven!
Und wenns doof wird, lass Bankverbindungen hageln - die Alten sollen doch noch sehen datt der
Sprößling inne Freizeit nitt nur Unsinn macht!...


----------



## ultra2 (21. Dezember 2014)

Edged schrieb:


> Ohne Anwalt geht nix....



Genau, Sven nimm dir nen Anwalt. Alles andere ist fahrlässig. Egal was dir die Versicherung/en versprechen.


----------



## PoliceCar (21. Dezember 2014)

Hi Sven,
Mitgefühl ist wohl angebracht, aber was für Dich jetzt zählt, ist Handeln.

Im Familienkreis durfte ich dieses Jahr miterleben, was aus einem Wasserschaden in Verbindung mit Holz und Lehmbauweise passieren kann. Wirklich sehr unschön ...

Vielleicht ist folgende (logische) Vorgehensweise angebracht:


Feuerwehr ansprechen wg. Tips, Vorgehensweise und *Fachgutachter*.
Gutachter kontaktieren, bestellen und nachhören mit welchem *Fach*anwalt der zusammenarbeitet.
Fachanwalt mit der gesamten Angelegenheit und der Abwicklung beauftragen. Du wirst Dich wundern wie die vorgehen ...

Sofort mit der Sanierung durch Fachfirmen anfangen. Du hast *keine* Zeit zu verlieren!
Unterbringung im Hotel sollte zumindest vorübergehend möglich sein.
Solange Du nicht selber der Verursacher warst, solltest Du kommenden Sommer halbwegs aus der Sache raus sein.

Ach ja: Jetzt ist Härte verlangt. Jedes Zugeständnis das Du machst, geht zu Deinem Nachteil.

Und bitte nimm Dir einen *Fach*anwalt der in vergleichbaren Fällen erfolgreich war. Ein Anwalt der als freischaffender Anwalt jeden Fall übernimmt und so eben sein Staatsexamen geschafft hat, wird Dich nicht annähernd kompetent vertreten.

Und - ab sofort sprichst nicht mehr mit der Versicherung. Lass' den RA machen. Es könnte sonst nachteilig für Dich sein ...


_PS: Ich betone, dass ich einen solchen Weg einschlagen würde. Jeder ist natürlich für sich selber verantwortlich._


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Dezember 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Link´s und Tipps. Kennt einer denn komptente Fachanwälte für Brandschäden bzw. deren Folgeschäden. ?


----------



## Klang (22. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Sven, da ich auch schon ausgebrannt bin kann ich dir erzählen wie es bei mir war.
Also habe 90% Der Kleidung gerettet.
Auch viele Möbel und Geschirr. 

Sachen die ich nicht waschen konnte habe ich entsorgt Couch, Matratze, Teppiche.
Gekümmert hätte sich meine Hausratversicherung. Rechne grob den Wert des Hausrates zusammen als ob alles nicht zu gebrauchen wäre. 
Dann schau dir die Versicherungssumme an.  


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thommy88 (1. Februar 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Dito.... Was ist eigentlich mit dem Gelände zwischen waldstadion und kita? Ist das noch offiziell zu befahren? Teilweise sah es so aus als hätte da jemand was gegen Biker oder aber die hohen Sachen werden nicht weiter gepflegt was mich eh nicht stören würde...



ich bin gestern nach meiner Runde abschließend hier vorbeigefahren. Hier scheint aktuell kein Befahren der Pfade usw. möglich zu sein. Hier wurden viel abgeholzt und die Wege sind teilweise nicht mehr zu erkennen.

gruß,
thomas


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Februar 2015)

Schade war letztes jahr noch nett zu befahren wenn auch da schon einiges zerstört war.


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. August 2015)

...nach über *300* Tagen die erste Tour dieses Jahr unter die Räder genommen.

Reifen Vorderrad ist spröde , Bremsbeläge sind nicht mehr gut ( Standzeit zu lange ? ) , Umwerfer funktioniert nicht mehr richtig ...



Aber es hat Spass gemacht ...jetzt erstmal unter das Sauerstoffzelt


----------



## Schildbürger (2. August 2015)

Hallo Sven,
ich freue mich wieder mal was von dir zu hören.
Gibt es noch einen kleinen? Bericht wie es mit deinem Haus weiter ging?


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. August 2015)

ja werde die Tage was reinschreiben ... ich sage nur so ein Fall hatten/haben die Versicherungen auch noch nie gehabt...


----------



## Dart (3. August 2015)

Hi Sven,
schön, wieder von Dir zu hören. Hoffentlich ist mit dem Haus noch alles gut verlaufen, an dem Bericht sind wir natürlich "brennend" interessiert.


----------



## ultra2 (3. August 2015)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Aber es hat Spass gemacht ...jetzt erstmal unter das Sauerstoffzelt



Es lebt


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. August 2015)

Schön wieder von dir zu lesen Sven

Grüße Micha


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. August 2015)

So hier die „Brandheißen“ Fakten zu den Ereignissen die mir passiert sind. Die Erfahrung die ich dabei gesammelt habe sind ( so hoffe ich es doch ) nicht der Regelfall.

Zum reinkommen in die Geschichte hier ein paar Infos

Gebäude : Doppelhaushälfte aus Fachwerk d.h. Lehmdecken /Wände . Beide Häuser sind über das Holzfachwerk miteinander verbunden. Eine Trennwand ( wie früher üblich ) ist auch aus Lehm und Holzfachwerk. Aus den Unterlagen ( Amt ) ist zu erkennen dass das Nachbarhaus an unseres angebaut worden ist.

Versicherung: Also wenn einer einen Schaden bei dir verursacht, bezahlt nicht die Versicherung des Verursachers deinen Schaden sondern deine Versicherung. Und wie jeder Versicherung will auch deine dich drücken wo es nur geht.

Nachbarhaus: War bis zum Zeitpunkt des Brandes vermietet. Der Besitzer wohnte schräg auf der anderen Straßenseite und war Pflegebedürftig.

So jetzt zum Sachverhalt wie er mir noch in Erinnerung geblieben ist.

15.12.2014

Besitzer des Miethauses verstirbt früh morgen nach langer Krankheit.

Nachmittag ist Feuer im Nachbarhaus ausgebrochen.. Alle kommen heil raus und keiner ist verletzt.

Feuerwehr löscht den Brand und versucht unser Haus zu retten indem man Wasser auf die Giebelwand laufen lässt. Nach 4-5 Std .sind die Löscharbeiten abgeschlossen. Schaden der Versicherung gemeldet

Unser Haus ist voll mit Löschwasser und die ersten 3m vom Dach sind geöffnet worden um Brandnester zu löschen. Nachbarhaus Dach komplett weg. Kamin steht noch hat sich aber mehrfach verdreht und droht abzustürzen. .

Feuerwehr & Kripo : Betretungsverbot für beide Häuser so lange der Kamin dort noch steht.

Kripo nimmt Ermittlungen auf .

22 Uhr …so wohin jetzt …Auto ? ne dann lieber auf die meine Hausbaustelle und dort versuchen zu schlafen.

16.12.2014

Meine Versicherung ist vor Ort „ach so schlimm ist das nicht“.

19.12.2014

Die letzten vier Tage mit dem Handy am Ohr verbracht um zu erreichen das der Kamin abgetragen wird und die Kripo beide Häuser wieder freigibt ..endlich gehen 15 Uhr dürfen wir wieder rein…oh man alles nass und dreckig , es riecht verbrannt ( Löschwasser ) Unterlagen / Teppich ….

Notmaßnahmen laufen an Haus wird Strom los geschaltet ,Wasser wird auch abgedreht .Plane wird auf beide Häuser aufgebracht.

- nur mir Nachdruck erreicht in ein Miethaus ziehen zu können was uns ein Bekannter zur Verfügung gestellt hat. Am Abend noch schnell ein paar Klamotten (die nicht nass waren ) und ein paar Unterlagen ins Miethaus geschafft , versuchen was zu schlafen.

Kripo: Ursache Kaminbrand

22.12.2014

Meine Versicherung ist vor Ort : Schaden ist doch was größer aber ende März sind Sie wieder drin.

Trocknungsnotgeräte werden aufgestellt, besser als nichts. Zwischen den Tagen bekommt man sowieso keinen.

24.12.2014

Weihnachten ..feiern ..mit was ? Geschenke / Baum / alles weg!

05.01.2015

Handwerker kommt, bohren Löcher in Wände/Böden/Decken ..Lehm nass und teilweise verschimmelt. Richtige Trocknungsgeräte werden aufgestellt ( ca. 6 Wochen )

Mitte Jan:

#Schadensregulierer Nachbarhaus getroffen  meine Frage „Wann beginnen die Trocknungsmaßnahmen auf der anderen Seite ? „ Das bestimmt der Erbe ( Sohn ) des Verstorbenen. Er muss den Schaden bei der Versicherung melden. !

Dachdecker stellen bei uns das Dach wieder her und errichten eine Wand im Dachgiebel zum Nachbarhaus

Anwalt wird eingeschaltet

Ende Jan:

Unser Dach ist wieder mit Pfannen versehen und die Wand der Dachgiebel zum Nachbarhaus(dach) wurde auch wieder errichtet.

Es wird weiterhin getrocknet ( jeden Tag Eimer leer machen und wieder in die Geräte stellen ) pro Tag ca. 50 Liter.

#Wieder mit Schadenregulierer Nachbarhaus gesprochen ..immer noch keine Maßnahmen zu sehen. „Der Erbe macht nichts habe Sie von dem einen Nummer? , Nummer gegeben ..versuchen Sie doch bei Ihm anzurufen und Ihre Situation zu erklären.

Anfang Feb:

#Min 100 mal versucht anzurufen…mail box bestimmt voll, bekam eine SMS zurück . „ Ja werde mich darum kümmern Gruß …. „

Mitte Feb:

Trocknungsgeräte laufen weiter , da der Nachbar nichts unternommen hat.

#Bei der Gegnerversicherung nachgehört…bei uns hat sich der Erbe noch nicht gemeldet. ! Meine Versicherung informiert und gebeten da was zu machen „ Es tut uns leid wir sind nur für Ihr Objekt zuständig“ Es regnet rein

Anwalt mahnt Versicherung vom Nachbarn an.

Ende Feb:

Geräte laufen schon seit 8 Wochen …werden abgebaut mit der Begründung es ist so gut es geht trocken …vom Nachbarhaus kommt immer wieder Nässe rüber . So lange er auf seiner Seite nicht trocknet bringt das hier nicht mehr.

#Erbe macht weiterhin nichts …er hat sich auch nicht mit seiner Versicherung bzw. Schadensregulierer in Verbindung gesetzt.

Anfang Mrz

Sanierungsfirma öffnet bei uns großflächig Wände/Decken/Böden …Verkleidungen und Lehm wird entfernt und restliche Hauswand gegen Schimmel behandelt ( 100% Alkohol kommt zum Einsatz )

#Erbe macht weiterhin nichts , Plane vom Ihn wird immer mehr undicht , Nässe dringt bei uns ein.

Mitte Mrz :

Decken und Böden werden teilweise hergestellt , Wand zum Nachbarn ist nass dort kann nicht wiederhergestellt werden.

#Weiterhin schweigen im Walde

Anwalt beschreibt die Folgekosten bzw. Verzögerung die entstehen.

Ende Mrz:

Arbeiten werden eingestellt da Wände immer wieder nass werden.

Mit viel Nachdruck erreicht im Nachbarhaus die Wand zu öffnen und eine Trennung der Decken und Wände herzustellen um den Feuchtigkeitstransport zu stoppen.

#Nach 4 Terminabsagungen ( alle per SMS ) den Erbe auf seiner Arbeit angetroffen um eine Betretungsrecht zu erwirken. ( Leider musste ich selber was zusammenstellen da meine Versicherung nicht in der Lage war so eine Vorlage zu besorgen )

Mitte Apr:

Öffnung im Nachbarhaus werden hergestellt , Plane ist weiterhin auf dem Dach ( Notplane zur Giebelwand wird erstellt.

#Erbe hat sich mit seiner Versicherung in Verbindung gesetzt.

Ende Apr:

Sanierungsmaßnahmen laufen wieder an

#Erbe möchte das Nachbarhaus ( so wie es jetzt steht ) verkaufen.

Anfang Mai:

Sanierungsarbeiten sind im vollen Gange , hier und da passieren Fehler so dass nachgebessert werden muss.

#Versicherung versagt dem Erben Versicherungsschutz“ Notplane muss immer wieder nachgebessert werden.

Ende Mai:

Sanierung 1 OG und Dach abgeschossen . Forderungen gegen den Nachbarn/Versicherung über den Anwalt gestellt.

#Keine Reaktion vom Erben.

Mitte Juni :

Sanierung EG ist im vollen Gange , leider gab es zwei Wassereinbrüche vom Nachbarhaus. Sanierung verzögert sich

Anfang Juli:

#Erbe hat das Haus verkauft

Mit dem Käufen mehr Wörter gewechselt, als mit den Erben die ganzen 8 Monate zusammen

Notdach nach zwei Tagen auf das Nachbarhaus aufgebracht.

Sanierungsarbeiten ist fast abgeschlossen

Ende Juli:

Sanierung innen abgeschlossen

Einzug wieder in das Haus . Außenarbeiten werden in der nächsten Zeit anlaufen.

Anfang Aug:

Erste Rad Tour nach über 300 Tagen ..jetzt erstmal wieder Möbel kaufen

Anwalt ist weiter dran...


Was ich jedem raten bei so was

- Versicherungen wollen sich gerne aus der Verantwortung ziehen.

- Das erste wonach gefragt worden ist …wo sind denn die Quittungen von den Gegenständen(egal wie alt) . ( Keine Quittung = nur ein Schätzwert ! )

- Man muss sich um alles selber kümmern , man muss fast jeden Tag am Objekt sein!

- Anwalt einschalten !!!!

- Bei den Versicherungen druck machen ( jeden Tag )

- Tagebuch führen ( Termine / Fahrten / etc. ) ( jeden Tag )

-  Bei den Handwerkern druck machen , sich nicht mir etwas zufrieden gegen was vorher so nicht war.

- Keinen Vergleich unterschreiben ..damit sind alles Folgeansprüche abgegolten

Wenn ihr noch was wissen wollt …fragt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (7. August 2015)

Freut mich zu lesen das du wieder im Sattel sitzt! Wirklich keine schöne Geschichte!
Und damit das auch so bleiben kann hier ein Hinweis von mir:


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/g/neues-landesnaturschutzgesetz-nrw.941/

Bitte engagieren


----------



## Dart (7. August 2015)

Hi Sven,

die Geschichte ist ja der blanke Horror . Hoffentlich gibt es nicht auch noch Langzeitschäden.

Dann werden wir uns ja sicher bald mal wieder auf dem Bike treffen.
Viele Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Schildbürger (7. August 2015)

Banken und Versicherungen... die größten legalen Verbrecherorganisationen!
Alles Gute Sven!


----------



## thommy88 (11. August 2015)

Ich werde vermutlich am Donnerstag ab 17:30 eine Feierabendrunde ab Troisdorf durch die Wahner Heide drehen. Falls jemand mitmöchte bitte melden. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. August 2015)

thommy88 schrieb:


> Ich werde vermutlich am Donnerstag ab 17:30 eine Feierabendrunde ab Troisdorf durch die Wahner Heide drehen. Falls jemand mitmöchte bitte melden.


Schick mir mal deine Handynummer per PN. Eventuell passt es.


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. August 2015)

Der Träyl Sörfer dankt für eine sehr kurzweilige und abwechslungsreiche Feierabendrunde in die und um die Wahner Heide. Es hat Spaß gemacht und bittet um Wiederholung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thommy88 (13. August 2015)

Gerne geschehen. Hat mir auch sehr viel Spass gemacht mit dir. 

Das kurzweilige lässt sich auch noch von 31 auf 42 km ausbauen. Muss ich aber erstmal an einem Wochenende abfahren um ein Zeitgefühl zu bekommen.

Wiederholung ist garantiert.


----------



## Ruffus (2. September 2015)

Hallo Leute,
wenn das Wetter heute mitspielt, fahre ich eine kleine Runde durch die Wahner Heide (15-16 Uhr)wer hat Lust und Zeit, mit zu fahren?
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz  Kneipe Bambi oder Turmhof Wahner Heide

Frank


----------



## Snowcrash (2. September 2015)

Also, 16:00 Uhr Turmhof sollte bei mir eigentlich gehen, wär mal was anderes. Soll ja auch zumindest nicht mehr regnen, heute.


----------



## Ruffus (2. September 2015)

Okay, ich bin da.
Frank


----------



## Snowcrash (2. September 2015)

Alles klar, dann bis später.


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. Oktober 2015)

Der Herbst ist da und der Winter steht vor der Haustüre. Ich muss zwar noch viel am Haus machen und mich weiter um den Brandschaden kümmern, dennoch muss man sich Ziele setzen. Also das WP Ziel für mich ist es wieder auf das Rad zu kommen und über den Winter meine Form zu finden. 
Ein Team findet sich zur Zeit , 1 Person fehlt aber bis jetzt.
Also wer Spass haben will und aus der Gegend aus Lohmar-Seelscheid kommst und entspannt unterwegs sein will kann sich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## Ruffus (6. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Kettenfresser,
ich suche auch immer ein paar Biker. die mit mir fahren.
Ich fahre heute (wenn das Wetter mitspielt) *Ho Chi Minh* - *Pfad* in Lohmar, hast du Lust und Zeit???
14 oder 15 Uhr???
Melde dich

Gruß Frank


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. Oktober 2015)

Diese Woche ist die Zeit schon verplant ( Arbeit/Haus/Brandschaden ) daher geht es nicht.


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. Oktober 2015)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Der Herbst ist da und der Winter steht vor der Haustüre. Ich muss zwar noch viel am Haus machen und mich weiter um den Brandschaden kümmern, dennoch muss man sich Ziele setzen. Also das WP Ziel für mich ist es wieder auf das Rad zu kommen und über den Winter meine Form zu finden.
> Ein Team findet sich zur Zeit , 1 Person fehlt aber bis jetzt.
> Also wer Spass haben will und aus der Gegend aus Lohmar-Seelscheid kommst und entspannt unterwegs sein will kann sich gerne bei mir melden.



So die ersten Team´s finden sich ...auch wir suchen noch einen passenden Namen. 1 Startplatz ist noch frei ! PN an mich genüg . Natürlich sollte die entsprechenden Vorstelldaten nicht fehlen und du solltest auch unsere Ecke kommen.


----------



## Kalinka (21. Oktober 2015)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So die ersten Team´s finden sich ...auch wir suchen noch einen passenden Namen. 1 Startplatz ist noch frei ! PN an mich genüg . Natürlich sollte die entsprechenden Vorstelldaten nicht fehlen und du solltest auch unsere Ecke kommen.


Guten Tag, ich bin die Karin, 50 Jahre alt und wir wohnen in Bad Honnef. Ich bin langsam und unbegabt...das aber mit Freude.
Und obwohl ich meinen 50igesten ohne Dich feiern musste, würde ich in Dein Team kommen. Andree ist nämlich kein Statistiker ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Karin, langsam und unbegabt glaube ich jetzt nicht ganz 
Ja der Tag war mir entfallen ,danke das du das nicht krumm nimmst. 
Sehr gerne würde ich dich im Team haben. Aber wieso gibt es kein Frauenteam diesen WP


----------



## Kalinka (23. Oktober 2015)

Da rührt sich nichts bei den Damen...ich mach ja eh Statistik in der Trainingverwaltung. Da ist es nur ein Klick zum Einrag im WP...vorausgesetzt frau hat was zum eintragen


----------



## ultra2 (24. Oktober 2015)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ...und unbegabt...



Das kann ich nicht umfänglich unterschreiben  Colle Hütte die Du der Tazz mitgegeben hast. Ich passe zwar nicht rein, könnte aber auch an mir liegen.


----------



## Kalinka (27. Oktober 2015)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht umfänglich unterschreiben  Colle Hütte die Du der Tazz mitgegeben hast. Ich passe zwar nicht rein, könnte aber auch an mir liegen.


Das untalentiert bezog sich aufs MTB...meine anderen Talente, die einen sagen so, die anderen so 
Es handelt sich im übrigen um ein INSEKTENHOTEL...da passen Ultras nicht rein.


----------



## ultra2 (28. Oktober 2015)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ...da passen Ultras nicht rein.



Ich dachte als so eine Art dicker Willi...


----------



## Pepin (30. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen bin auch mal wieder da, sogar mit einer Tour durch die Wahnerheide. Wer will kann sich ja anmelden.

Und wer noch kein WP-Team hat kann sich bei mir anmelden. Würde mich mal freuen den ein oder anderen wieder zu sehen.

Bin jetzt erstmal mit dem Rad nach Berlin unterweg.


----------



## Dart (13. November 2015)

Es ist wieder soweit, es geht zur Seelscheider Adventtour:

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15713


----------



## Pepin (15. November 2015)

Leider hatte sich heuter keiner angemeldet zu meiner Tour 

Wer hat grundsätzlich Lust regelmäßig von Spich zu radeln? Welche tage und welche Uhrzeit wäre passend?
Bitte Rückmeldung.


----------



## delphi1507 (15. November 2015)

Ich würde gerne mal mitrollen kann aber immer erst Fr für die nächste Woche planen.... 
Ich bin morgen im 7gb ab 1030 unterwegs sie lmb
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15717


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (15. November 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal mitrollen kann aber immer erst Fr für die nächste Woche planen....
> Ich bin morgen im 7gb ab 1030 unterwegs sie lmb
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15717



Das werde ich wohl zeitlich nicht ganz schaffen


----------



## Fritzhorn (15. November 2015)

also ich fahre 2-3 mal die Woche (trockenes Wetter und Frühdienst vorausgesetzt) über Camp Spich in die Wahner Heide/Lohmarer Wald.


----------



## Pepin (16. November 2015)

Fritzhorn schrieb:


> also ich fahre 2-3 mal die Woche (trockenes Wetter und Frühdienst vorausgesetzt) über Camp Spich in die Wahner Heide/Lohmarer Wald.


Wenn du lust hast mal eine tour zusammen zu machen melde dich bei mir!


----------



## Fritzhorn (18. November 2015)

werd ich machen.

jetzt gehts erstmal raus in den Wind und mal schauen ob die Heide noch steht oder obs die gestern/heute nacht weggeblasen hat.


----------



## Pepin (19. November 2015)

Habe für Sonntag mal wieder was eingestellt:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15722


----------



## thommy88 (20. November 2015)

Leider bin ich nicht am Sonntag da sonst würde ich gerne mal mitkommen. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (22. November 2015)

Pepin schrieb:


> Habe für Sonntag mal wieder was eingestellt:
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15722



War heute eine schöne Tour mit Sibu und Chrislechris durch die Wahnerheide!!! Hoffe bald wieder!


----------



## sibu (22. November 2015)

Pepin schrieb:


> Habe für Sonntag mal wieder was eingestellt:
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15722


Danke für die nette Tour. Ich bin dann noch gut (und pünktlich) nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## Pepin (26. November 2015)

Nächste tour am Sonntag:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15730


----------



## 3-eleven (26. November 2015)

Ich habe vor, dabei zu sein! Punkte fürs Team müssen her


----------



## bibi1952 (27. November 2015)

Pepin schrieb:


> Nächste tour am Sonntag:
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15730



Bin im Allgäu, um dort Punkte zu machen.


----------



## Fritzhorn (1. Dezember 2015)

und wie wars? Ich war am Samstag unterwegs und hatte Glück: Wasser nur von unten


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Dezember 2015)

So ich wünsche allen Forumsbesucher , fröhliche Weihnachten


----------



## Diplomat81 (1. Januar 2016)

Würde mich gerne einem Rudel Biker anschliessen  

Einfach anschreiben


----------



## Pepin (7. Januar 2016)

Frohes neues 

Habe mal wieder eine Tour eingestellt:

http://www.radlerfruen.de/index.php/topic,1292.0.html
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15803

Gruß Pepin


----------



## Fritzhorn (7. Januar 2016)

Wenn ich meine Erkältung in den Griff bekomme, dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lurschman (8. Januar 2016)

Tach zesasmme 
ich bin Andreas und folge euren Thema mal...komme auch aus Troisdorf und fahre oft Wahner Heide.
Morgen kann ich leider nicht, muß arbeiten, aber ggf. komme ich bei einer der nächsten Touren mit.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Fritzhorn (9. Januar 2016)

sry, aber ich bin doch nicht dabei.


----------



## Pepin (15. Januar 2016)

Neue Möglichkeit:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15813


----------



## cruisingfix (15. Januar 2016)

ach ...wenn i nicht immer arbeiten müßte , käme i von Hennef aus auch mal mit. 

mfg


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Januar 2016)

Pepin schrieb:


> Neue Möglichkeit:
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15813


Warte auf Antwort auf meine Email.


----------



## Fritzhorn (17. März 2016)

Vorsicht am Fliegerberg. Habe dort heute ein gespanntes Seil und ein mit Laub "verbuddeltes" Nagelbrett entfernt. Das "X" markiert die Stelle.


----------



## KildemoesII (17. März 2016)

Bitte die Polizei informieren!


----------



## Holzlarer (17. März 2016)

Jau bitte unbedingt die Polizei informieren! Schon Wahnsinn was manche in Ihrer Freizeit veranstalten.

Irgendwie passend dazu:
http://www.ksta.de/region/rhein-sie...e-spannten-draht---radfahrer-stuerzt-23742262
http://www.ksta.de/region/rhein-sie...e-spannten-draht---radfahrer-stuerzt-23742262


----------



## Dart (18. März 2016)

Ja, das muss auf jeden Fall Anzeige erstattet werden! Das mit den Nagelbrettern ist vor einigen Jahren auch schon in Neuhonrath bei Wahlscheid vorgekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fritzhorn (18. März 2016)

Anzeige ist erstattet und ich war vorhin mit der Polizei vor Ort.


----------



## KildemoesII (18. März 2016)

Super!


----------



## Holzlarer (18. März 2016)

Prima,vielen Dank!


----------



## Dart (20. März 2016)

Super, vieleicht wird irgendwann mal einer von diesen Idioten gefasst.


----------



## sibu (20. März 2016)

Der Fall in Alfter scheint zumindest geklärt ...


----------



## KildemoesII (21. März 2016)

So?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lurschman (25. März 2016)

ich war gestern auf einigen Trails und Wegen in Troisdorf & Lohmar unterwegs. Sahen alle gut aus. Weiß jemand von euch ob an der alten belg. Kaserne noch geschossen bzw. geübt wird?


----------



## Ruffus (26. März 2016)

Lurschman schrieb:


> ich war gestern auf einigen Trails und Wegen in Troisdorf & Lohmar unterwegs. Sahen alle gut aus. Weiß jemand von euch ob an der alten belg. Kaserne noch geschossen bzw. geübt wird?


Nein, nicht mehr.


----------



## Jaerrit (29. März 2016)

Lurschman schrieb:


> ich war gestern auf einigen Trails und Wegen in Troisdorf & Lohmar unterwegs. Sahen alle gut aus. Weiß jemand von euch ob an der alten belg. Kaserne noch geschossen bzw. geübt wird?



Wo warst Du denn dort bzw. was meinst Du? Camp Altenrath ist ja platt, da schießt keiner mehr, und Camp Spich ist jetzt ein Gewerbegebiet... Evtl. warst Du auf einem Übungsgelände in der Nähe des Camp Spich? Dort sind keine Belgier, laut Beschilderung ist dort die Bundeswehr unterwegs, welche ich dort auch schon mal gesehen habe. In der Ecke gibt es in der Tat Gelände welche man nicht betreten sollte, zumindest sollte man sich nicht erwischen lassen (Was durchaus passieren kann, da dort schonmal BuPo oder privater Wachdienst unterwegs ist). Mehr zu diesen Örtlichkeiten bitte nur per PN.


----------



## delphi1507 (29. März 2016)

Das ist ja nicht das alleinige problem dort. Es gibt auch Bereiche die der Kampfmitteräumdienst nicht betritt... auf einschlägigen Karten sind die Bereiche auch entsprechend markiert....


----------



## Lurschman (29. März 2016)

Ich kenne die Karten und die gesperrten Wege. Ich war nur irritiert von den Geräuschen, die sich nach Schüssen angehört haben. Gehört hab ich das auf dem Eisenweg an den Depots.
www.strava.com/activities/525545758


----------



## Jaerrit (29. März 2016)

Du kannst auch das Schützenheim oder den Schießstand gehört haben ;-)

Bereiche die der KRD nicht betritt? Rote Zone meinst?


----------



## delphi1507 (30. März 2016)

@ jaerrit soweit ich weiß meiden die die zone wo es nur geht... 

Es könnten auf Jäger/vogelschlagvermeidung vom Flughafen gewesen sein..


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. Oktober 2016)

So mal wieder ins Forum geschaut ( wieder nicht auf´s Rad gekommen )  Man man man 

Winterpokal Team ( Back to Bike  )  ist gegründet das neue Jahr kommt in großen Schritten ...meine werden noch lange ganz klein sein .
Wenn es dir genauso geht und du aus der Ecke kommst dann meld dich an. Ich suche Mitfahrer , aber bitte keine Profis  Ich will nicht hinterfahren hecheln und Frust schieben  

Alte Gesichter  sind gerne gesehen

Also immer "schöööön Langsam"


----------



## Poison_Girl (23. Oktober 2016)

Hi Sven,

ich bin zwar normalerweise weit weg,aber ein Winterpokal-Team würde mir sicher guttun ;-)
Also,falls Du auch Fernmitglieder nimmst,würde ich mich bewerben wollen 
LG im Moment aus Köln

Katrin



Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So mal wieder ins Forum geschaut ( wieder nicht auf´s Rad gekommen )  Man man man
> 
> Winterpokal Team ( Back to Bike  )  ist gegründet das neue Jahr kommt in großen Schritten ...meine werden noch lange ganz klein sein .
> Wenn es dir genauso geht und du aus der Ecke kommst dann meld dich an. Ich suche Mitfahrer , aber bitte keine Profis  Ich will nicht hinterfahren hecheln und Frust schieben
> ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. Oktober 2016)

Gerne meld dich an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (23. Oktober 2016)

HiHo, geschätzter Sven!
Frisch und motivierend formuliert soll da doch ein Team beisammen kommen watt sich gewaschen hat!
Den Gemeinschaftsgedanken schön rausgekitzelt - der könnte einem ja beim Windmühlenkampf gegen de Versicherung verschütt' gehn -
da press ich dir die Daumen beim gemeinsamen Biken inne (meanwhile christianisierten) Heide!
LG, stay tuned, der Pete! (Svennybekenny....)


----------



## Pepin (30. Oktober 2016)

g


----------



## Kettenfresser (31. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Pete , 
ja die Versicherungen können einen ganz schön die Motivation klauen. ( das gönne ich keinem ) da bleibt nicht viel Zeit. Um diese besser zu nutzen möchte ich diesen Winter wieder etwas mehr auf das Rad kommen , nach dem Motto "Back to Bike" 

So habe ich heute das schöne Wetter genutzt um eine kleine Runde zu drehen und die ersten Punkte einzufahren 

Wir habe sogar noch Platz im Team wenn Interesse bestehen sollte


----------



## Pete04 (9. November 2016)

Schamesröte würd' mein Haupt zieren wenn ich mit meinem Zeitkontingent in "SEINEM SCHATTEN" stünd'!
Die Trails mit Antonie sind zwar berufsgeschuldet eher rar - aber wer die Wahl hat zwischen Ertrinken oder Erfrieren hat ja eher andere Schwerpunkte........suboptimale Tourenvorbereitung kann bereichern,
schau einfach mal in unseren Fred; ett möge nicht zu deinem Schaden sein... Stay tuned, live prosper, der Pete.


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Oktober 2017)

Und wieder ist ein Jahr ins Land gegangen wo ich es nicht geschafft habe auf das Rad zu kommen und musste erneut meine Urlaubsmitfahrer vertrösten.

Da kommt mir der Winterpokal als Motivationshilfe wie gerufen ,und ich hoffe dieses Mal mehr fahren zu können/wollen als dies letztes Jahr der Fall war.

Das Team ( Back to Bike...and Ride) ist gegründet und das neue Jahr kommt wieder mit großen Schritten …meine werden noch lange ganz klein sein.

Wenn es dir genauso geht und du aus der Ecke kommst dann meld dich einfach.

Ich suche Mitfahrer , aber bitte keine Profil ich will nicht Hinterherhecheln , Frust schieben und

als Bremse fungieren.



Alte Gesichter sind gerne gesehen.

Also wieder immer „schöööön Langsam“


----------



## Schildbürger (21. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Sven,
mir juckt es in den Fingern ...
Auch ich bin in diesem Jahr nur sehr wenig gefahren, ganz zu schweigen vom letzten WP.
Gemeldet, vielleicht fahren wir mal wieder zusammen.


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Oktober 2017)

Helmut schön von dir zu lesen , 
willkommen im Team und ich hoffe mal wieder zusammenn fahren zu können .


----------



## Schildbürger (22. Oktober 2017)

Wie sieht es aus am 30. oder 31.10.? Brückentag? Am 1.11. kann ich leider nicht.
Runde in der Wahner Heide? Oder meine Hausrunde Richtung Altenberg?


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Oktober 2017)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus am 30. oder 31.10.? Brückentag? Am 1.11. kann ich leider nicht.
> Runde in der Wahner Heide? Oder meine Hausrunde Richtung Altenberg?


Hallo Helmut , sowas wie Brückentage gibt es bei uns im Schichtdienst nicht. Am 1.11 kann ich auch nicht (Spätschicht )
Lass uns mal den 31.10 im Kopf behalten. Nach der Frühschicht könnte was gehe.
Altenberg war ich schon lange nicht mehr , aber nicht viele hm und Tempo echt easy bin quasi blutiger Anfänger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (23. Oktober 2017)

Ok, dann melde dich wenn du Zeit hast. Was die Strecke betrifft, bin ich flexibel.


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. Oktober 2017)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Ok, dann melde dich wenn du Zeit hast. Was die Strecke betrifft, bin ich flexibel.


sehr gut , werde mich bei dir melden.


----------



## Sueßstoff (30. Oktober 2017)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> sehr gut , werde mich bei dir melden.




Wann wollt Ihr denn los ?


----------



## bibi1952 (30. Oktober 2017)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ich suche Mitfahrer , aber bitte keine Profil ich will nicht Hinterherhecheln , Frust schieben und
> als Bremse fungieren.
> Alte Gesichter sind gerne gesehen.



Hi Sven,
ich habe mich mal in deiner Gruppe angemeldet, wenn´s recht ist.
VG
Werner


----------



## Kettenfresser (31. Oktober 2017)

Erste WP Tour 2017/2018 


Ich habe mich mit Helmut in seinen „Vorgarten“ getroffen und wir sind eine schönen kleine Tour gefahren . Hier und da kam ein See zum Vorscheinen und wir quatschten über alte Zeiten. 


An der „Schlüsselstelle“ musste mal allerdings aufpassen …sonst wäre es das gewesen. 













Weiter ging es links dann wieder rechts und wieder links …leider ist meine Kondition alles andere als gut , und zwei Std. Fahrzeit haben mir gereicht für den Anfang.


Helmut danke fürs mitnehmen.





Sueßstoff schrieb:


> Wann wollt Ihr denn los ?



Sorry Frank , wir wollten dich nicht langeweilen mit der flachen Tour .

Meine Kondi ist so schlecht ,das selbst ich erschrocken bin.



Was Anke betrifft , unser Team ist schon voll

Aber AnjaR hat laut Teamseite noch ein Platz frei, vielleicht wäre ja das was für Sie


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. November 2017)

WP Tour Nr. 2 :

Heute das gute Wetter genutzt und eine kleine Tour durch die heimischen Wälder/Strassen gedreht. 





Leider zwickt die Leiste etwas mal schauen wie das nächste Woche aussieht ( vielleicht erster Nightride  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (6. November 2017)

WP Tour Nr: 3 / Nightride

Die erste Nachtfahrt in diesem WP .. kleine Runde um/durch Lohmar mit ein wenig WH.









Leiste hat sich nach ca. 50 min gemeldet, wurde aber zum Glück nicht schlimmer

Zum Schluss habe ich noch den Mond gesehen


----------



## Holzlarer (7. November 2017)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Die erste Nachtfahrt in diesem WP


Hey Sven, freut mich endlich mal wieder Tourenberichte von dir zu lesenr
Hoffe wir kriegen mal ne gemeinsame WP Tour hin, Siegburg ist ja quasi nebenan


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. November 2017)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Hey Sven, freut mich endlich mal wieder Tourenberichte von dir zu lesenr
> Hoffe wir kriegen mal ne gemeinsame WP Tour hin, Siegburg ist ja quasi nebenan



Hallo Dirk , 
muss noch meine Form/Kondition suchen , versuche aber am Ball zu bleiben um die Form dennoch zu finden. 

Eine Tour sollte hoffentlich bald möglich sein und wenn es nur zum Weihnachtsmarkt geht


----------



## Pete04 (8. November 2017)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> mit ein wenig WH


Svenni, Bester - hab ick watt verpasst?! Kenne DH, Up-H und Km/h - iss *W*ohn*H*äuser der Schlüssel?
Mit Hoffnung auf Sieg inne Tipperwertung, der Pete...
Post scriptum: bei *w*ehem *H*intern gilt die Frage als nitt gestellt.....


----------



## bibi1952 (9. November 2017)

ist nur für Insider

WH -> "Wahner Heide"


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. November 2017)

Ich hätte schwören können...von @muschi gelernt zu haben...das es *W*armer *H*odenholger heißen sollmuss


----------



## bibi1952 (7. Juni 2018)

Hier gibt es die Daten von der gestrigen 2-Täler-Tour an meine 7 Mitfahrer.
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2278077]
	
[/URL]
Leider hatte ich meine Uhr erst bei dem ersten Anstieg eingeschaltet.
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2278076]
	
[/URL]
Sorry nochmal für die Urwalddurchfahrt an der oberen Sülz.
VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (19. Juli 2018)

Gestern hatten wir mit 11 Mitfahrer "Voll Haus" beim Mittwochsabend-Treff. Ich wußte gar nicht, dass die Spots im Lohmarer und Kaldauer Wald so viel Interesse fand. Hier gibts die Tourdaten:
Fahrzeit: 2,5 h
Strecke: 26,5 km mit 422 hm




Danke an alle Mitfahrer, war eine lustige Truppe.



Nächsten Mittwoch kommt was Anderes.

VG Werner


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. Oktober 2018)

Und wieder habe ich es nicht geschafft mit der Form für diese Saison. Immer wieder habe ich gründe gefunden um nicht zu fahren. Leider spielte dann auch noch die Gesundheit nicht so mit wie ich das gerne hätte.

Jetzt kommt der Winterpokal als Motivationshilfe wie gerufen ,und ich hoffe dieses Mal mehr fahren zu können/wollen als dies letztes Jahr der Fall war.

Das Team (Back to Bike and Ride...jetzt aber) ist gegründet und das neue Jahr kommt wieder mit großen Schritten …meine werden noch lange ganz klein sein.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wenn es dir genauso geht , dann melde dich einfach an.





Alte Gesichter sind gerne gesehen.

Also wieder „schöööön Langsam“ in dem Winterpokal 2018/2019


----------



## Pete04 (29. Oktober 2018)

Schreib' doch "gründe" groß, Svennie! Hattu schomma Großziel vor de Nase! Chief-offe-Svennie-Verstehers, der Pete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Oktober 2018)

Hier tun sich aber auch fahre App-gründe auf.


----------



## Pete04 (29. Oktober 2018)

Unterschätze *niemals* einen Kettenfresser bei voller Fahrt!


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. November 2018)

So heute das gute Wetter genutzt um eine kleine langsame Runde zu drehen 



war schön


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. November 2018)

Das Sonnige Wetter hat mit zu eine Tour verführt
kann man da wiederstehen 




Hier hat sich die Sonne auch nochmal blicken lassen




Aber dann war Sie 

 weg und es wurde dunkel und ungemütlich


----------



## bibi1952 (15. November 2018)

Wir waren gestern 2,5 Stunden nur im Dunkeln im Wald unterwegs.
Hat auch was!
Besonders, wenn man den aufgestauten Bach an der Durchfahrt zu spät sieht und im Wasser stecken bleibt.

PS: Ort Trail an der Wahnbachsperre unter den alten Brückenresten. Die Baumstämme haben wir dann mit vereinten Kräften aus dem Bach herausgeholt. Die Durchfahrt ist jetzt wieder möglich.


----------



## sun909 (15. November 2018)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern 2,5 Stunden nur im Dunkeln im Wald unterwegs.
> Hat auch was!
> Besonders, wenn man den aufgestauten Bach an der Durchfahrt zu spät sieht und im Wasser stecken bleibt.
> 
> PS: Ort Trail an der Wahnbachsperre unter den alten Brückenresten. Die Baumstämme haben wir dann mit vereinten Kräften aus dem Bach herausgeholt. Die Durchfahrt ist jetzt wieder möglich.



Well done


----------



## bibi1952 (15. April 2019)

Der dicke querliegende Baum im Pfützentrail wurde gestern ein Opfer der neuen Akku-Kettensäge.


----------



## Pepin (24. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Leute!

Bin seit März auch wieder im Lande nach dem ich 6 Jahre um die Welt geradelt bin. Schön viele bakannte Namen hier noch zu sehen.
Fahre regelmässig ab Altenrath aber auch unregelmässig von Spich. Letzten Sonntag war im im Wenigerbach- und Naafbachtal unterwegs.
Vieleicht sieht man sich mal wieder.

Gruß Michael
-------------------
www.traum-radreise.de


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. Oktober 2020)

Ja Micha , 
du alter Weltenbumler . Ich hoffe du hast viel gesehen und hattest immer Pannefreie Touren. 
Sicherlich siehst du den einen oder anderen alten Bekannten und auch neuen. 
Falls du Interesse hast , kannst du ja gerne für ein WP-Team ( Eingenwerbung  starten und Punkte erradeln .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dom_i (8. Dezember 2020)

Hallöchen, ich ziehe im Januar um, von Bonn nach Lohmar und habe eigtl vor, auch dort regelmäßig zu biken. Derzeit bin ich recht verwöhnt mit dem Siebengebirge und dem Kottenforst. Wie siehts denn hier in der Gegend aus, kann man sich das ähnlich schön gestalten oder ist es definitiv etwas anderes (kleiner, flacher, weniger knackig und "langweilig"?)
Vllt. kann man "demnächst" mal zusammen eine Tour fahren?
Viele Grüße,
Dom


----------



## kurvenkratzer (8. Dezember 2020)

terpk schrieb:


> Hallöchen, ich ziehe im Januar um, von Bonn nach Lohmar und habe eigtl vor, auch dort regelmäßig zu biken. Derzeit bin ich recht verwöhnt mit dem Siebengebirge und dem Kottenforst. Wie siehts denn hier in der Gegend aus, kann man sich das ähnlich schön gestalten oder ist es definitiv etwas anderes (kleiner, flacher, weniger knackig und "langweilig"?)
> Vllt. kann man "demnächst" mal zusammen eine Tour fahren?
> Viele Grüße,
> Dom


Ja, schau mal da: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/naafbachtal.191195/post-17056343


----------



## Lurschman (20. September 2021)

In Troisdorf geht´s dann wohl auch so langsam los mit "Behinderung" bzw. Verhinderung der Durchfahrt.
Die paar seltsam gefallenen Äste vom Hochbehälter Richtung Ravensberg waren jetzt nicht der Rede wert, sind aber in Troisdorf äußerst selten. 
... weiter oben jedoch folgte der Irrsinn schlechthin.

Umweltzerstörung im Auftrag der Stadt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...oder was soll das.
Muss das wirklich sein, das junge Bäume zerschnitten werden um einen seit Ewigkeiten bestehenden Weg zu versperren?
Anscheinend fällt den Behörden nichts besseres ein um Besucher zu lenken als Zerstörung und Verbote. Echt traurig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Der Weg (Trail) war im übrigen vorher nicht gesperrt oder mit einem Verbotsschild versehen. Macht für mich den Eindruck, einfach dicht machen und soviel wie Möglich in den Weg werfen...koste es was es wolle.


----------



## bibi1952 (21. September 2021)

Die Wahnerheide ist an allen Trails und Wegen, die nicht mit einem roten Pfahl markiert sind, mit solchen Schilder gesperrt worden. Diese Schilder schließen nicht nur Biker, sondern generell auch alle andere Waldbenutzer aus.
Müssen wir mit leben, da die Wahnerheide ein Naturschutzgebiet ist.


----------



## Lurschman (21. September 2021)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Die Wahnerheide ist an allen Trails und Wegen, die nicht mit einem roten Pfahl markiert sind, mit solchen Schilder gesperrt worden. Diese Schilder schließen nicht nur Biker, sondern generell auch alle andere Waldbenutzer aus.
> Müssen wir mit leben, da die Wahnerheide ein Naturschutzgebiet ist.


Das ist korrekt. An den Einmündungen standen früher aber rote Pfähle, (...isch schwör... ) kann aber leider keine Beweisbilder liefern.
Ja, hatte die Heide sehr unter Corona zu leiden und es ist durchaus nachvollziehbar und richtig wenn Gebiete geschützt werden. Die Art und Weise in diesem Fall ist nur sehr fragwürdig.


----------



## zett78 (21. September 2021)

Lurschman schrieb:


> In Troisdorf geht´s dann wohl auch so langsam los mit "Behinderung" bzw. Verhinderung der Durchfahrt.
> Die paar seltsam gefallenen Äste vom Hochbehälter Richtung Ravensberg waren jetzt nicht der Rede wert, sind aber in Troisdorf äußerst selten.
> ... weiter oben jedoch folgte der Irrsinn schlechthin.
> 
> ...


wer ist denn da zuständig??
Würde die Behörde mal damit konfrontieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lurschman (21. September 2021)

zett78 schrieb:


> wer ist denn da zuständig??
> Würde die Behörde mal damit konfrontieren!


Habe das mal zu einem Bekannten beim Kreis weitergegeben.


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. September 2021)

Da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Oktober 2021)

Lurschman schrieb:


> Habe das mal zu einem Bekannten beim Kreis weitergegeben.


Und hat sich der Kreis dazu geäußert ?


----------



## Lurschman (25. Oktober 2021)

Also viel weiter bin ich noch nicht, aber so wie ich Christian kenne wird es noch was dran bleiben. ... siehe zitierten Text unten.
.
.
"Hi Andreas, an deiner Frage bin ich noch dran. Muss mit dem Bundesforstamt Kontakt aufnehmen. BG"


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. November 2021)

So der Winterpokal startet wieder ...das Team Back to Bike and Ride…fahr einfach los sucht noch verstärkung. 
Freunde sowie Mitfahrer aus der Gegend ( Lohmar/Overath/Seelscheid...) die sich ganz langsam steigern wollen sind wieder herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## Pete04 (19. November 2021)

Liebes "schreckliches" Sven, lass dich nitt schrecken!
Vielleicht iss datt Thema abgefrühstückt, wie mers so neudeutsch sagt, abber zucken hilft!
Wenn unsere E-Schemel aus der Rückrufe "terugg" sind melden mers uns gerne mal für sportlich
entspannt im "Kaukasus des kleinen Mannes" aka Wahner Heide.... 
Booyakasha, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (19. November 2021)

Guantanamerra....


----------



## tkbanker (24. November 2021)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Die Wahnerheide ist an allen Trails und Wegen, die nicht mit einem roten Pfahl markiert sind, mit solchen Schilder gesperrt worden. Diese Schilder schließen nicht nur Biker, sondern generell auch alle andere Waldbenutzer aus.
> Müssen wir mit leben, da die Wahnerheide ein Naturschutzgebiet ist.


Es wird zukünftig auch auf weitere Gebiete/Städte ausgedehnt. In Planung ist einen großes, zusammenhängendes Gebiet von der Wahner Heide bis zum Lohmarer Wald. Das dem neuen, erweiterten Naturschutzgebiet dann auch der HCM Pfad in Lohmar, wegen der zwei Bächlein im letzten Drittel, zum Opfer fallen wird, hatte ich hier schon mal berichtet.


----------



## Lurschman (24. November 2021)

tkbanker schrieb:


> Es wird zukünftig auch auf weitere Gebiete/Städte ausgedehnt. In Planung ist einen großes, zusammenhängendes Gebiet von der Wahner Heide bis zum Lohmarer Wald.


Ja habe ich auch schon von gelesen. Sehr Schade was da so abgeht in dieser verrückten Zeit. Für den HCM freue ich mich sogar ein wenig, hat der Trail doch arg gelitten unter dem großen Andrang dort. Gut nur das es noch andere Gebiete zum fahren gibt und hoffen wir mal das Kontrollen weiterhin aus bleiben.


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. Oktober 2022)

So der Winterpokal startet wieder ...das Team Back to Bike and Ride…fahr einfach los sucht noch verstärkung. 
Freunde sowie Mitfahrer aus der Gegend ( Lohmar/Overath/Seelscheid...) die sich ganz langsam steigern wollen sind wieder herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (26. Dezember 2022)

und so schnell sind zwei Monate schon fast wieder rum . Auf diesem Wege wünsche ich noch alle eine schöne und ruhige Weihnachtszeit


----------



## kurvenkratzer (26. Dezember 2022)

Hi, es gibt wieder Jahresabschluss und Neujahrstour: 





						Mountainbikegruppe
					

Veranstaltungsprogramm der Mountainbikegruppe des Kölner Alpenvereins.




					www.dav-koeln.de
				




31.12.2022 11hSilvestertour im Aggertal
und 





						Mountainbikegruppe
					

Veranstaltungsprogramm der Mountainbikegruppe des Kölner Alpenvereins.




					www.dav-koeln.de
				




01.01.2023 12hNeujahrstour im Aggertal 
Wer kommt mit?


----------

